# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  هل تحب يزيد؟

## يزيد الموسوي

روي عن الإمام أحمد بن حنبل - رحمه الله - قولان في يزيد:
1- لا نحبه ولا نسبه.
2- وهل يحب يزيد رجل يؤمن بالله ورسوله؟
ومع أني لم أبحث تخريج الرواية - نقلا لا اجتهادا - ففي النفس شيء من الثانية
هذي عبارة قاسية جدا، وفيها افتيات على رحمة الله، والخلاصة أني أظنها مكذوبة على أحمد
وهب أنها صحيحة وثابتة ثبوت الجبال، كان ماذا؟
لو سألت محبي أحمد ومبغضي يزيد: ايهما أفضل؟ ماذا سيكون الجواب؟
ودعوني أضئ لكم الدرب بمعلومة صغيرة
إن يزيد مبشر بالجنة مقطوع له بها
أما أحمد فلا يستطيع أكبر مرجئي أن يحكم ويقطع له بالجنة
الآن
أيهما أفضل؟
طبعا السؤال ليس لمن يبغض الاثنين كالشيعة مثلا

----------


## أبو شعيب

السلام عليكم ،

ومن ذا الذي قطع بدخول يزيد الجنة ؟ .. أمن أجل حديث : "أول جيش يغزون القسطنطينية مغفور لهم" ؟ .. وهل فيه دلالة على ما ذهبتَ إليه ؟

أريد أن أعرف دليلك على قطعية دخول يزيد الجنة ، ثم سنتحاور فيه - إن شاء الله - .

بارك الله فيك

----------


## إياد القيسي

كلام صعب يا أخ يزيد فشتان بين إمام الدنيا الإمام أحمد وبين يزيد ، هذا إمام وهذا ملك من الملوك ، وفعل ما فعل ربما يرجى له أن يخرج مما فعل ببعض الحسنات الماحية وأرجع إلى منهاج السنة وكلام شيخ الإسلام واضح 
لم يعاقب قتلة الحسين ، فعله  بأهل المدينة وغيرها ، وفتحه لفتن ليومنا هذا نعاني منها  ، هذا الذي عليه
وله ترأسه جيش القسطنطينية .
أم كفره كما يفعل الشيعة !! فلا 
أما حبه فمن أين ؟
لذا هو ملك من الملوك الإسلام .

----------


## ياسين علوين المالكي

الحمد لله تعالى و الصلاة و السلام على سيدنا محمد و آله الطاهرين..
فوالله ذهلت لما رأيت هذا السؤال من الموسوي، و أشد من ذلك هو إدخاله يزيد المجرم الجنة بنص عام يجب لإسقاطه على الأعيان توفر الشروط و انتفاء الموانع...
و هذا دأب الأخ فهو حريص على إدخال كل من عادى آل البيت الجنة دون نص صحيح صريح...
و كيف نحب رجلا فعل الأفاعيل بأمة النبي صلى الله عليه و آله و سلم- و منها ما ذكره الأخ إياد القيسي...
و الإمام أحمد-رضي الله عنه- أفضل من ملئ الأرض من يزيد -قبحه الله-...
و كيف تسوي بين من أحيا الأمة في الفتنة-فتنة خلق القرآن- و بين من قتلها و قتّل أخيارها...
و كيف سيكون رجل خرج عليه أفضل أهل زمانه و هو أبو عبد الله الحسين- سبط رسول الله صلى الله عليه و آله و سلم و أحد سيدا شباب أهل الجنة...
نسأل الله الهداية..

----------


## أشجعي

موضوع متعدد متشعب!!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: إذا كان الموضوع السؤال الذي في عنوان الموضوع الرئيسي, هل تحب يزيد؟
فالجواب لا أحبه, والامام أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله لا يُقارن معه, بل لا يتوارد إلى ذهني إلا كلمة :
ألا ترى أن السيف ينقص قدره إذا قيل أن السيف أمضى من العصى ...

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وإذا كان ثبوت القولان , فالقولان ثابتان, والمقولة كاملة هي:
"قال صالح بن أحمد قلت لأبي : إن قوما      يقولون : إنهم يحبون يزيد فقال يا بني وهل يحب يزيد أحدٌ يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر      !! فقلت يا أبت فلماذا لا تلعنه ؟ فقال : يا بني ومتى رأيت أباك يلعن أحداً"

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وسؤالك "لو سألت محبي أحمد ومبغضي يزيد: ايهما أفضل؟ ماذا سيكون الجواب؟"
جوابه معروف, فالامام أحمد أفضل, واقرأ في سير كل منهما تجد الجواب.

ثم لماذا الامام أحمد بالذات؟؟؟؟ فقد تكلم في يزيد غيره!
وأما قولك أن يزيد من اهل الجنة "مقطوع له بها" فمن أعجب ما سمعت, والأعجب منه عدم ذكرك لدليل *صحيح* يدعم ما زعمته ويزعمه غيرك.

----------


## ياسين علوين المالكي

بارك الله فيكم أخي أشجعي...

----------


## الساري

أستاذي يزيد
أنا أكره يزيد بن معاوية
قتل خيار الأمة وقتها وفيهم من أجلاء الصحابة وهو الصعلوك الذي لا صحبة له , وإنما أمره أنه حكم بالغلبة , ووقعة الحرة شاهد سوء له ولقائده الكريه
استباح الأرض الحرام
وأسرف في آل البيت قتلا عليهم صلوات الله وسلامه
قتل الحسين , وسار له قواده من ضمن من ساروا به بنساء وذرية هذا الطاهر الكريم ونساء وذراري إخوته الأطهار الكرام , على ظهور الجمال شعثا قد انكشفت شعور النساء يراهن الناس على هذه الحال , وهن من هن مكانة وشرفا

نعم كان الحسين عليه السلام خالف نصح الصحابة بلزوم الجماعة وحدود الشريعة والدخول بالبيعة كابن عمر وغيره , فخرج على الحاكم المبايع , لكن فعل جيش يزيد كان إسرافا في قتل خيار المسلمين وامتهان محارمهم وذراريهم !

ولعل ( ظنك أنه مبشر بالجنة قد جاء أصلا من ظنك أنه صحابي !
فالتحقيق أنه غير صحابي بل ولد بعد موت المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم بأكثر من عشر سنين .

وحتى لو كان من الصحابة فنحن لا نشهد لأحد منهم معيّن بالجنة إلا ما نص رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم باسمه كالعشرة رضي الله تعالى عنهم .

أما عن مكانته في مقام أحمد , فلا أقيسه بأحمد فليس عندي يقرب جناب أحمد
نعم له أفضال الفتوحات التي تمت في عهده , وهي عظيمة
وقد قاد جيش الغزو الأول للقسطنطينية , وهو الجيش الذي قال عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم :
*(أول جيش من أمتي يغزو القسطنطينية مغفور له)*
*والحكم هنا للعموم لا للأفراد*
والذي يشكل علي في أمر يزيد , هو قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :
*(لا يزال هذا الأمر ظاهراً حتى يليه اثنا عشر. ثم قال: كلهم من قريش)*
وهو داخل لا محالة في الاثني عشر واليا ! فلا أدري هل الحديث صريح في الثناء عليه , أو أنه يدل على مجرد أن الأمة بخير حتى نهاية هذا الوقت , ولا شأن لهذا بطريقة الحكم .

أخي ياسين :
غفر الله لك , أظنك قد أسرفت في الشتم .
إن اللعن دعاء لله أن يطرده من رحمته !!!!
وهل سيضرك أن يرحمه الله تعالى ؟ أو يزيد حسنات آل البيت .
أحبتي : لنحذر من دعاء الله ألا يرحم أحدا , فلعل في ذلك سببا لتشديد الله حساب الداعي يوم طلب من الله تشديد حساب غيره ومن ثم كبّه في النار , من باب أنه لم يجنح للصفح والرحمة مع غيره , فيعامل بالمثل
ثم اعلم أن يزيد لم يعاد آل البيت ابتداءً لذواتهم , بل فعل ما فعل بالحسين لكونه رفض بيعته التي بايعه عليها غيره , فبعث من يجمع له الأعوان من الكوفة , ثم خرج من المدينة لقتاله , فحدث ما حدث قرب الكوفة من قتل الحسين عليه السلام , فإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون .
وبالمناسبة : فيزيد لم يقتل الحسين , بل قتله قائد جيشه , ويزيد بعيدا , وقد أثر عنه انزعاجه من فعل قائده .

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

للاخ ياسين علوين -سلمنا الله واياه-
1- يكفيك ويسعك ماوسع امام اهل السنة الامام أحمد -رحمه الله- الذي جمع في امر يزيد بين مقته وترك لعنه فلم (يزيد اللعين)؟ .
2-لو تركت صفة( الامام ) في الحسين-رضي الله عنه- و(عليه السلام) كذلك فهما من شعار الرافضة وليسعك التأسي بصنيع اهل السنة في كل زمان ومكان, وان كنت اعلم ان لك مقالا تنصر فيه اظهار التسليم عليهم.
3-هل كان خروج الحسين -رضي الله عنه-حسنة من حسناته حتى يثقل بها كفة سيآت يزيد؟

----------


## ياسين علوين المالكي

> للاخ ياسين علوين -سلمنا الله واياه-
> 1- يكفيك ويسعك ماوسع امام اهل السنة الامام أحمد -رحمه الله- الذي جمع في امر يزيد بين مقته وترك لعنه فلم (يزيد اللعين)؟ .
> 2-لو تركت صفة( الامام ) في الحسين-رضي الله عنه- و(عليه السلام) كذلك فهما من شعار الرافضة وليسعك التأسي بصنيع اهل السنة في كل زمان ومكان, وان كنت اعلم ان لك مقالا تنصر فيه اظهار التسليم عليهم.
> 3-هل كان خروج الحسين -رضي الله عنه-حسنة من حسناته حتى يثقل بها كفة سيآت يزيد؟


بل الإمام أحمد عنه رواية أخرى في لعنه ستأتي في ثنيا كلام لعلماء أهل السنة و الجماعة، و لم أرد بذلك الاستقصاء..و إلا فلو أراد احد استقصاء كلام أهل السنةو الجماعة من لدن الصحابة لجمع في ذلك جزءا كبيرا...
ابن سعد في الطبقات(66/5):
أخبرنا محمد بن عمر قال حدثنا إسماعيل بن إبراهيم بن عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن أبي ربيعة المخزومي عن أبيه قال وأخبرنا بن أبي ذئب عن صالح بن أبي حسان قال وحدثنا سعيد بن محمد عن عمرو بن يحيى عن عباد بن تميم عن عمه عبد الله بن زيد وعن غيرهم أيضا كل قد حدثني قالوا لما وثب أهل المدينة ليالي الحرة فأخرجوا بني أمية عن المدينة وأظهروا عيب يزيد بن معاوية وخلافه أجمعوا على عبد الله بن حنظلة فأسندوا أمرهم إليه فبايعهم على الموت وقال يا قوم اتقوا الله وحده لا شريك له فوالله ما خرجنا على يزيد حتى خفنا أن نرمى بالحجارة من السماء إن رجلا ينكح الأمهات والبنات والأخوات ويشرب الخمر ويدع الصلاة والله لو لم يكن معي أحد من الناس لأبليت لله فيه بلاء حسنا فتواثب الناس يومئذ يبايعون من كل النواحي وما كان لعبد الله بن حنظلة تلك الليالي مبيت إلا المسجد .....إلخ
الإمام الشوكاني في "نيل الأوطار" (201/7-202):
ولقد أفرط بعض أهل العلم كالكرامية ومن وافقهم في الجمود على أحاديث الباب حتى حكموا بأن الحسين السبط رضى الله عنه وأرضاه باغ على الخمير السكير الهاتك لحرم الشريعة المطهرة يزيد بن معاوية لعنهم الله فيالله العجب من مقالات تقشعر منها الجلود ويتصدع من سماعها كل جلمود"إ.هـ
جلال الدين السيوطي في " تاريخ الخلفاء" (ص:182):
" فقتل و جيء برأسه في طست حتى وضع بين يدي ابن زياد لعن الله قاتله و ابن زياد معه و يزيد أيضا "إهـ.
ابن العماد الحنبلي في " الشذرات" (69/1):
"وقال اليافعي وأما حكم من قتل الحسين أو أمر بقتله ممن استحل ذلك فهو كافر وإن لم يستحل ففاسق فاجر والله أعلم "إهـ.
الآلوسي في " روح المعاني"(72/26-73):
"واستدل بها أيضا على جواز لعن يزيد عليه من الله تعالى ما يستحق نقل البرزنجي في الأشاعة والهيثمي في الصواعق إن الإمام أحمد لما سأله ولده عبد الله عن لعن يزيد قال كيف لا يلعن من لعنه الله تعالى في كتابه فقال عبد الله قد قرأت كتاب الله عز و جل فلم أجد فيه لعن يزيد فقال الإمام أن الله تعالى يقول : فهم عسيتم إن توليتم أن تفسدوا في الأرض وتقطعوا أرحامكم أولئك الذين لعنهم الله الآية وأي فساد وقطيعة أشد مما فعله يزيد انتهى"إهـ
و قال أيضا:(73/26):" ومنهم من يقول : إنه لم يعص بذلك ولا يجوز لعنه وقائل هذا ينبغي أن ينظم في سلسلة أنصار يزيد وأنا أقول : الذي يغلب على ظني أن الخبيث لم يكن مصدقا برسالة النبي صلى الله تعالى عليه وسلم وأن مجموع ما فعل مع أهل حرم الله تعالى وأهل نبيه عليه الصلاة و السلام وعترته الطيبين الطاهرين في الحياة وبعد الممات وما صدر منه من المخازي ليس بأضعف دلالة على عدم تصديقه من إلقاء ورقة من المصحف الشريف في قذر ولا أظن أن أمره كان خافيا على أجلة المسلمين إذ ذاك ولكن كانوا مغلوبين مقهورين لم يسمعهم إلا الصبر ليقضي الله أمرا كان مفعولا ولو سلم أن الخبيث كان مسلما فهو مسلم جمع من الكبائر ما لا يحيط به نطاق البيان وأنا أذهب إلى جواز لعن مثله على التعيين ولو لم يتصور أن يكون له مثل من الفاسقين والظاهر أنه لم يتب واحتمال توبته أضعف من إيمانه ويلحق به ابن زياد وابن سعد وجماعة فلعنة الله عز و جل عليهم أجمعين وعلى أنصارهم وأعوانهم وشيعتهم ومن مال إليهم إلى يوم الدين ما دمعت عين على أبي عبد الله الحسين".إهـ
أما قولك لو تركت صفة الإمام في سيدنا الإمام الحسين-عليه السلام-، فأقول: ما الضير في ذلك بل هو إمام و علم من أعلام المسلمين، و لا عبرة بتحلية الرافضة له بذلك أو غيرهم، فهذا ليس مسوغا لذلك..فهل إذا جاءت طائفة و اعتقدت في إمامنا مالك أو الإمام أحمد العصمة و غير ذلك من البدع هل نقول أنه لا ينبغي تحلية الإمام مالك أو أحمد بها.
أما أن نترك السلام على الحسين أو غيره من آل البيت-عليهم الصلاة و السلام- فهذا لا يقوله إلا من لم يقرأ كتب السنة من الصحاح و السنن و المسانيد و الأجزاء..
و الله ولي التوفيق.

----------


## أشجعي

> بارك الله فيكم أخي أشجعي...


وفيك بارك الله يا حبيب,


السؤال
يقول الشيخ محمد العوضي (الكويت) وكان يخرج في برنامج في شهر رمضان المبارك، وكان موضوع الحديث عن يزيد بن أبي سفيان، وهو كان يكثر اللعنة ليزيد ويقول بأن يزيداً كافر، وكان يعلن الفجور، ويدق الطبول، ويشرب الخمرة. ما رأيكم بهذا الحديث هل كلامه صحيح أم لا؟ وهناك بعض الشيوخ يقولون رضي الله عنه.
أفيدونا جزاكم الله خير الجزاء.

الفتوى
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم أما بعد:
لا شك أن يزيدا ليس من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وليس من التابعين لهم بإحسان فقد جرت في فترة خلافته أمور عظام منها:
1ـ قتل الحسين بن علي رضي الله عنهما على أيدي أعوان عامل يزيد: عبيد الله بن زياد عامله الله بما يستحق ، وذلك في مأساة هزت المجتمع المسلم في وقتها، وألقت بظلالها عليه فيما بعد، فقد منع الحسين والعشرات من أهل بيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من الماء، وقتلوا شر تقتيل، وبعث برؤوسهم إلى يزيد من العراق إلى الشام، وسر بقتلهم، ويقال عنه إنه ندم فيما بعد.
2ـ إنه جهز جيشا إلى مدينة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الله بقيادة أحد جنوده، وأمره أن يبيح المدينة ثلاثة أيام عندما يستولي عليها الجيش وقد فعل ذلك وقتل فيها من الصحابة والتابعين خلق لا يحصون.
ومع هذا كله فالمحققون من أهل العلم لا يكفرون يزيدا بل يكلون أمره إلى الله. والأفضل الإمساك عن ثلبه ما دامت الحاجة لا تدعو إلى ذلك كما أنه لا يقال فيه: "رضي الله عنه" بحال فلا هو صاحبي ولا هو تابع لهم بإحسان، والفصل في ذلك ما قاله الإمام أحمد: "يزيد لا نلعنه ولا نحبه". والعلم عند الله.
المفتي: مركز الفتوى بإشراف د.عبدالله الفقيه

----------


## أشجعي

السؤال
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ما حكم من يترحم على يزيد بن معاوية وهو يعلم ما فعل بأهل المدينة؟ يقول: "يزيد رحمه الله للأبد" فأنا اطلعت على كتب العلماء وفهمت أنهم مختلفون في جواز لعنه بالاسم أما أن يترحموا عليه فلم أجد ذلك فأنتظر الرد جزاكم الله خيراً.
الفتوى
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:
فإن يزيد بن معاوية من أهل القبلة؛ وإن كان فاسقاً، وفاسق أهل الملة لا يكفر بذنب دون الشرك إلا إذا استحله.
قال حافظ الحكمي رحمه الله:
والفاسق الملي ذو العصيان=====لم ينف عنه مطلق الإيمان
لكن بقدر الفسق والمعاصي=====إيما  ه ما زال في انتقاص
ولا نقول إنه في النار=====مخلد بل أمره للباري
تحت مشيئة الإله النافذة=====إن شا عفا عنه وإن شا آخذه
بقدر ذنبه إلى الجنان=====يخرج إن مات على الإيمان
وقد قال ابن مفلح في الآداب الشرعية: وذكر في رواية أبي طالب سألت أحمد بن حنبل عن من قال: لعن الله يزيد بن معاوية؟ فقال: لا تكلم في هذا، الإمساك أحب إلي. ا.هـ
وقال الرملي الشافعي في الفتاوى: لا يجوز لعن يزيد بن معاوية كما صرَّح به جماعة. ا.هـ
وقال أيضاً قال في الأنوار: لا يجوز لعن يزيد ولا تكفيره، فإنه من جملة المؤمنين، إن شاء الله رحمه، وإن شاء عذبه. ا.هـ
وقال ابن حجر في الزواجر: فالمعيَّن لايجوز لعنه وإن ان فاسقاً كيزيد بن معاوية. ا.هـ
وقال الشيخ محمد بن محمد الشهير بعليش، وهو من المالكية: والأصل إسلامه -يعني يزيداً- فنأخذ بالأصل حتى يثبت عندنا ما يوجب الإخراج عنه. ا.هـ من فتح العلي المالك.
وقال ابن حجر الهيثمي في الصواعق المحرقة نقلاً عن ابن الصلاح الشافعي: وأما سب يزيد ولعنه، فليس ذلك من شأن المؤمنين. ا.هـ
وقال أيضاً: وصرحوا أيضاً بأنه لا يجوز لعن فاسق مسلم معين، وإذا علمت أنهم صرحوا بذلك علمت بأنهم مصرحون بأنه لا يجوز لعن يزيد، وإن كان فاسقاً خبيثاً. ا.هـ
ومما تقدم يتبين أن لعن يزيد لا يجوز، لأنه لا يجوز لعن المعين من أهل القبلة ولا من غيرهم على الراجح، لأن اللعن هو الطرد من رحمة الله، وذلك لا يُعلم إلا إذا مات الشخص على ما يستوجب لعنه بعينه، كمن يموت على اليهودية أو النصرانية، أما في حالة حياته، فإنه وإن كان فاسقاً أو كافراً، فإننا لا ندري هل يتوب الله عليه أم لا؟ ولا ندري ما يُختم له به؟ ومع هذا، فإننا نقول إن يزيداً لا ينبغي الترحم عليه، ولا الدعاء له بالمغفرة، لأنه فعل أموراً عظاماً.
وراجع الفتاوى التالية: 28064 ، 3845 ، 4112 .
والله أعلم.
المفتي: مركز الفتوى بإشراف د.عبدالله الفقيه

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

وصف ابن حزم رحمه الله يزيد بالفسق
ونتيرأ من أفعاله ونترحم عمن قتلهم ظلماً ولا نقول كما قال بعضهم : قتل الحسين بسيف جده قبحها الله من مقولة .

----------


## الاوزاعي

> أما أن نترك السلام على الحسين أو غيره من آل البيت-عليهم الصلاة و السلام- فهذا لا يقوله إلا من لم يقرأ كتب السنة من الصحاح و السنن و المسانيد و الأجزاء..
> و الله ولي التوفيق.


حسن حسنٌ وجميل جدا يا ياسين المالكي....
وعليه أخي الفاضل، فهل لك أن تأتني برواية صحيحة تثبت فيها فسق يزيد وبأنه شارب للخمر والى ما هنالك؟؟أم إن الطعن في عباد الله لا يحتاج لتثبت وروية!!، فنطلق العنان!!
ثم ماذا تصنع أخي الفاضل أمام ما روي من مبايعة جمع - أكثر من ستين رجلا - من الصحابة ليزيد بن معاوية بما في ذلك عبدالله بن عمر، فلماذا بايعه؟
بل ولماذا رفض مبايعة ابن الزبير وخلع يزيد بن معاوية وحاله كما تصفون؟؟

----------


## يزيد الموسوي

الأخ إياد القيسي،
قولك فشتان بين إمام الدنيا الإمام أحمد وبين يزيد ، هذا إمام وهذا ملك من الملوك.
ليس ردا علميا بل قصيدة شعرية، ولغة العواطف لا قمية لها في البحث العلمي. ثم
هل قيادة جيش فاتح أمر هين عندك؟

الأخ ياسين،
اتهامك لي بأني حريص على إدخال كل من عادى آل البيت-عليهم السلام- الجنة 
غير مقبول وإما أن تثثبته، أو تسحبه
أما قولك الإمام أبو عبد الله الحسين-عليه السلام- فلا يرضى منه السلفيون 
الاسم والكنية، ولا يقول بإمامته إلا شيعي إلا إذا كنت ستقول الإمام معاوية مثلا
وسائر كلامك يدخل في لغة العواطف والغزل العذري ، لا البحث العلمي
وأما استدلالك بنيل الأوطار، فاعلم أن الشوكاني ألفه في ثماني سنوات، مر فيها بمراحل
الزيدية ثم السنية ثم السلفية أخيرا لما اقتنع - وقبله ابن الأمير الصنعاني - بدعوة الإمام محمد بن عبدالوهاب رحمه الله
وأما الاستدلال بالمتأخرين كالسيوطي فلا يستقيم فمن أدرى السيوطي بما حدث قبله بقرون طويلة؟
هذا مع عدم تحقيق الروايات

الأخ الساري،
الصعلوك لها معنيان: قديم وحديث
فأما القديم، فالفقير أو قاطع الطريق. وأما الحديث فالصايع العربيد فاسد الأخلاق
ولا أظن يزيد في شيء من هذا
وأما زعمك أنه سبى الهاشميات، فهذا من افتراء الشيعة في كتب تاريخهم المزيف
وقد قال ابن تيمية ولم تسب هاشمية قط
وما كنت أظن ظنك بأخيك سيئا إلى حد الخلط بين اليزيدين
يزيد بن ابي سفيان رضي الله عنه، ويزيد بن معاوية رحمه الله
وأما قولك وقول غيرك الحكم هنا للعموم لا للأفراد كما سبقك ياسين
فهي فلسفة فارغة، وجوابها من هو المقصود إذن بالحديث؟
ألو استدل رجل على فضل عثمان بقول رسول الله: من جهز جيش العسرة فله الجنة،
يقال هذا نص عام
هذي فلسفة فاسد فارغة ساقطة، والنقد للكلام لا للمتكلم
ذكرتني بقول عمرو خالد: أنا قلت تجارب النبي فشلت، ومقلتش النبي فشل
وأما حديث الاثني عشر فلا شك أنه من مناقب يزيد

أما عدم تسليم قتلة الحسين، فهو تمام كعدم تسليم قتلة عثمان
فإن قبلت عذر هذا فاقبل عذر ذاك،
فإن اتهمت يزيد، فتهم علي بن أبي طالب؛
 وبعدهذا كله أخيرا، لم يكن ذكري أحمد بن حنبل مقصودا
وإنما هو على سبيل المثال
وسأسلم تنـزلا – مع عدم ثبوته – أن يزيد فعل كل ما قلتم
وقتل الحسين عمدا وعدوانا مع سبق الإصرار والترصد
وكان يشرب الخمر أكثر من الماء
وقتل المسلمين وهتك أعراض المسلمات
كل هذا تنـزلا لا تسليما
سؤالان :
1- فسروا لنا رحمكم الله قول رسول الله في البخاري 
"أول جيش من أمتي يغزون مدينة قيصرمغفور لهم " 
من كان قائد ذلك الجيش، أيزيد أم غيره؟
أم إن في الحديث إشكالا مثلا؟
والذي عندي أن الإمام أحمد لو بلغه هذا الحديث ما قال ما قال
فهو أتقى لله من ذلك
2- ألو لم يكن الحسين من بني هاشم، وكان من عائلة أخرى ولو كان من الصحابة
أكان الموقف منه نفسه ولم يتغير؟ اللهم لا
حتى تعرفوا أن التشيع ينخر جسد الأمة نخرا 
حتى من تدعي أنها سلفية

----------


## فتح البارى

> إن يزيد مبشر بالجنة مقطوع له بها
> أما أحمد فلا يستطيع أكبر مرجئي أن يحكم ويقطع له بالجنة


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: أين الدليل على أن يزيدَ [مقطوع] له بالجنة؟!!
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: ومن قال بهذا من أهل العلم؟!!
وأنصحك بنصيحة الإمامِ المبجل أحمدَ بنِ حنبل-رحمه الله-: (إياك أن تتكلم في مسألة ليس لك فيها إمام)!

----------


## أسـامة

بارك الله فيكم جميعا على هذه المدارسة، ولعلي أرى أن التوقف في مثل هذه المسائل أفضل وأسلم، فلا علم يُرجى ولا منفعة قد تجنى.
وأما يزيد... فله وعليه، مثله مثل باقي الناس من أمة الإسلام.
والغلو مقيت، سواء له أم عليه.
ولا نقول إلا:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: تِلْكَ أُمَّةٌ قَدْ خَلَتْ لَهَا مَا كَسَبَتْ وَلَكُمْ مَا كَسَبْتُمْ وَلَا تُسْأَلُونَ عَمَّا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
ولما كان الناس بين غلو في كلا من الطرفين، وكانت هناك مسببات مانعة لحبه، فلم يحبه العقلاء، لانتفاء الداعي لحبه لما ارتكبه يوم الحرة، وأما بشأن الحسين -رضي الله عنه-، فلا يمكن لأحد الجزم بشىء يؤخذ على يزيد، ولا ثم دليل على ذلك.
ولما كان أهل السنة والجماعة على عدم حبه، فظهر غلو وانحراف في عدم المحبة وصل إلى اللعن.
والصحيح وهو ما عليه أهل السنة والجماعة أننا لا نحبه ولا نلعنه.
لا نحبه: لواقعة الحرة.
ولا نلعنه: لأنه من المسلمين، فهو أخ لك في الله.
وهناك كلام قيم لشيخ الإسلام حول هذا الصدد، فصل فيه أيما تفصيل وبيان لما عليه أهل السنة والجماعة، وموقفهم من يزيد.
والموفق... من وفقه الله تعالى إلى الحق.
رحمني وإياكم من الزلل، والجدل.

----------


## يزيد الموسوي

هل من جواب عن الحديث فضلا؟

----------


## أسـامة

> هل من جواب عن الحديث فضلا؟


أخي الكريم
كما لا يخفى عليكم أن منهج أهل السنة والجماعة منه اعتدال وتوسط.
والاجتهادات التي ظهرت في حق يزيد على ثلاثة أضرب:
- محبته للحديث المذكور.
- لعنه بسبب يوم الحرة.
- لا تحبه، ولا تلعنه.
والاجتهاد الأول والثاني لا يخلو أحدهما من غلو، فقد تيبست بعض الأذهان فيمن اجتمع فيه صفات الثناء والذم.
فترى قوما أحبوه، وهذا شىء عجيب.
وترى قوما لم يتوقفوا عن لعنه، وهذا أعجب.
لذا تجد أن أهل السنة والجماعة لهم موقف من هذا الصدد، ألا وهو التوقف والاقتصاد.
توقف في محبته.. لما فعله يوم الحرة، وتوقف عن لعنه.. لما كان له من غزو للقسطنطينية.
بارك الله فيكم.

----------


## يزيد الموسوي

الحديث يا أخي يبشره بالجنة، وليس فقط يحمل على الحب
ومن كان عنده إشكال في الحديث فليتفضل

----------


## أبو وئام

السلام عليكم
إلى الطاعنين في خلافة بني أميةـ المتأثرين بما دسه الروافض والفسقة في كتب التاريخ والإفتراءات التي لا هم لها سوى الطعن فيهم أقول أنترك الصحيح الوارد ونتأوله بدون وجه حق ، 
أتتصورون أن الصحابة وتابعيهم يرضون بحكم صعلوك أن تأكد لديهم ، فمالكم تفترون 
أنا والله أحب يزيد لهذا الحديث، وأطالب بالحذر من أثار الكذبة والمتطاولين فمن طعن فإنما يطعن في جيل فتح الأمصار وكان خيرا من جيلنا أما أقوال الإئمة كأحمد فالمرجو أن يأتى بالسياق كله وأن ينظر إلى فقه الإمام وكل قول يرد و يؤخذ إلا قول المعصوم النبي العدنان محمد بن عبد الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ومن قال بأن هذا من فضول القول فليتأمل قصة- أكلت يوم أكل الثور الأبيض ـــ
ــــ وقبل الختام اسجل تأييدي لمداخلة الأخت سارة أعلاه ــ
والله أعلم

----------


## أسـامة

> الحديث يا أخي يبشره بالجنة


أخي الفاضل
هناك مسائل يجب وضعها في عين الاعتبار، حول هذا المبحث:
- أولاً: لا يوجد حديث نبوي شريف يتحدث فيه عن يزيد عينا، حتى يُقال أنه مبشر بالجنة أصلا.
- ثانيًا: توجد رواية مشهورة معزوة للبخاري، وهي ليست فيه، ونصها: (أول جيش يغزو القسطنطينية مغفور لهم)، وهي وإن وُجدت في كلام لشيخ الإسلام، إلا أنها ليست بصحيحة.
- ثالثًا: الحديث الذي في البخاري، هو حديث أم حرام بنت ملحان:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: أول جيش من أمتي يغزون البحر  قد أوجبوا. قالت أم حرام: قلت: يا رسول الله أنا فيهم؟ قال: أنت فيهم.  ثم قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: أول جيش من أمتي يغزون مدينة قيصرمغفور لهم. فقلت: أنا فيهم  يا رسول الله ؟ قال : لا :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
وقال الحافظ في الفتح: قوله (يغزون مدينة قيصر) يعني القسطنطينية، قال المهلب: في هذا الحديث منقبة لمعاوية لأنه أول من غزل البحر، ومنقبة لوده يزيد؛ لأنه أول من غزا مدينة قيصر.
وتعقبه ابن التين وابن المنير بما حاصله: أنه لا يلزم من دخوله في ذلك العموم أن لا يخرج بدليل خاص إذ لا يختلف أهل العلم أن قوله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- مغفور لهم مشروط بأن يكونوا من أهل المغفرة حتى لو ارتد واحد ممن غزاها بعد ذلك لم يدخل في ذلك العموم اتفاقا، فدل على أن المراد مغفور لمن وجد شرط المغفرة فيه منهم. اهـ
فتح الباري- ت الفريابي (7/196)
رابعا: يعترض ذلك الفهم قول رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: لا يدخل الجنة إلا مؤمن ، وإن الله ليؤيد هذا الدين بالرجل الفاجر :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
فأثبت النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- أن الله -عز وجل- قد يؤيد هذا الدين بالرجل الفاجر.
أعاذنا والله وإياكم.
ضف ذلك إلى ما تقدم، تجد المحصلة طيبة بإذن الله.
والله الموفق.
أختم فأقول:
قال الله تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَغْفِرُ أَنْ يُشْرَكَ بِهِ وَيَغْفِرُ  مَا دُونَ ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
فالاعتراض على الجزم، ليس إلا.
والحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## عبد الرحمن التونسي

> هل من جواب عن الحديث فضلا؟


قال إبن حجر في فتح الباري في شرح هذا الحديث :
"قوله‏:‏ ‏(‏يغزون مدينة قيصر‏)‏ يعني القسطنطينية، قال المهلب‏:‏ في هذا الحديث منقبة لمعاوية لأنه أول من غزا البحر، ومنقبة لولده يزيد لأنه أول من غزا مدينة قيصر وتعقبه ابن التين وابن المنير بما حاصله‏:‏ أنه لا يلزم من دخوله في ذلك العموم أن لا يخرج بدليل خاص إذ لا يختلف أهل العلم أن قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم مغفور لهم مشروط بأن يكونوا من أهل المغفرة حتى لو ارتد واحد ممن غزاها بعد ذلك لم يدخل في ذلك العموم اتفاقا فدل على أن المراد مغفور لمن وجد شرط المغفرة فيه منهم وأما قول ابن التين يحتمل أن يكون لم يحضر مع الجيش فمردود، إلا أن يريد لم يباشر القتال فيمكن فإنه كان أمير ذلك الجيش بالاتفاق وجوز بعضهم أن المراد بمدينة قيصر المدينة التي كان بها يوم قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تلك المقالة وهي حمص وكانت دار مملكته إذ ذاك، وهذا يندفع بأن في الحديث أن الذين يغزون البحر قبل ذلك وأن أم حرام فيهم، وحمص كانت قد فتحت قبل الغزوة التي كانت فيها أم حرام والله أعلم‏.‏ " 

أما إستدلالك بأن يزيد مقطوع له بالجنة إستنادا لهذا الحديث فكما قال الأخوة هل سبقك بها أحد أم هو مجرد هوى فقط

----------


## السكران التميمي

الحمد لله وحده والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده؛ ثم أما بعد..

بارك الله في الجميع ووفقهم آمين؛ وهنا وقفات مهمة يحسن الوقوف عليها في حق هذا الموضوع:
-لم يتعبدنا الله بلعن خلقه وسبهم؛ فحالهم لا تخفى عليه سبحانه وتعالى؛ فهو وليهم سبحانه، ولكن نثني على من يستحق الثناء، ونذم بالعدل والإنصاف من يستحق الذم.
-لا نجزم لأحد بجنة أو نار إلا من جزم لهم الله ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم بجنة أو نار صراحة وتنصيصاً؛ ولكن نرجو للمحسن ونخاف على المسيء.
-الرجال بأفعالهم؛ والتفاضل بينهم بها، ولا يقارن أحدهم بالآخر بمجرد كلام عام قد لا يشمل الكل، بل خرج مخرج الغالب.
-استعراض الوقائع كاملة المتعلقة بحادثة ما؛ ومعرفة أيها ينزَّل على هذه الحادثة من غيرها.
-معرفة المراد من الألفاظ ودلالاتها، وهل يفهم منها هذا الأمر أو ذاك.
-عرض هذا النص على باقي النصوص الأخرى؛ وهل يدخل فيه الاستثناء أم لا؟

وعليه: فقد سير معاوية رضي الله عنه جيشين إلى (القسطنطينية) بحسب ما ورد في السير والمغازي والتواريخ: الأول بقيادة سفيان بن عوف، والثاني بقيادة ولده يزيد في سنة 52هـ على الأصح.
وكان في جيش سفيان بن عوف عدد من الصحابة الكرام؛ منهم: عبد الله بن عباس، وعبد الله بن عمر، وعبد الله بن الزبير، وأبو أيوب الأنصاري؛ بل أن أبو أيوب رضي الله عنه وعنهم قد توفي في مدة الحصار هناك. وهذا هو الأظهر إن شاء الله = أن هؤلاء السادات من الصحابة كانوا مع سفيان ولم يكونوا مع يزيد.
قال العيني: (لأنه لم يكن أهلاً أن يكون هؤلاء السادات في خدمته).

فهل جيش سفيان بن عوف هو الأول، وجيش يزيد هو الثاني بعده؟ هذا الأظهر.
ويؤيد ما ورد مما يخالف هذا كله من حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما رواه الإمام أحمد وغيره عَنْ عَطَاءِ بْنِ يَسَارٍ، أَنَّ امْرَأَةً حَدَّثَتْهُ؛ قَالَتْ: نَامَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم ثُمَّ اسْتَيْقَظَ فَضَحِكَ، فَقَالَتْ: تَضْحَكُ مِنِّي يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ؟ قَالَ: "لا، وَلَكِنْ قَوْمٌ مِنْ أُمَّتِي يَخْرُجُونَ غُزَاةً فِي الْبَحْرِ، فَيَرْجِعُونَ قَلِيلَةً غَنَائِمُهُمْ مَغْفُورًا لَهُمْ "، قَالَتِ: ادْعُ اللَّهَ أَنْ يَجْعَلَنِيَ مِنْهُمْ، فَدَعَا لَهَا. قَالَْ: فَأَخْبَرَنَا عَطَاءُ بْنُ يَسَارٍ، قَالَ: فَرَأَيْتُهَا فِي غَزَاةٍ غَزَاهَا الْمُنْذِرُ بْنُ الزُّبَيْرِ إِلَى أَرْضِ الرُّومِ، وَهِيَ مَعَنَا، فَمَاتَتْ بِأَرْضِ الرُّومِ.
فهذا نص يجب الوقوف عنده جيداً.. فليس الكلام سبيلاً يلقى بلا قيد.

· نأتي الآن إلى المعنى المراد من قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم (مغفوراً لهم):
فإن هذا اللفظ لا يعني عدم الحساب، أو أن فيهم من قد يستثنى من هذا الغفران، والنصوص في هذا صريحة متوفرة.
فلا يلزم منه دخول يزيد أو من هو على شاكلته ممن غزى معهم أن يدخل في هذا العموم؛ بل قد يكون قد خرج بدليلٍ خاص.. إذ لا يختلف أهل العلم أن قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم (مغفور لهم) = مشروط بأن يكونوا من أهل المغفرة؛ فهل لو ارتد واحد ممن غزاها بعد ذلك وكفر؛ هل سيدخل في هذا العموم؟!! لن يدخل اتفاقا.
فدل الكلام على أن المراد مغفور لمن وجد شرط المغفرة فيه منهم.

والخلاصة: أن الكلام في هذه القضية دقيق؛ ويحتاج إلى جمع الروايات والطرق، ومن ثم العرض على بقية النصوص الأخرى، ثم الخروج بنتيجة ثابتة.. وما ذكر أعلاه نواة لمن أراد.

----------


## السكران التميمي

الأخوان الحبيبان الغاليان: (أسامة) و(عبد الرحمن التونسي)..
أعتذر منكما أشد الاعتذار لتطفلي بعد ما كتبتماه؛ ولكن عذري أنني وضعت الرد ولم أر رديكما؛ فتقبلاه مني.

----------


## أم هانئ

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

حيا الله الجمع الكريم ...

وفصل الخطاب في هذه المسألة المطروحة هو قول السلف الصالح وأهل العلم الأثبات
فليس لآحادنا تقديم ما يراه أو فرض قناعته الشخصية في مثل تلكم المسائل العقدية
ولن أزيد على نقل ما تيسر لي من كتاب : ((العواصم من القواصم )) للإمام القاضي
أبي بكربن العربي المالكي / حققه وعلق على حواشيه :الشيخ محب الدين الخطيب .


فإن قيل: فقد عهد إلى يزيد وليس بأهل414، 415. 
ـــــــ
(414 ) -أن كان مقياس الأهلية لذلك أن يبلغ مبلغ أبي بكر وعمر
في مجموع سجاياهما، فهذا ما لم يبلغه في تاريخ الإسلام، 
ولا عمر بن عبد العزيز. وإن طمعنا بالمستحيل وقدرنا إمكان
ظهور أبي بكر آخر وعمر آخر فلن تتاح له بيئة كالبيئة التي أتاحها
الله لأبي بكر وعمر. 
وإن كان مقياس الأهلية الاستقامة في السيرة، والقيام بحرمة الشريعة، والعمل بأحكامها،و العدل في الناس، والنظر في مصالحهم، والجهاد في عدوهم، وتوسيع الآفاق لدعوتهم،والرفق بأفرادهم وجماعتهم، فإن يزيد يوم تمحص أخباره، ويقف الناس على حقيقة حاله كما كان في حياته، يتبين من ذلك أنه لم يكن دون كثيرين ممن تغنى التاريخ بمحامدهم،وأجزل الثناء عليهم.خ.
(415) تصدى في العصر الحديث للدفاع عن يزيد استاذ في جامعة القاهرة هو الدكتور إبراهيم العدوي خريج ماعة ليفربول، فيقول في كتابه: الأمويون والبيزنطيون:
البحر المتوسط بحيرة إسلامية ناقضا بذلك الشائعات الكاذبة 
المتواترة التي سمعة وتسمم العقول البريسة.
وبذل معاوية جهودا عظيمة لإعداد القوات الإسلامية التي
رغب في إرسالها إلى القسطنطينية فجعل على رأس هذه
الحملة ابنه وولي عهده يزيد

واستهدف معاوية من وراء ذلك إعطاء ابنه فرصة يعلي فيها
من ذكره واسمه في ميدان الجهاد ضد البيزنطيين، 
وليرد بذلك على الأشخاص الذين أبدوا امتعاضهم من يزيد 
والمحاولات التي بذلها أبوه لأخذ البيعة له بالخلافة من بعده، 
إذ صورت الدعايات المعادية لبني أمية شخصية يزيد بحبها 
للمجون والخلاعة، وعدم أهليتها لتصريف شئون المسلمين.
ومن ثم كان ميدان القسطنطينية خير مجال يدحض فيه يزيد 
افتراءات منافسيه وأعدائه ويعلن عن مواهبه الحربية ما اتصف به من شجاعة وإقدام.
وعلى ضفاف البوسفور انضم يزيد إلى القوات،
وعبر مياه هذا المضيق إلى الشاطيء الأوروبي وحقق لجنده 
سبقهم على أقرانهم من جند الإسلام في مشاهدة القسطنطينة، 
وا لوقوف أمامها، يدقونها بآلاتهم الحربية ويعملون على تخريبها أو إحداث ثغرات فيها.
وأظهر يزيد في هذا الحصار من ضروب الشجاعة والبسالة 
ما أكسبه لقب: فتى العرب ودونت المراجع سيرته وأعماله في هذا النضال.
وأشاد الدكتور إبراهيم بمعاوية رضى الله عنه فقال:
باستيلاء المسلمين على الشام ومصر،فتحت صفحة جديدة في تاريخ البحر المتوسط دون سطورها الأولى معاوية بن أبي سفيان بمداد الجهاد وملأ بأخبار عظمة الأول في رسم سياسة المسلمين إزاء البحر المتوسط منذ زمن مبكر، وحل المشكلة البحرية التي اعترضتهم.م.



** وفي موضع آخر من الكتاب جاء في الحاشية :



(419) أي لتنكشف عليك الفتنة في أشد حالاتها، ويلاحظ أن الذين انتحلوا هذه الأقوال في الاستطالة على معاوية لم يطعنوا في كفاءة يزيد وأهليته لأنها آخر ما يرتابون فيه.



** وفي موضع آخر من الكتاب جاء في الحاشية :


ـــــــ
(428 )قال الإمام ابن خلدون:
....والذي دعا معاوية رضي الله تعالى عنه لإيثار ابنه يزيد بالعهد دون سواه إنما هو مرعاة المصلحة في اجتماع واتفاق أهوائهم باتفاق أهل الحل والعقد عليه حينئذ من بني أمية، إذ بنو أمية يومئذ لا يرضون سواهم، وهم عصابة قريش وأهل الملة أجمع وأهل الغلب منهم. فآثره بذلك دون غيره ممن يظن أنه أولى بها.
وعدل عن الفاضل إلى المفوض حرصا على الاتفاق واجتماع الأهوال الذي شأنه أهم عند الشارع، وإن كان لا يظن بمعاوية غير هذا لعدالته.
وصحبته مانعة من سوى ذلك وحضور أكابر الصحابة لذلك وسكوتهم عنه دليل على انتفاء الريب فيه، فلبسوا مما يأخذهم في الحق هوادة.
وليس معاوية ممن تأخذه العزة في قبول الحق، فإنهم كلهم أجل من ذلك. وعدالتهم مانعة منه.


** وفي موضع آخر من الكتاب جاء في الحاشية :

فإن قيل: لمن فيه شروط الإمامة. قلنا: ليس السن في شروطها، ولم يثبت أنه يقصر يزيد عنها.
فإن قيل: كان منها العدالة والعلم،ولم يكن يزيد عدلا ولا عالما. قلنا: وبأي شيء نعلم عدم علمه أو عدم عدالته431؟
ولو كان مسلوبهما لذكر ذلك الثلاثة الفضلاء الذين اشاروا عليه بأن لا يفعل، وإنما رموا إلى الأمر يعيب التحكم، وأرادوا أن تكون شورى.
فإن قيل: كان هناك من هو أحق منه عدالة وعلما، منهم مائة ورما ألف. قلنا: إمامة المفضول- كما قدمنا- مسألة خلاف بين العلماء على ذكر العلماء في موضعه.
وقد حسم البخاري الباب، ونهج جادة الصواب، فروى في صحيحه ما يبطل جميع هذا المتقدم، وهو أن معاوية خطب وابن عمر حاضر في خطبته، فيما رواه البخاري عن عكرمة بن خالد أن ابن عمر قال: دخلت على حفصة ونوساتها تنطف434. قلت: قد كان من الأمر ما ترين، فلم يجعللي من الأمر شيء. فقالت: الحق، فإنهم ينتظرونك، وأخشى أن يكون في احتباسك عنهم فرقة. فلم تدعه حتى ذهب .
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
(431) أما عن العدالة فقد شهد له محمد بن علي بن أبي طالب في مناقشته لابن مطيع عند قيام الثورة على يزيد في المدينة فقال عن يزيد: ما رأيت منه ما تذكرون. وقد حضرته وأقمت عنده فرأيته مواظبا على الصلاة، متحريا للخير، يسأل عن الفقه، ملازما للسنة ابن كثير 233:8. وأم عن العلم فما يلزم منه لمثله في مثل مركزه كان فيه موضع الرضا وفوق الرضا.
روى المدائني أن ابن عباس وفد إلى معاوية بعد وفاة الحسن بن علي، فدخل يزيد على ابن عباس وجلس منه مجلس المعزى فلما نهض يزيد من عنده قال ابن عباس: إذا ذهب بنو حرب ذهب علماء الناس ابن كثير 228:8.خ.



** وفي موضع آخر من الكتاب جاء في الحاشية :

وروى البخاري436 أن أهل المدينة لما خلعوا يزيد بن معاوية جمع ابن عمر حشمه وولده وقال: إني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم يقول :"ينصب لكل غادر لواء يوم القيامة " وإنا قد بايعنا هذا الرجل على بيع الله وروسهل437، وإني لأعلم غدرا أعظم من أن نبايع رجلا على

بيع الله ورسوله ثم تنصب له القتال. وإني لا أعلم أحدا منكم خلعه ولا بايع في هذا الأمر إلا كنت الفيصل بيني وبينه.
....



437 وهذا الخبر المنير الذي يرويه البخاري في صحيحه يفضح الذين زوروا على وهب بن جرير تلك الأخبار المتناقضة بأن عمر وغيرهم لم يبايعوا ليزيد، وان معاوية أقام على رؤوسهم من يقطعها إذا كذبوا فيما افتراه عليهم من أنهم بايعوا لابنه. فتبين الآن انه لم يفتر عليهم، وهذا ابن عمر يعلن في أحرج المواقف- أي ثورة أهل المدينة على يزيد بتحريض ابن الزبير وداعيته ابن مطيع- أن في عنقه كما فيأعناقهم بيعة شرعية لإمامهم على بيع الله ورسوله، وأن من أعظم الغدر أن تبايع الأمة أمامها ثم تنصب له القتال. ولم يكتف ابن عمر بذلك في ترك الثورة على يزيد بن روى مسلم في كتاب الإمارة من صحيحه ك33 ح58 ج6 ص22 أن ابن عمر جاء غلى ابن مطيع داعية ابن الزبير ومثير هذه الثورة فقال ابن مطيع: اطرحوا لأبي عبد الرحمن وسادة. فقال ابن عمر: أني لم آتك لأجلس، أتيتك لأحدثك سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم يقول:" من خلع يدا من طاعة، لقى الله يوم القيامة لا حجة له، ومن مات وليس في عنقه بيعة مات ميتة جاهلية"* وكان
ـــــــ
* رواه مسلم رحمه الله. 

** وفي موضع آخر من الكتاب جاء في الحاشية : 

فإن قيل: كان يزيد خمارا. قلنا: لا يحل440 إلا بشاهدين، فمن شهد بذلك عليه441 بل شهد العدول بعدالته  
______________________________  ______________ 
(441) -أن معاوية - مع شديد حبه ليزيد، لألمعيته واكتمال مواهبه- آثر أن ينشأ بعيدا عنه في أحضان الفطرة،وخشونة البداوية وشهامتها، ليستكمل الصفات اللائقة بالمهمة التي تنتظر أثماله، فبعث به إلى أخبية البادية عند اخواله منقضاعة، ليكون على مذب أمة ميسون بنت بجدل يوم قالت:
لبيت تخفق الأرواح فيه
أحب إلى من عصر منيف
وفي ذلك الوسط أمضى يزيد زمن صباه وصدر شبابه، وما لبث أن انتقل أبوه إلى رحمة الله حتى تولى المركز الذي أراده الله له. فلما خلا الجو لابن الزبير بموت معاوية صار دعاته يذيعون في الحجاز الأكاذيب على يزيد
==
وينسبون إليه ما يحل* لهم. نقل الحافظ ابن كثير في البداية والنهاية 223:8 أن عبد الله بن مطيع داعية ابن الزبير مشى في المدينة هو وأصحابه إلى محمد بن علي بن أبي طالب المعروف بابن الحنفية فأراده على خلع يزيد، فأبى عليهم، فقال ابن مطيع: أن يزيد بشرب الخمر، ويترك الصلاة، ويتعدى حكم الكتاب. فقال لهم: ما رأيت منه ما تذكرون، وقد حضرته، وأقمت عنده، فرأيته مواظبا على الصلاة، متحربا للخير، يسأل عن الفقه، متلازما للسنة. قالوا: فإن ذلك كان منه تصنعا لك. فقالك وما الذي خاف مني أو رجا حتى يظهر إلى الخشوع؟ فأطلعكم على ما تذكرون من شرب الخمر؟ فلئن كان أطلعكم على ذلك إنكم لشركاؤه، وغن لم يكن أطلعكم فما يحل لكم أن تشهدوا بما لم تعلموا. قالوا: إنه عندنا لحق وإن لم تكن رأيناه. فقال لهم: أبى الله ذلك على أهل الشهادة فقال:{إلا من شهد بالحق وهم يعلمون}[الزخرف:86]،ولست من أمركم في شيء. قالوا: فلعلك تكره أن يتولى الأمر غيرك، فنحن نوليك أمرنا. قال: ما استحل القتال على ما تريدونني عليه تابعا ولا متبوعا. قالوا: فقد قاتلت مع أبيك. قال: جيئوني بمثل أبي أقاتل على مثل ما قاتل عليه. فقالوا: فمر ابنيك أبا القاسم والقاسم بالقتال معنا. قال: لو أمرتهما قاتلت. قالوا: فقم معنا مقاما تحض الناس فيه على التال. قال: سبحان الله ، آمر الناس بما لا أفعله ولا أرضاه؟ إذن ما نصحت الله في عبداه. قالوا: إذن نكرهك. قال: إذن آمر الناس بتقوى الله، وألا يرضوا المخلوق بسخط الخالق وخرج إلى مكة.
* إن الذين نسبوا ليزيد ما لا يحل هم - الرافضة للتوصل إلى التشكيك بالقرآن من وراء الطعن بمعاوية ومن عم الخلفاء الذن ولوه وأقروه على الحكم، وهم نقلة القرآن وحفظته.
* لقد كان يزيد غائبا عن الشام حينما مات أبوه فلما وصل دمشق جددت له البيعة، ثم جمع الناس في الجامع وخطب فيهم مما يدل على تقواه قائلا بعد حمد الله والثناء عليه:
أيها الناس! إن معاوية كان عبدا من عبدي الله، أنعم الله عليه، ثم قبضه إليه، وهو خير من بعده ودون من قبله!.
ولا أزكيه على الله عز وجل، فإنه أعلم به. إن عفا عنه فبرحمته، وإن عاقبه فبذنبه. وقد وليت الأمر من بعده، وليست آسى على طلب، ولا أعتذر من تفريط، وإذا أراد الله شيئا كان.
إن معاوية كان يغزيكم البحر، وإني لست حاملا أحدا من المسلمين لعل مراده إلا بإذنه واختياره بدليل العبارة التي بعدها في البحر.
= 
_(_ 
وأن معاوية كان يشتيكم بأرض الروم، ولست مشتيا أحدا بأرض الروم. وإن معاوية كان يخرج لكم العطاء أثلاثا. وأنا أجمعه لكم كله.
قال الراوي فافترق الناس عنه وهم لا يفضلون عليه أحدا. البداية ج8 ص143.
ومن خطب يزيد الدالة على حصافة عقله وحسن بصيرته وتقواه:
الحمد لله وأحمده وأستعينه وأومن به وأتوكل عليه ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا. من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له. واشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده ر شريك له وأن محمدا عبده ورسوله اصطفاه لوحيه واختاره لرسالته بكتاب فصله وفضله وأعزه وأكرمه، ونصره وحفظه، ضرب فيه الأمثال وحلل فيه الحلال وحرم الحرام، وشرع فيه الدين أعذارا وإنذارا. لئلا يكون للناس حجة بعد الرسل، ويكون بلاغا لقوم عابدين.
وأصيكم عباد الله بتقوى الله العظيم الذي ابتدا الأمور بعلمه، وإليه بصير معادها، وانقطاع موتها وتصرم دارها. وأحذركم الدنيا فإنها حلوة خضرة حفت بالشهوات وراقت بالقليل وأينعت بالفاني، وتحببت بالعاجل. لا يدوم نعيمها ولا يؤمن فجيعها، أكالة غوالة غراراة، ولا تبقى على حال، ولا يبقى لها حال، لن تعد الدنيا إذا تناهت إلى أمنية أهل الرغبة فيها والرضا بها وأن تكون كما قال الله عز وجل: {وَاضْرِبْ لَهُمْ مَثَلَ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا كَمَاءٍ أَنْزَلْنَاهُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ} إلى قوله مقتدرا نسأل الله ربنا وإلهنا وخالقنا ومولانها أن يجعلنا وإياكم من فزع يومئذ آمنين. إن أحسن الحديث وأبلغ الموعظة كتاب الله.
يقول الله :{وَإِذَا قُرِئَ الْقُرْآنُ فَاسْتَمِعُوا لَهُ وَأَنْصِتُوا لَعَلَّكُمْ تُرْحَمُونَ}. أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم {لَقَدْ جَاءَكُمْ رَسُولٌ مِنْ أَنْفُسِكُمْ} إلى آخر السورة. العقد الفريد 378:2.
ومما روى عن معاوية أنه لما مات الحسن رضي الله عنه وكان عبد الله بن عباس رضي الله عنه في دمشق، أمر ابنه أن يذهب فيعزيه به فذهب وجلس بين يديه. وأراد ابن عباس أن يرفع مدجلسه فأبى وقال: إنما أجلس مجلس المعزي لا المهني، ثم ذكر الحسن فقال: رحم الله أبا محمد أوسع الرحمة وأفسحها، وأعظم الله أجرك وأحسن عزاك وعوضك من مصابك ما هو ير لك ثوابا وخير عقبى فلم يسع ابن عباس بعد أن غادره يزيد إلا أن قال لجلسائه:
إذا ذهب بنو حرب، ذهب علماء الناس ثم أنشد:
مفاضي عن العوراء لا ينقطونها ... واصل وراثات الحلوم الأوائل





** وفي موضع آخر من الكتاب جاء في الحاشية :


حزن يزيد لاستشهاد الحسين ومعاملته لأهل بيته
...
..............................  ...........................
ـــــــ
=
إليه في طريقه: لقد خذلتنا شيعتنا!! فمن أحب منكم الانصراف فلينصرف. فتفرق أكثر الناس، ولم يبق معه إلا أبناؤه وأقربائه وبعض المخلصين من وأوليائه، ولمن يكن يزيد مجموعهم على المئة.
ويروي المسعودي أن عبدي الله بن زياد قال لقاتل الحسين: أنه كان خير الناس أما وأبا، وخير عباد الله، فلم قتلته؟! ثم أمر بضرب عنقه. مروج الذهب ج3 ص141.
وروى الطبري كتاب يزيد على عبيد الله بن زياد يوصيه في الحسين أنك لم تعد إن كنت كما أحب عملت عمل الحازن، وصلت صولة الشجاع الرابط الجأش. وقد بلغني أن الحسين توجه إلى العراق فضع المناظر والمسالح واحترص على الظن وخذ على التهمة ولا تقتل إلا من قاتلك!. الطبري ج4 ص282-286.
ولقد روى ابن كثير أن مروان بن الحكم كتب إلى عبيد الله بن زياد حينماخرج الحسين إلى العراق: أن الحسين قد توجه إليك،وهو ابن فاطمة، وفاطمة بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم، وتالله ما أحد مسلم أحب إلينا من الحسين، فإياك أن تهيج على نفسك ما لا يسده شيء ولا تنساه العامة ولا تدع ذكره آخر الدهر.
وقد أوصى معاوية نفسه ولاته وابنه يزيد بالحسين.
حزن لاستشهاد الحسين ومعاملته لأهل بيته.
يروى أن يزيد دمعت عيناه لما حمل إليه راس الحسين وقال لحامله:
لقد كنت أرضى من طاعتكم بدون قتل الحسين. لعن الله ابن عبيد الله. أما والله لو أني صاحبه لعفوت عنه، فرحم الله الحسين.
أما والله يا حسين لو أنا صاحبك ما قتلتك ثم دعا بعلي الصغير بن الحسين ونسائه، فادخلوه عليه وعنده اشراف الشام. فقال لعلي: ابوك الذي قطع رحمي وجهل حقي، ونازعني سلطاني، فصنع الله به ما قد رأيت.
ثم أمر بإنزالهم في داره وأمر لهم بما يصلحهم، وكان لا يتغذى ولا يتعشى إلا على معه. ثم أمر النعمان بن بشير أن يجهزهم بما يصلحهم ويسيرهم إلى المدينة مع أناس صالحين.
ولما أرادوا الخروج دعا عليا فودعه وقال له:
لعن الله ابن مرجانة! اما والله لو أني صاحبه ما سألني خصلة إلا أعطيتها إياه ولدفعت عنه الحتف بكل ما استطعت، ولو بذلت بعض ولدي، ولكن الله قضى ما رأيت، فكاتبني، وإنه إلي كل حاجة تكون لك.
ويروي ابن قتيبة أنه لما أدخلوا عليه رأس الحسين وأهله بكى حتى كادت نفسيه تفيض. وبكى معه أهل الشام حتى علت أصواتهم

ـــــــ
يروي المسعودي أن ابن زياد قال لقاتل الحسين: أنه كان خير الناس أما وأبا، وخير عباد الله، فلم قتلته؟ ثم أمر بضرب عنقه. مروج الذهب ج141/3 وذكر الطبري أنه لما دخل علي ابن زياد عشاء آل الحسين، أمر لهم بمنزل وأجرى عليهم رزقا وأمر لهم بنفقة وكسوة ثم سيرهم إلى يزيد.
قال الأستاذ دروزه 384/8 هذا- يجعل الروايات الواردة في حسن معاملة عبيد\ الله بن زياد، ثم يزيد لابن الحسين الصغير وبناته ونسائه واستياء يزيد لقتله، وبكائه عليه ومشاركة أهله نساء ورجالا في ذلك، أصح من تلك التي تذكر قسوتها وجفاءها إزاءهم، ولاسيما أنه لم يكن هناك قتال شديد يثير نقمة وانافعلاا يمتد أثرها إلى النساي والأطفال. وكان ما وقع على غير إرادتهم بل وعلى مضض منهم.
ولعل من الدلائل على ذلك ما رواه الطبري وابن قتيبة معا من استمرار الصلات الحسنة، والمكاتبات بين يزيد وعلي بن الحسين، وما كان من موقف هذا إبان ثورة المدينة حيث رووا أنه لا علي ولا أقاربه اشتركوا في هذه الحركة. وأن يزيد وصى قائد جيشه وأمره بأن يدني مجلسه وأن يبلغه أنه وصل إليه كتابه، وأن هؤلاء الخبثاء شغلوه ع8نه، وأن القائد رحب به وأجلسه على السرير وبلغه رسالة يزيد. تاريخ الطبري ج4 ص379 والإمامة والسياسة ج1 ص200.
فأين هذه المعاملة الحسنة من افتراء المفترين بسبي أهل البيت وحملهم على الجمال بلا أقتاب بعد استشهاد الحسين؟! فهذا من الكذاب الواضح، ما استحلت أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم سبي هاشمية، وإنما قاتلوا الحسين خوفا منه ومن أن يزيل عنهم الملك. فلما استشهد فرغ الأمر وبعث بآله إلى المدينة. ولكن جهل الرافضة إليه المنتهي. ولا ريب أن قتل الحسين من أعظم الذنوب، وفاعله والراضي به مستحق للعذاب لكن ليس قتله بأعظم من قتل أبيه، ولا قتل زوج أخته عمر، وقتل زوج خالته عثمان.
والغريب أن هؤلاء المنافقين والمغرضين من أهل الكوفة الذين دعوا الحسين لتوليته هم الذين خذلوه وتخلوا عن نصرفته، وتسببوا بتقله ثم خرجوا يبكون عليه.



** وفي موضع آخر من الكتاب جاء في الحاشية :

هل يزيد مسؤول عن مقتل الحسين؟
وقال المؤرخ دروزه أيضا: ما سبق ندرك أنه ليس هناك ما يبرر نسبة قتل الحسين إلى يزيد، فهو لم يأمر بقتاله، فضلا عن قتله، وكل ما أمر به أن يحاط به ولا يقاتل إلا إذا قاتل،ومثل هذا القول يصح بالنسبة لعبيد الله بن زياد، فكل ما أمر به أن يحاط به ولا يقاتل إلا إذا قاتل، وأن يؤتى به إليه ليصضع يده في يده، أو يبايع يزيد صاحب البيعة الشرعية بل إن هذا ليصح قوله بالنسبة لأمراء القوات التي جرى بينها وبين الحسين وجماعته قتال، فإنهم ظلوا متزمين ما أمروا به،بل كانوا يرغبون أشد الرغبة في أن يعاقبهم الله من الابتلاء بقتاله، فضلا عن قتله، ويبذلون جهدهم في إقناعه بالنزول على حكم ابن زياد ومبايعة يزيد، فإذا كان الحسين أبي أن يستسلم ليدخل فيما د-لخ فيه المسلمون وقام بالقوة، فمقابلته وقتاله صار من الوجهة الشرعية والوجهة السياسية سائغا الأستاذ دروزة ج383/-384 قد يقول قائل: أم يكن من الواجب على يزيد وبالتالي على ابن زياد أن يقبل من الحسين قبول أحد شروطه الثلاثة العادلة التي عرضها عليه وهي أن يترك ليعود من حيث أتى، أو يذهب إلى يزيد، أو يرسل إلى الثغور. يذكر بعضهم أن هذه الشروط والمطالب من الحسين رضي الله عنه ليس لها أساس من الصحة. فقد روى الطبري رواية عن سمعان: قال: إني صحبت الحسين رضي الله عنه فخرجت معه في المدينة إلى مكة، ومن مكة غلى العراق، ولم أفارقه حتى قتل وليس من مخاطبته الناس كلمة بالمدينة ولا بمكة ولا في الطريق، ولا في العراق ولا في عسكر إلى يوم مقتله إلا وقد سمعتها. إلا والله ما أعطاهم ما يتذاكر الناس، وما يزعمون من أن يضع يده بيد يزيد بن معاوية ولا أن يسير إلى ثغر من ثغور المسلمين، ولكنه قال: دعوي فلأذهب في الأرضي العريضة حتى ننظر ما يصير أمر الناس. المسعودي ص131.
وهذا الطلب من الحسين لا يمكن قبوله لمن أوتي أقل نصيب من السياسة والتفكير خيفة أن يقوم الحسين بتحريض شيعته في الأمصار فتندلع الثورات والفتن.
ونرى لو أن عبيد الله بن زياد وصحبه حاصروا الحسين رضي الله عنه وجماعته وأحاطوهم بصنوف العناية والرعاية، وقدموا لهم ما يشتهون، وتذكروا أمر الصلح لليام ريثما تهدأ ثائرة الحسين لكان خيرا.
ولك ذلك كان ممكنا ما داموا قلة لا يزيدون على مئة، فلا يقاتلونهم، ولو قاتلوا على أن تنزع منهم أسلحتهم بمختلف الأساليب ولكن أمر الله كان قدرا مقدورا، وإنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون.
نسأل الله سبانه أن يهدي هؤلاء الذين يجددون ذكرى هذه الكارثة من عام إلى آخر وما يهلكون غلا أنفسهم في الدنيا قبل الآخرة وهم لا يشعرون، وخاصة وأن الأمويين قد زالوا. ولكن قبح الله اليهودية والشعوبية فإنهما لا تزالن تعيثان فسادا في النفوس لتحارب الإسلام والمسلمين باسم نصرة آل البيت كذبا وزورا.
وختما لهذا الموضوع الخطير نقول كما قال المؤرخ المحقق عزة دروزة 386/8 بعدما نقل بعض ما ذكرناه في هذا البحث.
ونشهد الله على أننا لم نكتب ماكتبناه عن هوى أو بغض للحسين رضي الله تعالى عنه وآل بيته وعلى أننا نكن لهم أشد الاحترام والمحبة لصلتهم الشريفة برسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ولكننا كمؤرخين لا يسعنا أن نكتب غير ذلك، إذا أردنا أن نلتزم المنطق والإنصاف والحق، لأن الروايات التي تطئمن بها النفس لا تسمح بغيره.
ولم ننفرد بهذه النتائج التي استنتجناها من الروايات. فهناك كثيرون غيرنا يشاركوننا فيها، بل وإنه ليشاركنا فيها كل منصف متجرد عن الهوى من المسلمين على اختلاف طوائفهم.
ونورد هنا قولين في ذلك أحدهما للإمام المصلح العظيم ابن تيمية، والثاني للمؤرخ المحقق الشيخ محمد الخضري رحمهما الله.
وقد أورد الإمام ابن تيمية خبر ما تلقاه الحسين من نصائح كثيرة بعدم الخروج والتحذير من العواقب ثم قال:
إنه لم يكن في الخروج مصلحة لا في دين ولا في دنيا. وكان في خروجه وقتله من الفساد ما لم يحصل لو قعد في بلده. فإن ما قصده من تحصيل الخير ودفع الشر لم يحصل منه شيء بل زاد الشر بخروجه وقتله، ونقص الخيروطلب الابتداء في الانتهاء، والاستقامة من أهل449 الاعوجاج،ونضارة الشيبة في هشيم المشيخة. ليس حوله مثله، ولا له من الأنصار من يرعى حفه، ولا من يبذل نفسه دونه، فأردنا أن نطهر الأرض من خمر يزيد450 فارقنا دم الحسين، فجاءتنا مصيبة لا يجبروها سرور الدهر451.
وما خرج إليه أحد إلا بتأويل، ولا قاتلوه إلا بما سمعوا من جده المهيمن على الرسل، المخبر بفساد الحال، المحذر عن الدخول في الفتن. وأقوال في ذلك كثيرة: منها ما روى مسلم عن زياد بن علاقة عن عرفجة بن شريح

قوله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم452: "إنه ستكون هنات وهنات، فمن أراد أن يفرق أمر هذه الأمة وهي جميع فاضربوه بالسيف كائنا من كان 453". فما خرج الناس إلا بهذا وأمثاله. ولو أن عظيمها وابن عظيمها وشريفها وابن شريفها الحسين يسعه بيته أو ضيعته أو إبله- ولو جاء الخلق يطلبونه ليقوم بالحق وفي جملتهم ابن عباس وابن عمر لم يلتفت إليهم- وحضره ما أنذر به النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم وما قال في أخيه454، ورأى أنها قد خرجت عن أخيه ومعه جيوش الأرض وكبار الخلق يطلبونه فكيف ترجع إليه بأوباش الكوفة، وكبار الصحابة ينهونه وينأون عنه؟ وما أدري في هذا إلا التسليم لقضاء الله، والحزن على ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم بقية الدهر. ولولا معرفة أشياخ الصحابة وأعيان الأمة بأنه أمر صرفه الله عن اهل البيت، وحال من الفتنة لا ينبغي لأحد أن يدخلها، ما اسلموه أبدا.
وهذا أحمد بن حنبل- على تقشفه وعظيم منزلته في الدين وورعه- قد أدخل عن يزيد بن معاوية في كتاب الزهد أنه كان يقول في خطبته إذا مرض أحدكم مرضا فأشفى ثم تماثل، فلينظر إلى أفضل عمل عنده فيلزمه، ولينظر إلى أسوأ عمل عنده فليدعه وهذا يدل على عظيم منزلته عنده حتى يدخله في جملة الزهاد من الصحابة والتابعين الذين يقتدى بقولهم ويرعوي من وعظهم. ونعم، ما أدخله إلا في جملة الصحابة455، قبل أن يخرج إلى ذكر التابعين456. فأين هذا من ذكر المؤرخين له في الخمر وأنواع الفجور، ألا تستحيون؟! وإذا سلبهم الله المروءة والحياء، ألا ترعوون أنتم وتزدجرون، وتقتدون بالأحبار والرهبان من فضلاء الأمة،وترفضون الملحدة والمجان من المنتمين إلى الملة {هَذَا بَيَانٌ لِلنَّاسِ وَهُدىً وَمَوْعِظَةٌ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ}. والحمد لله رب العالمين.
ـــــــ

يزيد بن معاوية ليس بصحابي وقد ولد عام 52هـ كما جاء في الأعلام.
وجاء فيه أيضا: في زمن يزيد فتح المغرب الأقصى على يد الأمير عقبة بن نافع وفتح مسلم بن زياد بخارى وخوارزم...وإليه ينسب نهر يزيد في دمشق. وكان نهرا صغيرا، فوسعه فنسب إليه. وقال مكحول: كان يزيد مهندسا.م.


** وفي موضع آخر من الكتاب جاء في الحاشية :

(456)- وخلاصة القول في يزيد بن معاوية اختلف الناس فيه- كما قال الإمام ابن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى: ثلاث فرق:طرفان ووسط.
فأحد الطرفين قالوا: أنه كان كافرا منافقا..
وذها القول سهل على الرافضة الذين يكفرون أبا بكر،وعمر، وعثمان. فتكفير يزيد أسهل!!
والطرف الثاني يظنون أنه كان رجلا صالحا وإمام عدل. وأنه كان من الصحابة الذين ولدوا على عهد الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم، وحمله على يديه وبرك عليه.
وهذا قول بعض الضلال...
والقول الثالث أنه كان ملكأ من ملوك المسلمين، له حسنات وسيئات، ولم يولد إلا في خلافة عثمان، ولم يكن كافرا، ولكن جرى بسببه ما جرى. وهذا قول أهل العقل والعلم والسنة والجماعة.
ثم افترقوا ثلاث فرق، فرق لعنته، وفرق أحبته، وفرقة لا تسبه ولا تحبه! وهذا المنصوص عن الإمام أحمد،وعليه المقتصدون من أصحابه وغيرهم.
وقد استدل القاتلون بالمغفرة له بحديث ثبت في صحيح مسلم عن ابن عمر أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم قال:" أول جيش يغزو القسطنطينية مغفور له " وأول جيش غزاها كان أميره يزيد. الفتاوى 481/4-483 باختصار.م.




اللهم : اهدنا لما اختلف فيه من الحق بإذنك ؛ إنك تهدي من تشاء إلى صراط مستقيم .

----------


## عبد الرحمن التونسي

بارك الله فيكم شيخنا التميمي فلا داعي للإعتذار فنحن نتعلم منكم

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

هذه نقول من كتاب الشيخ عثمان الخميس "حقبة من التاريخ" 
للفائدةهل كان يزيد أهلا للخلافةام لا؟
ذكر ابن كثير(البداية و النهاية8/236)قصة عبد الله بن مطيع وأصحابه وانهم مشواالى محمد بن الحنفية وهو ابن علي بن ابي طالب أخو الحسن والحسين من أبيهما فأرادوه على خلع يزيد فأبى عليهم,قال ابن مطيع:ان يزيد بن معاوية يشرب الخمر ويترك الصلاة.فقال محمد:ما رايت منه ما تذكرون وقد حضرته وأقمت عنده فرأيته مواظبا على الصلاة متحريا للخير يسأل عن الفقه ملازما للسنة,قالوا: ان ذلك كان منه تصنعا لك,قال محمد بن الحنفية:ماالذي خافه مني او رجاه؟ أفأطلعكم على ماتذكرون؟قالوا:  نه عندنا لحق وان لم نكن رأيناه!قال محمد بن الحنفية:ابى الله ذلك على أهل الشهادةثم قرأ عليهم قول الحق تبارك وتعالى:"ولا يملك الذين يدعون من دونه الشفاعة الا من شهد بالحق وهم يعلمون" الزخرف86
فالفسق الذي نسب الى يزيد في شخصه كشرب الخمراو ملاعبة قردة,او فحش او ما شابه ذلك لم يثبت بسند صحيح,فهذا لا نصدقه والاصل العدالة,ونقول:عل  مه عند ربي سبحانه و تعالى.
ولكن ظاهر رواية محمد بن الحنفية انه لم يكن فيه شيئ من ذلك فالعلم عند الله تبارك و تعالى في حال يزيد وهذا لا يهمنا فهو بينه و بين ربه تبارك وتعالى ولو فرضنا ان الامر كان كذلك فان كون الامام فاسقالا يعني انه يجب الخروج عليه بهذه الصورة التي حدثت كما سيأتي .صفحة138و139
موقف يزيد من قتل الحسين:
لم يكن ليزيد يد في قتل الحسين وليس هذا دفاعا عن يزيد ولكنه دفاع عن الحق,أرسل يزيد عبيد الله بن زياد ليحول بين الحسين و الوصول الى الكوفة ولم يامره بقتله بل الحسين نفسه كان حسن الظن بيزيد حتى قال:دعوني اذهب اليه فأضع يدي في يده.
قال شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية-رحمه الله-:ان يزيد بن معاوية لم يامر بقتل الحسين باتفاق اهل النقل ولكن كتب الى ابن زياد ان يمنعه عن ولاية العراق ولما بلغ يزيد قتل الحسين أظهر التوجع على ذلك وظهر البكاء في داره,ولم يسب لهم حريما بل أكرم اها بيته و اجازهم حتى ردهم الى بلادهم,اما الروايات التي في كتب المبتدعة انه اهين نساء ال بيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وانهن اخذن الى الشام مسبيات واهن هناك هذا كله كلام باطل بل كان بنو امية يعظمون بني هاشم وذلك لما تزوج الحجاج بن يوسف فاطمة بنت عبد الله بن جعفر لم يقبل عبد الملك بن مروان هذا الامر وامر الحجاج ان يعتزلها ويطلقها, فهم كانوا يعظمون بني هاشم بل لم تسب هاشمية قط. فالهاشميات كن عزيزات مكرمات في ذلك الزمن فالكلام الذي يقال عن يزيد انه سبى نساء اهل بيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم باطل مكذوب, وما ذكر ان راس الحسين ارسل الى يزيد فهذا ايضالم يثبت بل ان راس الحسين بقي عند عبيد الله بالكوفة ودفن الحسين ولا يعلم قبره ولكن المشهور انه دفن في كربلاء حيث قتل رضي الله تبارك وتعالى عنه.الصفحة152و153
ما موقف أهل السنة و الجماعة من يزيد بن معاوية؟
لعل من اهم الامور التي وقعت زمن يزيد وقعة الحرة وقتال عبد الله بن الزبير وقتل الحسين بن علي ,وبسببها هناك من يجوز لعن يزيد بن معاوية وهناك من يمنع والذي يجوز لعن يزيد بن معاوية يحتاج ان يثبت ثلاثة امور:
الامر الاول:ان يثبت ان يزيد كان فاسقا
الامر الثاني:ان يثبت انه لم يتب من ذلك الفسق فان الكافر اذا تاب تاب الله عليه فكيف الفاسق؟
الامر الثالث:ان يثبت جواز لعن المعين
ولا يجوز لعن الميت المعين الذي لم يلعنه الله ولارسوله لانه قد ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم انه لما سب ابو جهل قال:لاتسبوا الاموات فانهم قد افضوا الى ما قدموا(البخاري كتاب الجنائز رقم1393)ودين الله لم يقم على السب وانما قام على مكارم الاخلاق فالسب ليس من دين الله تبارك وتعالى في شيئ بل قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :سباب المسلم فسوق وقتاله كفر(البخاري كتاب الايمان 48و مسلم116)فسباب المسلم فسوق ولم يقل احد ان يزيد خارج من ملة الاسلام بل اكثر ما قيل فيه انه فاسق,وهذا كما قلنا مبني على ثبوت ما ذكروه عنه من فسق وعلمه عند الله تبارك وتعالى بل انه قد ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم انه قال:اول جيش يغزون مدينة قيصر مغفور لهم(البخاري الجهاد2924)وكان هذا الجيش بقيادة يزيد بن معاوية ويذكر انه كان معه من سادات الصحابة ابن عمر و ابن الزبير وابن عباس وابو ايوب وذلك سنة49هجريةقال ابن كثير رحمه الله:قد اخطأ يزيد خطأ فاحشا في قوله لاميره مسلم بن عقبة في وقعة الحرة ان يبيح المدينة ثلاثة ايام مع ما انضم الى ذلك من قتل خلق من الصحابة و ابنائهم .(البداية و النهاية8/225)
فخلاصة القول:ان امره الى الله تبارك وتعالى وهو كما قال الذهبي:لا نسبه ولا نحبه(سير اعلام النبلاء4/36) الصفحة153-154

----------


## أبو وئام

السلام عليكم
بارك الله في الإخوة أم هانئ وسارة وابو وائل الجزائري
وأزيد على ماذكرته في مداخلتي رقم 25 أعلاه ـ أننا لا يجب أن نتناسى أن ما وصلنا من أخبار عن الأمويين جله باطل لكون نقلته روافض أو إخباريين كسيف بن عمر وابو مخنف وغيرهم والطعن في خلفاء معينين يعني بالتبع طعنا في علماء وقرن مشهود له بالخيرية بايعهم منهم صحابة وتابعون فهل تظنونهم من الدنية بحيث يرضون خلافة فساق ـــ أين العقول ؟ ـــ 
أعود فأكرر لتتأمل قصة ـــــ أكلت يوم أكل الثور الأبيض ـــــ

----------


## يزيد الموسوي

بارك الله فيكم جميعا
وشكر خاص لأم هاني على النقل المسهب
ولتعلموا أن محدثكم كان قبل سنوات يتوقف في معاوية، لايترضى عليه
وهذا بسبب التربية والبيئة الشيعية التي أرضعتنا بغض الصحابة مع الحليب
لكني وقفت عند هذا الحديث فسألت نفسي: ألم يكن أئمتنا يقولون:
إذا رأيتموني أخالف الحديث فاشهدوا أني مجنون، أو أن عقلي قد ذهب
فكيف يقول أحمد هذا؟ وكان اجتهادي أنه لم يبلغه، وليس الفارق الزمني بينهما كبيرا
وبعضكم يحمل الكلام أكثر مما يحتمل، ودوري لكم في النصح الآن:
قل كلمتك وامش

----------


## الاوزاعي

> أختم فأقول:
> قال الله تعالى: إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَغْفِرُ أَنْ يُشْرَكَ بِهِ وَيَغْفِرُ  مَا دُونَ ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ
> فالاعتراض على الجزم، ليس إلا.
> والحمد لله رب العالمين



جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك، فقد ختمت كلامك بالقول الفصل حسب رأيي ووجهة نظري القاصرة، فأقول:
الحق وحسب وجهة نظري القاصرة، فإن كلا القولين يحتاج لنظر دقيق وتمحيص...!
ولنبدأ بالثاني وهو تعليق ابن التين:




> وتعقبه ابن التين وابن المنير بما حاصله‏:‏ أنه لا يلزم من دخوله في ذلك  العموم أن لا يخرج بدليل خاص إذ لا يختلف أهل العلم أن قوله صلى الله عليه  وسلم مغفور لهم مشروط بأن يكونوا من أهل المغفرة حتى لو ارتد واحد ممن  غزاها بعد ذلك لم يدخل في ذلك العموم اتفاقا فدل على أن المراد مغفور لمن  وجد شرط المغفرة فيه منهم



ويجاب على ما تقدم بأن يُقال:
أولا: أين نجد الدليل الخاص الذي افترضه ابن التين وابن المنير لنقول بأنه لا يلزم دخوله في ذلكم العموم،، الا إن كان يعتمد على - الردة- كدليل لنقض لازم الحديث وهو المغفرة لعموم الجيش بأفراده، ويُرد على ذلك بـ :
ثانياً: قول النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- مغفور لهم، فيه دلالة واضحة على أن الجيش بأفراده مستوف لشروط المغفرة كـ - الاسلام- هذا من جهة، ومن جهة أخرى فإن الردة ممتنعة عن افراد ذلك الجيش بدلالة قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام - مغفور له- فمن يُغفر له فهو من أهل الاسلام ولا بُد!!-(( وفي هذا رد على من يُكفر يزيد))-، فإن لم يصح القطع بناء على هذا الحديث لفرد من أفراد ذلك الجيش بالجنة لما سيأتي تباعا، الا انه لا يصح إخراج فرد من أفراد ذلكم الجيش من عموم لفظ - مغفور له- فكما أن الاول فيه تحكم!، فكذلكم الأمر في الثاني ففيه تحكم لا دليل عليه.....!
.........
وأما مسألة القطع لفرد من أفراد الجيش بالجنة فلا يصح، وذلكم لكونه يحتمل هذا المعنى وغيره!
فقد يُجاب عليه بأن يُقال مثلا: بأن من سيغزو مع ذلكم الجيش مغفور له، بمعنى : أن ما تقدم من ذنوبه عن تلكم الغزوة مغفور لا ما تلاها من ذنوب!
لذا فإن لا يصح الجزم والأمر مُحتمل، الا ان الردة بعيدة ولا يصح الاعتراض بمثلها، وهي شبيهة وبكل صراحة باعتراضات الروافض علينا فيما يتعلق بالصحابة رضي الله عنهم أجمعين.
والله أعلم.

----------


## يزيد الموسوي

> فقد يُجاب عليه بأن يُقال مثلا: بأن من سيغزو مع ذلكم الجيش مغفور له، بمعنى : أن ما تقدم من ذنوبه عن تلكم الغزوة مغفور لا ما تلاها من ذنوب!
> لذا فإن لا يصح الجزم والأمر مُحتمل، الا ان الردة بعيدة ولا يصح الاعتراض بمثلها، وهي شبيهة وبكل صراحة باعتراضات الروافض علينا فيما يتعلق بالصحابة رضي الله عنهم أجمعين.
> والله أعلم.


أما قولك هذا فعجب بعد أن أنكرت على ابن التين
وهكذا ستسقط النصوص حتى قوله تعالى
 {وَمَا لَكُمْ أَلَّا تُنفِقُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَلِلَّهِ مِيرَاثُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ لَا يَسْتَوِي مِنكُم مَّنْ أَنفَقَ مِن قَبْلِ الْفَتْحِ وَقَاتَلَ أُوْلَئِكَ أَعْظَمُ دَرَجَةً مِّنَ الَّذِينَ أَنفَقُوا مِن بَعْدُ وَقَاتَلُوا وَكُلّاً وَعَدَ اللَّهُ الْحُسْنَى وَاللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرٌ }الحديد10 
وهي دليل واضح وصريحة على أن جميع الصحابة في الجنة
سيسقط بفلسفة كهذي
لايوجد دليل على التخصيص
هل تريدون نصا يقول: يزيد في الجنة
فهاتوا لي نصا يقول معاوية في الجنة
وربما شكك بعضكم في دخول معاوية الجنة أيضا
فالآية كالحديث عام غير مخصوص
ومن استثنى فعليه الدليل
إن تطريق الاحتمالات على أي دليل ممكن
ولكن هل هذا الاحتمال صحيح ووارد؟

----------


## ياسين علوين المالكي

الحمد لله تعالى...
يقول الله تعالى:" إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ كَانَتْ لَهُمْ جَنَّاتُ الْفِرْدَوْسِ نُزُلًا (107)" الكهف.
فهذ الآية عامة في كل المؤمنين الصالحين، فهل كل مؤمن عمل الصالحات سيدخل الجنة و نحكم له بها...مثلا نأتي إلى أشد الناس تقوى و عمل الخير و غير ذلك فهل نستطيع بهذا النص العام أن نحكم لهذا التقي بأنه من أهل الجنة؟؟؟
أما عن حال و جرائم يزيد المجرم فقد اضطررت لأن أجمع فيه جزءا لما رأيته من كلام لبعض الفضلاء في مشاركاتهم في الموضوع..
يتبع..

----------


## يزيد الموسوي

> الحمد لله تعالى...
> يقول الله تعالى:" إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ كَانَتْ لَهُمْ جَنَّاتُ الْفِرْدَوْسِ نُزُلًا (107)" الكهف.
> فهذ الآية عامة في كل المؤمنين الصالحين، فهل كل مؤمن عمل الصالحات سيدخل الجنة و نحكم له بها...مثلا نأتي إلى أشد الناس تقوى و عمل الخير و غير ذلك فهل نستطيع بهذا النص العام أن نحكم لهذا التقي بأنه من أهل الجنة؟؟؟
> أما عن حال و جرائم يزيد المجرم فقد اضطررت لأن أجمع فيه جزءا لما رأيته من كلام لبعض الفضلاء في مشاركاتهم في الموضوع..
> يتبع..


أرجو أن تأتي بجميع أدلتك
وبيني وبينك من يقرأ
أهذه الآية كآية كقوله تعالى
 {وَمَا لَكُمْ أَلَّا تُنفِقُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَلِلَّهِ مِيرَاثُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ لَا يَسْتَوِي مِنكُم مَّنْ أَنفَقَ مِن قَبْلِ الْفَتْحِ وَقَاتَلَ أُوْلَئِكَ أَعْظَمُ دَرَجَةً مِّنَ الَّذِينَ أَنفَقُوا مِن بَعْدُ وَقَاتَلُوا وَكُلّاً وَعَدَ اللَّهُ الْحُسْنَى وَاللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرٌ }الحديد10
طبعا الآن فهمت غرضك
فأنت ترى أنه ليس في هذه الآية دليل على دخول معاوية الجنة؟ أليس كذلك؟
فإذا كنت سيء الظن بمعاوية المقطوع له بالجنة اتفاقا إلا عند الشيعة والزيدية والأشاعرة
فمناقشتك في ابنه حمق مني وسفه
وقد كنت مثلك يوما ما فهداني الله لحق والحمدلله
وأما وقوعك في يزيد فلو دخل الجنة فسيأخذ من حسناتك؛ حتى يتركك أقرع أصلع
فليتك تعمل بالأحوط، ولا تدعي اليقين

----------


## عبد الرحمن التونسي

> أما قولك هذا فعجب بعد أن أنكرت على ابن التين
> وهكذا ستسقط النصوص حتى قوله تعالى
> {وَمَا لَكُمْ أَلَّا تُنفِقُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَلِلَّهِ مِيرَاثُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ لَا يَسْتَوِي مِنكُم مَّنْ أَنفَقَ مِن قَبْلِ الْفَتْحِ وَقَاتَلَ أُوْلَئِكَ أَعْظَمُ دَرَجَةً مِّنَ الَّذِينَ أَنفَقُوا مِن بَعْدُ وَقَاتَلُوا وَكُلّاً وَعَدَ اللَّهُ الْحُسْنَى وَاللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرٌ }الحديد10 
> وهي دليل واضح وصريحة على أن جميع الصحابة في الجنة
> سيسقط بفلسفة كهذي
> لايوجد دليل على التخصيص
> هل تريدون نصا يقول: يزيد في الجنة
> فهاتوا لي نصا يقول معاوية في الجنة
> وربما شكك بعضكم في دخول معاوية الجنة أيضا
> ...


 
يزيد لييس صحابيا حتى تقول فيه هذا الكلام فتنبه!

----------


## يزيد الموسوي

> يزيد لييس صحابيا حتى تقول فيه هذا الكلام فتنبه!


أدري يا أخي
وإنما كلامي في هذا الموضع عن أبيه
معاوية رضي الله عنه

----------


## عمر بن سليمان

> إن يزيد مبشر بالجنة مقطوع له بها


 انا لست شيعيا ومعاذ الله هذا 
والله يشهد على مافي قلبي من بغض ليزيد وفعله 
لكن وبعيد جدا جدا جدا عن هذا .. ودعك مني ومما احب واكره 
ارجوك فقط انظر بكلامك 
مقطوع له بالجنه ؟!!!!
اخي انت في حيز خطير لا يكون الا لله او من أمده الله بخبر من السماء صلى الله عليه وسلم 
حبا في الله انظر في قولك لـ"نفسك" وليس لأحد آخر .. أرجوك

----------


## أبو وئام

> أما عن حال و جرائم يزيد المجرم فقد اضطررت لأن أجمع فيه جزءا لما رأيته من كلام لبعض الفضلاء في مشاركاتهم في الموضوع..
> يتبع..


لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
أشهد الله أني أحب يزيد بن معاوية نكاية بمن يطعن فيه من الروافض الفسقة وأذنابهم من جهال المتصوفة كالغماري وصاحب نظرات في الفقه والتاريخ المتأثرين بمادسه الزنادقة في كتب التاريخ، وأعيد أكرر ولن أمل من هم معاصروه الذين حكمهم أليسوا من القرون المشهود لها بالخيرية، ـــ فليأتوا بنص صريح من معاصريه ــ
أليسوا من الصحابة و التابعين أهؤلاء يرضون الدنية ويقبلوا حكمه إن لم يكن أهلا
أليس منهم العلماء الربانيين الذين بواسطتهم وصلنا هذا الدين 
والله إنه ليحز في نفسي أن البعض يتجرأ الحديث عن اجيال فريدة كأنه أضرابه كلا أين نحن من أولئك القوم، ويرضى بحكم ملك أو زعيم لا يصل إلى نعل يزيد 
والله إني لأعجب من أن يتهم شخص يزيد بالإجرام في ملتقى جدي كالألوكة و أرجو من المشرفين أن يوقفوا كلا من تجاوز حد النقاش البناء إلى الطعن الصريح

----------


## الاوزاعي

> غفر الله لك
> من يقرأ هذا يظنني وجهت لك كلاما سيئا
> وإنما انتقدت القول ولايهمني القائل
> فالمنهج الذي نهيت عنه عدت فوقعت فيه
> وإن كنت وجدت في نفسك فإني أعتذر


اللهم آمين..، غفر الله لي ولك ولجميع إخواننا من كُتاب هذا الصرح العلمي السُني السَّني..!
أعود على ما قدمته في ردك عليّ، إذ قُلت:




> أما قولك هذا فعجب بعد أن أنكرت على ابن التين
> وهكذا ستسقط النصوص حتى قوله تعالى
>  {وَمَا لَكُمْ أَلَّا تُنفِقُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَلِلَّهِ مِيرَاثُ  السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ لَا يَسْتَوِي مِنكُم مَّنْ أَنفَقَ مِن قَبْلِ  الْفَتْحِ وَقَاتَلَ أُوْلَئِكَ أَعْظَمُ دَرَجَةً مِّنَ الَّذِينَ  أَنفَقُوا مِن بَعْدُ وَقَاتَلُوا وَكُلّاً وَعَدَ اللَّهُ الْحُسْنَى  وَاللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرٌ }الحديد10 
> وهي دليل واضح وصريحة على أن جميع الصحابة في الجنة
> سيسقط بفلسفة كهذي
> لايوجد دليل على التخصيص
> هل تريدون نصا يقول: يزيد في الجنة
> فهاتوا لي نصا يقول معاوية في الجنة
> وربما شكك بعضكم في دخول معاوية الجنة أيضا
> ...



 أولا و ردا على قولك:((أما قولك هذا فعجب بعد أن أنكرت على ابن التين)) أقول:
لا عجب،  فإن إنكاري لقوله أو لغيره، لا يعني بالضرورة أنني أخالفه من كل وجه، فقد أختلف معه في جزئية ما واتفق معه في جزئيات أخرى، وأيضأ فإن أنكاري لقوله لا يعني موافقتي لقولك من كل وجه حتى تتعجب، فلكل منا رأي يحتمل الصواب تماما كما يحتمل الخطأ...، وأما عن شخصي فقد أترك رأيي إذا ما ظهر لي خلافه ولستُ أرى في ذلك غضاضة، فأثبت لي قولك، وانقض قولي بالحجة والدليل لا أن تتهمني بالاتيان بالفلسفة والفلسفة الفارغة!.


ثانيا، قولك:((وهكذا ستسقط النصوص))!، فأقول:
ليس بلازم ، ولستُ في معرض بيان ذلك!

ثالثاً، قولك: ((إن تطريق الاحتمالات على أي دليل ممكن
 ولكن هل هذا الاحتمال صحيح ووارد))، فأقول:
إذن يتوجب عليك أولا:
اثبات الاحتمال الذي تُرجحه .
ثانيا: يتوجب عليك نقض الاحتمالات الأخرى وبيان فسادها.....!
هذا بالنظر لجهتك، أما إن نظرنا لجهتي وللاحتمال الذي أقول به، فقد أعرض مثالا يؤيد ما ذهبت إليه، فأقول مثلا: ما قولك بهذه الرواية  " ذاكر الله في رمضان مغفور له "، وليس يهم هاهنا إذا ما صحت الرواية أم لا، ولكن يهمنا ما كُنت لتفهمه إن صحت، فما يهمني هاهنا هو الشاهد لا أكثر، وقد نجد مثل ذلك في أحاديث أخرى ولكن لا يحضرني شيء من ذلك!، ولستُ أستطيع البحث لبعدي عن مصادري وكُتبي،والمهم هاهنا أخي الفاضل، هل يُفهم من مثل هذه الرواية بأن ذلكم الذاكر مغفور له ما تقدم من ذنبه وما تأخر؟؟
أنا متأكد وعلى ثقة تامة بأن جوابك ليكون: ما تقدم دون ما تأخر من ذنبه....!
إذن: فلا يُفهم من كلمة (( مغفور له)) مجردة على أنها غفران لما تقدم وما تأخر من ذُنوب!!
قد أستطيع الوقوف الى هذا الحد انتظارا لردك، ولكن أحب أن أبين وجهة نظري بشكل أوضح حتى لا يزيد تعجبك!يا يزيد، فأقول: 
إن كنا نستطيع الجزم بأن يزيد ممن تحققت في شأنهم هذه المغفرة الواردة في الحديث السابق، الا اننا لا نستطيع أن نجزم فيما إذا كانت هذه المغفرة مغفرة لما تقدم من ذنبه وما تأخر!!، فكيف لي أن أقطع له بالجنة.!؟
هذا والكلام المتقدم من طرف يتفق معك نوعا ما، وتجد احتمالات قوية تحول دون القطع له بالجنة، فما بالك مع بقية وجهات النظر والآراء المحتملة، ومنها ما سبق في الموضوع، ومنها ما قد يدلي به بعض إخواننا تباعا...!
ثم ما قولك إن جئناك باحتمال آخر ليقول: بأن هذا الحديث من باب الترغيب!!، وبغض النظر عن صحة الاحتمال من عدمه، الا انه وارد!، فكيف آتي بعد كل ما تقدم وبجرأة عجيبة فأقول:
مقطوع له بالجنة، وليس بين أيدينا نص في ذلك؟؟
الا إن كُنت ومن بعد كل ما تقدم تعتقد بأن هذا الحديث نص في المسألة!!
فساعتها : يلزمنا أن نناقشك في باب آخر قبل الدخول في هذا المعترك، وهو فيما إذا كان يزيد
مقطوع له بالجنة أم لا.....!
هذا والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم.
ومن رأى فيما قدمته من خطئ فليقومني ولكن ليرفق بأخيه فما أنا الا طالب حق وعلم.

----------


## أسـامة

بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل الأوزاعي.
ليس في كلامك شىء، بل من تتبع شروح البخاري لوجد مثل الذي قلتَ الشىء الكثير، وخاصة في الموقف من يزيد.
ولم أجد سببا داعيا لسطر المزيد في هذا الموضوع، لأن موقف أهل السنة والجماعة من يزيد واضح وضوح الشمس في نهارها، وبه قال الإمام أحمد، وشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية، والإمام الذهبي.
وخالف في ذلك كثير ممن ينتسبون إلى غير أهل السنة.

ويحزنني أن أجد كلاً من الأخ الفاضل (ياسين علوين المالكي) والأخ الفاضل (أبو وئام) قد خالفا ما عليه أهل السنة لشىء لن يزيدهما قربة إلى الله، ولا بهذا أمروا.
فأرجو منكما، بارك الله فيكما أن تتوقفوا عن هذا. فلن يأول بكما الأمر إلا للجدال، وقد يفضي بكما إلى الخصومة فيما لا تجب فيه الخصومة، فتحرموا الخير.

بارك الله في أخينا خالد التميمي على هذه الإضافات القيمة، ولا اعتذار بين الأحبة، وما على المحسنين من سبيل.

ناقشني على الخاص أحد الإخوة الأفاضل حول ما تقدم من مسائل، وعلى رأسها، هل يصح إنزال الحديث على يزيد؟ وهل يثبت؟
وهذه مسألة قديمة جدًا، حاول كثير من الأئمة إنزالها، واخُتلف فيها أيما إختلاف، لمسائل.. منها أن اسم المدينة لم يُذكر تحديدًا في الحديث، وجاء على رأس الأقوال أنها مدينة حمص أو مدينة القسطننطينية. وهذا لا يقطع أن الحديث منزل على القسطنطينية وحسب.
مسألة التأريخ والوقائع، من الصعب تتبعها التتبع اليقيني ومن ثم الانزال.
وقد رجح أئمة كبار الانزال على يزيد، واعترض عليهم غيرهم.
وأشياء أخرى لا يسع الوقت والجهد لمناقشتها... بل غيرها أولى.

وبعد ما تقدم.. من أراد أن يحب يزيد فليحبه، ومن أراد أن يلعنه فليلعنه.
ومن أراد أن يكون مع الجماعة فلا يحبه ولا يسبه.
والله من وراء القصد.

----------


## عصام البشير

بارك الله فيكم
أخي أبا وئام، أرجو إفادتي بما يلي:
- من قال من السلف الصالح أو من العلماء المعتبرين (أشهد الله بأنني أحب يزيد بن معاوية)؟ ألسنا سلفيين من أهل الاتباع؟ ألسنا من الذين لا يقولون بقول ليس لنا فيه إمام؟
- الصحابة المعاصرون ليزيد نوعان:
نوع لم يقبل بيعة يزيد أصلا، وعلى رأسهم عبد الله بن الزبير والحسين بن علي رضي الله عنهم. ومعهما من معهما من التابعين. أم أنهما ليسا من الصحابة ولا من الأئمة المتبوعين؟
ونوع قبلها درءا للفتنة، وجمعا لكلمة المسلمين، كعبدالله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما.
وهنا أمور لا بد من بيانها:
* السلف في زمن يزيد - كما تقدم - مختلفون في بيعته، فإذن لا ينبغي أن يقال إن معاصريه قبلوا حكمه هكذا بإطلاق. هذا من خيانة التاريخ. ولو قبلوا حكمه لما وقعت مأساة الحرة ولا وقعة كربلاء، وقد قتل فيهما جماعة من السلف الصالح.
* لو فرضنا تنزلا أنهم قبلوا حكمه جميعهم، فإن غاية ما في الأمر أنهم رأوا حكمه حكما شرعيا. ونحن لا ننازع في هذا، ولا أعرف من علمائنا الثقات من ينازع فيه بإطلاق، إذ تقرر عند أهل العلم أن إمامة المتغلب الفاجر شرعية، ما دام مقيما لأحكام الشريعة. لكن هذا لا يدل أبدا على أنهم يحبونه ولا على أنه كان أهلا للخلافة. وهذا التلازم بين الأمرين من أعجب ما يدعى.
وقبولهم حكمه ليس من إعطاء الدنية في شيء، ولكنهم وزنوا المصالح والمفاسد، فرأوا مفاسد الخروج عظيمة، فاختاروا الصبر على المفسدة الصغيرة درءا للمفسدة العظيمة.

وأحب أن أنبه أخيرا على أن الكلام في يزيد والحجاج ليس من مبتدعات الرافضة، فإن علماء الجرح والتعديل، وأئمة أهل السنة قد فرغوا من بيان حال الرجلين منذ قرون، وهم من أبعد ما يكون عن التأثر بمناهج الرافضة الردية.
الرافضة يطعنون في أبي بكر وعمر وعثمان ومعاوية وعمرو رضي الله عنهم، وهد صرح شانئهم.
أما يزيد فلا هو من الصحابة ولا من التابعين لهم بإحسان. وإنما هو حاكم من حكام المسلمين، وقعت في زمانه على أئمة المسلمين مصائب وكوارث. القول الفصل فيه ما قال أئمتنا من أهل السنة والجماعة (لا من الرافضة): لا نحبه (لأنه ليس أهلا لذلك) ولا نسبه (لأن ديننا ليس دين سب وشتم، ولأن لعن المعين لا يجوز - على الصحيح).

وأنصح الإخوة بالرجوع إلى كلام أئمتنا المعتبرين، فالمسألة ليست من النوازل العصرية حتى يرجع فيها إلى كلام المعاصرين. وأنصحهم أيضا بأن يجمعوا كلام الأئمة ليصلوا إلى حكم شامل، ولا يكتفوا بكتاب واحد في الباب.

----------


## أبو وئام

> بارك الله فيكم
> أخي أبا وئام، أرجو إفادتي بما يلي:
> - من قال من السلف الصالح أو من العلماء المعتبرين (أشهد الله بأنني أحب يزيد بن معاوية)؟ ألسنا سلفيين من أهل الاتباع؟ ألسنا من الذين لا يقولون بقول ليس لنا فيه إمام؟
> - الصحابة المعاصرون ليزيد نوعان:
> نوع لم يقبل بيعة يزيد أصلا، وعلى رأسهم عبد الله بن الزبير والحسين بن علي رضي الله عنهم. ومعهما من معهما من التابعين. أم أنهما ليسا من الصحابة ولا من الأئمة المتبوعين؟
> ونوع قبلها درءا للفتنة، وجمعا لكلمة المسلمين، كعبدالله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما.
> وهنا أمور لا بد من بيانها:
> * السلف في زمن يزيد - كما تقدم - مختلفون في بيعته، فإذن لا ينبغي أن يقال إن معاصريه قبلوا حكمه هكذا بإطلاق. هذا من خيانة التاريخ. ولو قبلوا حكمه لما وقعت مأساة الحرة ولا وقعة كربلاء، وقد قتل فيهما جماعة من السلف الصالح.
> * لو فرضنا تنزلا أنهم قبلوا حكمه جميعهم، فإن غاية ما في الأمر أنهم رأوا حكمه حكما شرعيا. ونحن لا ننازع في هذا، ولا أعرف من علمائنا الثقات من ينازع فيه بإطلاق، إذ تقرر عند أهل العلم أن إمامة المتغلب الفاجر شرعية، ما دام مقيما لأحكام الشريعة. لكن هذا لا يدل أبدا على أنهم يحبونه ولا على أنه كان أهلا للخلافة. وهذا التلازم بين الأمرين من أعجب ما يدعى.
> ...


السلام عليكم
الأخ عصام البشير المراكشي والأخ أسامة بارك الله فيكما
أولا :أنا قيدت ما قلت بقولي نكاية في ــــ ــــ ــــ وأقول للأخ عصام أنت من بلدي وتعلم ما يعلمه صاحب نظرات في الفقه والتاريخ لمريديه من التقول الحديث عن أغيلمة والقول الشنيع في الدولة الأموية 
ثانيا : أنا أردت ــــ وأنت المهندس اللبيب ـــ أن لا ينسى أبناء قرن من القرون المتأخرة قيمة القرون المشهود لها بالخيرية فالبعض يتحدث عن الأوائل كأنهم قرناءه
ثالثا : المرجو الإنتباه إلى مرمى الأخ يزيد الموسوي الذي طرح الموضوع فهو قال أن تربيته الشيعية أرضعته البغض التام والحقد على شخصيات مهمة من سلف الأمة وهو بحمد الله خرج من ذلك المستنقع
رابعا : نحن مع فهم السلف الصالح في مسائل العقيدة والولاء والبراء لكن ما يتعلق بالتوقف تورعا وحيطة ـــ وبعدا عن فضول القول ــ في موالاة أشخاص معينين لم يأت دليل على كفرهم وفسقهم فلست ملزما بذلك
والله أعلم

----------


## أسـامة

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك يا أبا وئام.
أدري مقصدك الطيب، والأخ الفاضل يزيد من الإخوة الفضلاء الذين يرجون الحق، أحسبه كذلك ولا أزكيه على الله.
فالحذر الحذر من الاندفاع من النقيض للنقيض.. وما المرجو إلا تصحيح الخطأ إن وُجد.. لتكون عقيدتنا موافقة لما كان عليه السلف الصالح ومن اتبعهم بإحسان.

----------


## عصام البشير

أخي أبا وئام بارك الله فيك. ويعجبني مناقشة أمثالك.
وكلامك سليم إجمالا، ونحن نبغض أهل البدع الذين يصبون طعنهم على سلفنا وأئمتنا، ونعرف لهؤلاء السلف قدرهم.
ونبغض من طعن في معاوية رضي الله عنه، ونعتقد أن ذلك باب من أبواب التشيع والرفض.
بل لا نستسيغ الطعن المطلق في الدولة الأموية، فإن من حكامها صحابيا جليلا (هو معاوية رضي الله عنه)، وتابعيا صالحا (هو عمر بن عبد العزيز). كما أنها دولة نشرت الإسلام في ربوع العالم، وطبقت شرع الله إجمالا، على ما وقع من أخطاء وتجاوزات.
وموقفنا من الحجاج ويزيد هو موقف سلفنا الصالح، وأئمة الجرح والتعديل: لا إفراط ولا تفريط.
وهذه المسائل العقدية لا ينبغي أن تستجرنا فيها مخالفة أهل البدع إلى إحداث أقوال لم يقل بها سلفنا. وقديما أوقع الأشاعرةَ في كثير من المخالفات العقدية، حرصُهم على مخالفة المعتزلة.
فلا ينبغي أن يجرنا حرصنا على مخالفة أهل الرفض إلى الجنوح إلى ما يشبه النصب، إن لم يكن نصبا حقا.
عقيدتنا واضحة لا لبس فيها، ولا تحتمل المواقف الانفعالية، أو ردود الأفعال المتحمسة.
والخير كله في اتباع كلام أئمتنا، فإنهم لا يجتمعون على ضلال.

إذا علم هذا، فإن من رأيي أن المجاهرة بحب يزيد والحجاج - على ما فيه من مخالفة طريقة السلف - لا يؤدي إلى النكاية في الروافض، بل إلى نتيجة عكسية تماما.
ألا ترى أن الرافضة في هذا العصر يدندنون على كونهم أهل معارضة حكام الجور، وأنهم - مذ كانوا - يقفون أمام الحكام الفاسدين، وأن أهل السنة يوالون هؤلاء الحكام.. إلى آخر ترهاتهم. وهم بذلك يكسبون إلى صفوفهم كثيرا من الشباب المتحمسين.
فإذا اتخذنا موقف المنافح عن يزيد والحجاج وأضرابهما، لم نزد على أن نؤكد ما يقولونه، في المحافل ووسائل الإعلام، وأمام الشباب الجاهلين بحقائق الأمور.
فالإعمال الصحيح لسد الذرائع يقتضي منا أن نظهر عدم محبتنا ليزيد، وعدم رضانا بأفعاله، وأن نظهر ألمنا لما وقع على الحسين رضي الله عنه، الخ. دون أن نخالف في ذلك أصول عقيدتنا السنية.

ولو كان في عقيدتنا أوكلام سلفنا ما يجعلنا ندافع عن هذين الحاكمين، لم نلتفت إلى هذه 
الذريعة، ولم نرفع بها رأسا.

والله أعلم

----------


## شذى الكتب

*{تِلْكَ أُمَّةٌ قَدْ خَلَتْ لَهَا مَا كَسَبَتْ وَلَكُم مَّا كَسَبْتُمْ وَلاَ تُسْأَلُونَ عَمَّا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ }البقرة134
*

----------


## اسماعيل حمدتو

أنا أحب يزيد لأنه مسلم أولا ً , وثانياً لأنه جاهد فى  سبيل الله تعالى  , وثالثاً أدعو الله أن يزيد فى  حسناته 
وأن يتجاوز عن سيئاته , ولم يثبت لنا أن أحداً من أهل العلم كفره . وأما ما نقل عنه من أكاذيب فيحتاج إلى 
إثبات  (( يا أيها الذين آمنوا إن جاءكم فاسق بنبأ فتبينوا أن تصيبوا قوماً بجهالة فتصبحوا على ما فعلتم نادمين )

----------


## عمر بن سليمان

> أنا أحب يزيد لأنه مسلم أولا ً , وثانياً لأنه جاهد فى سبيل الله تعالى , وثالثاً أدعو الله أن يزيد فى حسناته 
> وأن يتجاوز عن سيئاته , ولم يثبت لنا أن أحداً من أهل العلم كفره . وأما ما نقل عنه من أكاذيب فيحتاج إلى 
> إثبات (( يا أيها الذين آمنوا إن جاءكم فاسق بنبأ فتبينوا أن تصيبوا قوماً بجهالة فتصبحوا على ما فعلتم نادمين )


واستباحة المدينة المنورة ثلاثة أيام تحتاج لإثبات ؟ أم تراك لا تعي معنى الاستباحه لأرض فوقها من شدوا من أزر الحبيب صلي الله عليه وسلم وفيها قبر الحبيب صلي الله عليه وسلم وقبراء وزيريه وقبور خير ثلة قامت على هذه البسيطة رضي الله عنهم وأرضاهم ؟ أوتتخطى كل هذا لتثبت ماتراه انت حق وأراه أوهى من بيت عنكبوت يقتلها جوع ؟ 
كأني بك تهرب من جرح من في أحسن أحواله قيل فيه وقيل 
الى جرح من اطبق أهل السنة على عدالتهم كالطبري وابن تيمية وابن كثير .... الخ
هذا عدى البلاقع الأخرى التي تريد نفيها وأريد أن أسأل ربي العافية منها ومن الخوض فيها
أما الكفر فأعوذ بالله ان اخوض بهذا ولا في حماه لكن البغض شيء في قلب المرء لاسلطة له عليه فقد كره الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم حبشي لما فعل حتى بعد أن اسلم 
أخي الفاضل العدل لا يقوم بظلم

----------


## شذى الكتب

> واستباحة المدينة المنورة ثلاثة أيام تحتاج لإثبات ؟ أم تراك لا تعي معنى الاستباحه لأرض فوقها من شدوا من أزر الحبيب صلي الله عليه وسلم وفيها قبر الحبيب صلي الله عليه وسلم وقبراء وزيريه وقبور خير ثلة قامت على هذه البسيطة رضي الله عنهم وأرضاهم ؟ أوتتخطى كل هذا لتثبت ماتراه انت حق وأراه أوهى من بيت عنكبوت يقتلها جوع ؟ 
> كأني بك تهرب من جرح من في أحسن أحواله قيل فيه وقيل 
> الى جرح من اطبق أهل السنة على عدالتهم كالطبري وابن تيمية وابن كثير .... الخ
> هذا عدى البلاقع الأخرى التي تريد نفيها وأريد أن أسأل ربي العافية منها ومن الخوض فيها
> أما الكفر فأعوذ بالله ان اخوض بهذا ولا في حماه لكن البغض شيء في قلب المرء لاسلطة له عليه فقد كره الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم حبشي لما فعل حتى بعد أن اسلم 
> أخي الفاضل العدل لا يقوم بظلم


قال الرسول صلوات الله عليه: " أول جيش  يغزو القسطنطينية مغفور له "
ما علينا الا ان ندعو الله ان يحسن خاتمتنا ولا ننتهج نهج من سب ولعن يزيدا وابيه والصحابة
لان اللعن ليس من شيمنا

----------


## الواحدي

من أحسن ما قرأتُ في هذه المسألة: هذا الخبر في "سِيَر أعلام النبلاء"؛ وأظنّه يلخّص المعيار الذي ينبغي استصحابه عند استعراض ما قيل عن يزيد، والتمييز بين أقوال معاصريه وأقوال مَن جاء بَعْده، لا سيما بعد أفول نجم بني أمية:
"عن نوفل بن أبي الفرات قال: "كنتُ عند عمر بن عبد العزيز، فقال رجل: "قال أميرُ المؤمنين يزيد". فأَمر به،  فضُرِب عشرين سوطًا"!!
للتأمّل...

----------


## أسـامة

> قال رجل: "قال أميرُ المؤمنين يزيد"


ولما النكارة؟ قال الليث بن سعد: أمير المؤمنين يزيد بن معاوية.
ويزيد بن معاوية بايعه صحابة أجلاء.
وإن كان لنا وقفة شديدة معه بسبب يوم الحرة، ولكن دون انتقاص منه. له سيئة عظيمة، وله حسنات عظيمة.
وهو من أثبت الناس حديثا بعد الصحابة.
وهو أثبت الناس عن أبيه، وله أحاديث من أعلى درجات الصحة.
والتوقف فيه أسلم من الخوض، وهذا ما دعونا إليه مرات ومرات.
والله المستعان.

----------


## الواحدي

أخي الكريم "أسامة":
يبدو أنَّك لم تتأمّل كلامي جيّدًا، ولو تأمّلته لعلمت تعلُّقه بمنهج تناول المسألة، لا تفصيلاتها.
وبما أنَّك أثرت بعض القضايا، لك مني هذه الأسئلة:



> قال الليث بن سعد: أمير المؤمنين يزيد بن معاوية.
> اذكر لنا المصدر، لو تفضّلت..
> وله حسنات عظيمة.
> حبّذا لو تسردها!
> وهو من أثبت الناس حديثا بعد الصحابة.
> وهو أثبت الناس عن أبيه، وله أحاديث من أعلى درجات الصحة.
> لو تفضَّلت بدعم كلامك بالأدلة والشواهد والمصادر، أكن لك ممتنًّا.


وكنّا نسمع عن الصبر على أمراء السوء، أمّا عن حبّهم فلا..
والله الهادي إلى سواء السبيل..

----------


## عصام البشير

> وهو من أثبت الناس حديثا بعد الصحابة.
> وهو أثبت الناس عن أبيه، وله أحاديث من أعلى درجات الصحة.


عجيب!!
كأننا نتحدث عن يزيد آخر!!
وأين أحاديثه هذه التي في أعلى درجات الصحة - غير ذاك الذي في مراسيل أبي داود على ما ذكر الحافظ؟

يقول الحافظ الذهبي في الميزان:
(يزيد بن معاوية بن أبي سفيان الأموي: روى عن أبيه، وعنه ابنه خالد وعبد الملك بن مروان. مقدوح في عدالته، وليس بأهل أن يروى عنه. وقال أحمد بن حنبل: لا ينبغي أن يروى عنه).




> والتوقف فيه أسلم من الخوض، وهذا ما دعونا إليه مرات ومرات.


بل الأسلم أن نقول بما قال به أئمتنا وعلماؤنا من أهل الحديث والسنة: (لا نحبه ولا نسبه).
ونحن من أهل الاتباع لا من أهل الابتداع.
ولو توقفوا لتوقفنا.
وما قالوا هذا إلا بعد أن سبروا وحققوا وميزوا الغث من السمين. ولهم أنصح للأمة وأشفق عليها وأعلم بمعاقد الحق من بعض المعاصرين.
والله المستعان.

----------


## أسـامة

الأخ الواحدي.. الأخ عصام



> أخي الكريم "أسامة":
> يبدو أنَّك لم تتأمّل كلامي جيّدًا، ولو تأمّلته لعلمت تعلُّقه بمنهج تناول  المسألة، لا تفصيلاتها.
> وبما أنَّك أثرت بعض القضايا، لك مني هذه الأسئلة:
>  اقتباس:
>      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أسـامة  
> _قال الليث بن سعد: أمير المؤمنين يزيد بن  معاوية.
> اذكر لنا المصدر، لو تفضّلت..
> وله حسنات عظيمة.
> حبّذا لو تسردها!
> ...


أخل الفاضل الواحدي..
أوبعد كل هذه المناقشات تقول لي منهج تناول المسألة؟ لعلك لم تقرأ المشاركات السابقة.. والله المستعان.
والجواب على ما سألته:
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال الليث بن سعد: أمير المؤمنين يزيد بن معاوية.


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  حسنات عظيمة:
- أنه جاهد في سبيل الله، وأعلى كلمة الحق، وفتح البلدان، وجاء القاعدون ليجرحوامن كانوا الصحابة تحت لوائه.
والحديث في البخاري:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: فحدثتها قوما فيهم أبو أيوب صاحب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم – في غزوته  التي توفي  فيها ويزيد بن معاوية عليهم بأرض الروم :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
- حديث البخاري الآخر، حديث أم حرام بنت ملحان:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: أول جيش من  أمتي يغزون البحر  قد أوجبوا. قالت أم حرام: قلت: يا رسول الله أنا فيهم؟  قال: أنت فيهم.  ثم قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: أول جيش من أمتي يغزون  مدينة قيصرمغفور لهم. فقلت: أنا فيهم  يا رسول الله ؟ قال : لا :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 

- السؤال الثالث:
اقرأ كلام الإمام ابن كثير

----------


## أسـامة

> بل الأسلم أن نقول بما قال به أئمتنا وعلماؤنا من أهل الحديث والسنة: (لا نحبه ولا نسبه).


أما مسألة القدح في العدالة، فلم أجد من قدح فيه من الأئمة المتقدمين، وأما إن أهمل الرواية عنه أصحاب السنن فليس لقدح منصوص عليه حتى نقول شىء كهذا، ولا أدري عمن نقل الإمام الذهبي، ولا تظن أن كلام الإمام الذهبي يخفى علينا، أقسم بالذي خلقني وخلقك أني أعلم مقولته هذه.
أضف إلى ذلك أن الأحاديث هذه أحاديث مشهورة متواترة، عن معاوية وعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنهما في البخاري وحده.
وأما الأسلم، فهذا الذي قد كررته حتى سئمت، فهلا اطلعت على المشاركات قبل أن تضع مشاركة فيها كلامك هذا؟ تفضلا منك... أرجوك.. يعني يا ريت.. لو ممكن..!!!!!!!!!

----------


## أسـامة

> أخي الكريم "أسامة":
> وكنّا نسمع عن الصبر على أمراء السوء، أمّا عن حبّهم فلا..
> والله الهادي إلى سواء السبيل..


فضلاً منك.. هات من كلامي هذا الذي قلتَه

----------


## ابن الرومية

الشيح الجليل الحبيب عصام البشير...ما أجمل ماذكرتم عن فوائد و ثمار الاعتدال في المسألة...و قد يصلح مثالا له ما قد حكاه الامام ابن الجوزي - و هو ممن كانوا في أتون الصراع بين الروافض و اهل السنة في بغداد- عن بعض الروافض حين سمع بكلام الامام احمد عن يزيد أنه قال : قد سقط نصف البغض الذي كان في قلبي له.
الشيخ الحبيب الواحدي: اشتقنا لكم.. هل يصح أن يقال :لان كان السلف قد اثر عنهم الاختلاف في جواز لعنه و سبه..فلم يعرف عنهم مثله في عدم خبه..فلكأنهم مجمعون عليه...؟؟ عودا حميدا

----------


## الواحدي

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
أخي أسامة:
لم أقصدك بالكلام الذي اعترضتَ عليه، ولم أقصد أحدًا على التّعيين؛ بل كان تعبيرًا عن انزعاج من فكرة الموضوع نفسها. إذ آل بنا الأمر إلى تلمُّس جذور مجدنا التاريخي في المستبدِّين و"الانقلابيين"، بدَل البحث عنها في سِير الحكام والأمراء المشهورين بالصلاح. وهذا "الشعور المصطنع" الذي يسوّق له في سجالاتنا الفكرية "تفبركه" أطراف معروفة غاياتها، مكشوفة نياتها...
وحتى لا يتشعّب بنا الحديث، وما دمنا في دنيا الجزئيات، لنتوقَّف معها برهةً من الزمن:
1_ أنت قلت عن يزيد: "هو من أثبت الناس حديثًا بعد الصحابة".
وسؤالي: مِن أين لك هذا الحكم؟ وهل اشتهر بالرواية حتى يكون من أثبت الناس فيها؟
2_ وقلتَ: "له أحاديث مِن أعلى درجات الصحة".
وطلبي: اذكرها لنا؛ جوزيت خيرًا.
3_ وقلتَ: "هو أثبَتُ النّاس عن أبيه".
وهذه لا تقدِّم ولا تؤخِّر. وهي متعلّقة بإثبات المسألة الثانية. وهل يُتوقّع منه الكذب على أبيه؟
4_ ما نقلتَه عن "العواصم"، تأمَّل عبارته. يقول:
"بل شهد الشهود بعدالته، فروى يحيى بن بكير عن الليث بن سعد، قال: "توفي أمير المؤمنين يزيد في تاريخ كذا". فسمّاه الليث "أمير المؤمنين" بعد ذهاب ملكهم وانقراض دولتهم، ولولا كونه عنده كذلك ما قال إلا "توفي يزيد".
تأمّل، ثم أجبني: أين هي الشهادة بالعدالة في عبارة "أمير المؤمنين".
أمّا قوله: "ولولا كونه عنده كذلك ما قال إلا "توفي يزيد". فجوابه: أنّه ذكر لقبه، تمييزًا له عن غيره. وعن الليث بن سعد نُقول أخرى أثبت فيها أيضًا هذا اللقب لبعض بني أمية. وهذا شبيه بقولنا مثلا: "توفي رئيس الجمهورية"، مع اعتقادنا أنّه لا يستحق هذا اللقب.
فالليث بن سعد تكلّم بلسان المؤرِّخ، أمّا عمر بن عبد العزيز فتصرّف بروح الإمام القدوة، الساعي إلى ردّ الأمّة إلى مسارها الصحيح؛ وشتّان بين المقامين.
5_ كلام ابن كثير ليس تزكية ولا شهادة بالعدالة. كل ما فيه هو ذكره أنّ له حديثين وأنّ ابنه روى عنه، دون الحكم عليه. ونقله عن أبي زرعة يحتاج إلى تمحيص.
ومسألة الحديثين أتركها للمتخصصين في هذا الشأن، إذ ينبغي التمييز بين متن الحديث والطرق التي ورَد بها...
6_ كتاب "العواصم من القواصم" ينبغي وضعه في إطاره التاريخي، بل والجغرافي، ثم معارضته بما كتب حول هذه المسائل التاريخية في إطار منهج أهل السنّة والجماعة. أمّا تعليقات محبّ الدين الخطيب وهوامش، ففيها كثير من التعارض والتناقض. والكتاب إنّما ألِّف منافحةً عن الصحابة، رضي الله عنهم. أمّا تناوله ليزيد، فجاء دفاعًا عن معاوية في معرض جوابه عمّن طعنوا فيه بسبب حمله الناس على مبايعة ابنه. وما كان القاضي ملزَمًا بذلك...
7_ ما ذكرته عن الفتوحات... هي فتوحات وقعت في عهد يزيد، وليست فتوحات يزيد. والصحابة الذين جاهدوا في تلك الفترة جاهدوا في سبيل الله، لا في سبيل يزيد. والفتوحات كانت مرتبطة بأمراء الأطراف وإيمانهم بتحصين ثغور دار الإسلام. أمّا هاجس يزيد خلال فترة حكمه، فكان القضاء على المعارضة. ولا تنظر إلى البقاع التي فُتِحَت في عهده، بل انظُر إلى أرواح المؤمنين التي أُزهقت، وأنتَ أدرى بحرمة نفس المؤمن. تذكّر من قُتِل من أهل بيت الرسول، صلّى الله عليه وسلّم، ومَن قُتِل مِن الصحابة في موقعة الحرّة بأمر من يزيد. ثم تذكَّر ما ثبت عن النبيّ، عليه الصلاة والسلام، في حق أهل بيته، وفي حقّ الأنصار، وفي حقّ المدينة.
8_ الذهبي يصرِّح بأنّ يزيد كان ناصبيّا. وسؤالي: ما هو حكم النواصب؟ وهل تجوز محبّة مَن ناصبوا عليًّا العداء؟ ولماذا نتكتّم على النواصب، بينما نجرِّد أقلامنا، وسيوفنا أحيانًا، على غيرهم من الفرق المبتدعة بسهولة مذهلة؟
هل الأمر متعلِّق بالشوكة وأهلها؟
أليس الدفاع عن يزيد دفاعًا عن كل أنواع الحكم الجائر عبر تاريخنا، وتكريسا لها في واقعنا؟
كيف تحوّل ما اعتبره السلف أمرًا واقعًا ينبغي التعايش معه تغليبًا للمصلحة وحفاظًا على بيضة الإسلام إلى أمر مشروع، بل محمود نتغنّى به وكأنّه من أنصع صفحات تاريخنا الإسلامي؟
هل كُتب على هذه الأمّة أن تظل خاضعة لدولة العساكر والمتغلِّبة بدعوى الحفاظ على وحدتها؟
نُنْكِر على الرافضة دعوى الوصيّة بحجة الشورى، ثم ننافح عن أسرة توارثت الحكمَ غلبةً على مدى يقارب القرن! ونُنكِر عليهم العصمة، ثم نُلْبِسُها كلّ من عاصَر أئمّةَ التابعين!
أقول هذا وكلّي يقين أنّ هذه المسائل ينبغي تناولها وفق منهج واضح المعالم، يميّز فيه بين أحكام الشرع وأحداث التاريخ، بين لوازم النص ومقتضيات المصلحة، بين الغاية المقصدية وأحكام الضرورة. وكل هذا يحتاج إلى علم بالشرع، والتاريخ، والواقع. ويقتضي تحديد معالم الثابت، وحصر دوائر المتحوِّل وضوابطه.
أمّا الاحتكام الانتقائي إلى الأقوال؛ والتهويل بثنائية الخروج أو القعود؛ والخوض في مسائل الغيب هروبًا من واقع تاريخي يصرخ بالإدانة؛ والتغاضي عن الصيرورة الفاتحة للمجتمع الإسلامي بحكم التزامه بدينه، ونسبة كل أمجادنا إلى الأمراء والملوك؛ وتزوير وقائع الماضي أو تزيينها لوأد مآسي الحاضر... فكل هذا لن يقدّمنا قيد أنملة نحو المسار الصحيح، وستظلّ نفس المسائل تطرح بالطريقة نفسها.. ونظلّ متوجِّسين من تاريخنا ومن أنفسنا.. ونظل نراوح في دائرة الإسقاط التاريخي ونحن خارج دائرة التاريخ.

----------


## عصام البشير

> أما مسألة القدح في العدالة، فلم أجد من قدح فيه من الأئمة المتقدمين،


كلام الإمام أحمد معروف، ولم يعارضه فيه أحد من أهل الجرح والتعديل. بل نقلوه وأقروه.
والذهبي من أهل الاستقراء التام في علم الرجال، وهو من أبعد الناس عن اتباع الهوى في مثل هذه الأمور. وكلامه ذكره ابن حجر في اللسان ولم يعارضه بشيء. وهما هما في هذا الفن.

ولا نعرف أحدا من أئمة الحديث وثق يزيد في علم الرواية.
ولا نعرف أحدا من السلف صرح بحب يزيد، بهذا الإطلاق الذي نراه عند بعض المعاصرين.
وليس ذكره بلقب (أمير المؤمنين) تعديلا، وهذا واضح جدا، معروف من تصرف أئمة الحديث وكتبهم.
وكونه أمير المؤمنين لا ينازع فيه إلا من نازع في شرعية خلافته، وقد قدمتُ آنفا أن الجمهور أقروا بشرعيتها، دفعا للفتن والمفاسد.

وكما قلت آنفا لا يكن اعتمادكم في مثل هذه الأمور على كلام المعاصرين، ولا على كتاب واحد دون غيره.

----------


## عصام البشير

> و قد يصلح مثالا له ما قد حكاه الامام ابن الجوزي - و هو ممن كانوا في أتون الصراع بين الروافض و اهل السنة في بغداد- عن بعض الروافض حين سمع بكلام الامام احمد عن يزيد أنه قال : قد سقط نصف البغض الذي كان في قلبي له.


بارك الله فيكم شيخنا الكريم.
وقد رأينا هذا في مناقشات المتشيعين - وأكثرهم يتشيع لأسباب سياسية مرتبطة بالتاريخ، لا لأجل العقائد النظرية - فإنه من أعظم ما يردون به إلى الصواب.
والله أعلم

----------


## أسـامة

مبدئيا.. بالأمس كنت في غاية الغضب، لأسباب.. على رأسها كلام تلك الرافضية التي حذف كلامها، ثم كلام أخوة أفاضل لهما مكانة عندي.. ولم يكملا قراءة الموضوع ثم وجها لي الكلام الذي وجهته مرارا وتكرارا في الموضوع ذاته.
ولي وقفات:
- أثبت غير واحد من أولي العلم عدم فسق يزيد وعدم ثبوت أي شىء من هذه المرويات.
- وجود نواصب في الشام ووجود رافضة في العراق ليس معناه أن جميع الناس والحكام أيضًا من النواصب والرافضة.
بل أصل النواصب والرافضة هم المنافقون الذين فروا من أيام حرب الردة. وكان الروافض يشنعنون في عاشوراء على بني أمية باللطم ونحوه، والنواصب في الشام يقومون بعمل الحلوى وتوزيعها.
فإتهام يزيد بالنصب وهو العداء لآل البيت كلام من أبعد ما يكون عن الحق، وإن قاله بعض الأئمة من المتأخرين وهو لا يخفى علينا، إلا أنه لا يثبت، كيف هذا وابن عمر وآخرون قرابة الستين من صحابة رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- بايعوه ولم يخلعوه؟ أكانوا يتولون النواصب؟
حاشاهم الله من ذلك.
بل كانوا من أفقه وأعلم الناس وأكثرهم إتباعا، أكثر مني ومنكم ومن الأئمة الذين تبعوهم جميعا.
والصحيح هو القول بالظلم، ولك بسبب يوم الحرة.
- من ناحية الجرح والتعديل
كلام ابن حجر والذهبي لديه سابق معرفة به وكلام الإمام أحمد كذلك، والسؤال: هل هو مقدوح في عدالته؟ إن ثبت فسقه فنعم وإن لا فلا.
وهنا محل الخلاف. هو عندكم فاسق وهو عندي لا يثبت فسقه.
والأحاديث التي رواها عن أبيه، وهذه الأحاديث معروفة متواترة، لا شىء فيها من ناحية المتن، فهذا يدل ولو بالاستقراء أنه لم يكن كاذبا، ولم يعرف عنه الكذب أصلا ولا أحد قال بهذا.
وأما إسقاط روايته، فلواقعة الحرة. وهذا هو التفسير الوحيد لجرحه.
وأثبت الإمام ابن كثير أنه في المرتبة العليا بعد الصحابة عند أبي زرعة الدمشقي، وله أحاديث.
قلتُ: وتلك الأحاديث علمناها بالاستقراء أنها أحاديث عن أبيه خاصة.
قال الله تعالى:  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كُونُوا قَوَّامِينَ لِلَّهِ شُهَدَاءَ بِالْقِسْطِ وَلَا يَجْرِمَنَّكُمْ شَنَآنُ قَوْمٍ عَلَى أَلَّا تَعْدِلُوا اعْدِلُوا هُوَ أَقْرَبُ لِلتَّقْوَى :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
فلا أقول هذا حبًا في يزيد، بل أنا لا أحبه أصلا. ولكن الحق أحق.
- يلزمكم أنه إذا كان فاسقا، أن أبيه -رضي الله عنه- قد أولى أمر هذه الأمة لفاسق. وأن هذا القدح في أبيه وليس فيه هو.
- لو كان فاسقا وناصبيا، يلزمكم بالقول أن الصحابة قد بايعت فاسقا ناصبيا.
- مسألة:
الاعتراض على يزيد إنما سببه مبدأ التوريث، لا العيب والشين في يزيد نفسه، وإلا لكان علم عيبه وشينه من قبل مبايعته، فما كان نكرة وإنما كان ابن معاوية أمير المؤمنين -رضي الله عنه-.
ولكن الاعتراض الحادث كان لهذا الأمر.
- من أكثر الناس حيدة وتجد فيهم الانصاف الناصع في أمر يزيد، هو شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وشيخ الإسلام ابن كثير -رحمهما الله تعالى-.
وفي ذلك الكفاية، كفانا الله وإياكم شرور الفتن.

----------


## أسـامة

> - من ناحية الجرح والتعديل
> كلام ابن حجر والذهبي لديه سابق معرفة به وكلام الإمام أحمد كذلك، والسؤال: هل هو مقدوح في عدالته؟ إن ثبت فسقه فنعم وإن لا فلا.
> وهنا محل الخلاف. هو عندكم فاسق وهو عندي لا يثبت فسقه.
> والأحاديث التي رواها عن أبيه، وهذه الأحاديث معروفة متواترة، لا شىء فيها من ناحية المتن، فهذا يدل ولو بالاستقراء أنه لم يكن كاذبا، ولم يعرف عنه الكذب أصلا ولا أحد قال بهذا.
> وأما إسقاط روايته، فلواقعة الحرة. وهذا هو التفسير الوحيد لجرحه.

----------


## عصام البشير

بارك الله فيك.




> كيف هذا وابن عمر وآخرون قرابة الستين من صحابة رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- بايعوه ولم يخلعوه؟ أكانوا يتولون النواصب؟
> حاشاهم الله من ذلك.
> بل كانوا من أفقه وأعلم الناس وأكثرهم إتباعا، أكثر مني ومنكم ومن الأئمة الذين تبعوهم جميعا.


المبايعة لحقن الدماء لا تستلزم تعديلا ولا موالاة.
وهذا ظاهر جدا.
والإمام أحمد مثلا لم ينزع يدا من طاعة، مع أن الحكام في زمنه (المأمون والمعتصم والواثق)، كانوا يدعون الناس إلى بدعة عقدية خطيرة، ويمتحنون الناس عليها.
وعلى هذا سار أكثر الأئمة من أهل السنة.





> كلام ابن حجر والذهبي لديه سابق معرفة به وكلام الإمام أحمد كذلك، والسؤال: هل هو مقدوح في عدالته؟ إن ثبت فسقه فنعم وإن لا فلا.
> وهنا محل الخلاف. هو عندكم فاسق وهو عندي لا يثبت فسقه.


افترض أن الرجل راو آخر من رواة الحديث، غير يزيد.
وجاءك فيه عن إمام أهل الحديث أحمد بن حنبل: (لا يروى عنه). و(هل يحب يزيد رجل يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر). وجاءك عن الإمام الذهبي (مقدوح في عدالته)، وعن الحافظ ابن حجر في التقريب: (ليس أهلا لأن يروى عنه).
ولم تجد عن علماء الرجال شيئا يخالف هذا أو يبطله.
ماذا سيكون ملخص ترجمتك لهذا الراوي؟




> والأحاديث التي رواها عن أبيه، وهذه الأحاديث معروفة متواترة، لا شىء فيها من ناحية المتن، فهذا يدل ولو بالاستقراء أنه لم يكن كاذبا، ولم يعرف عنه الكذب أصلا ولا أحد قال بهذا.


ومن قال إنه كان كاذبا؟
أنت تعرف أن شارب الخمر أو الزاني مثلا لا يروى عنهما وإن لم يثبت كذبهما.





> وأما إسقاط روايته، فلواقعة الحرة. وهذا هو التفسير الوحيد لجرحه.


من سلفك في أن هذا هو التفسير الوحيد؟





> - يلزمكم أنه إذا كان فاسقا، أن أبيه -رضي الله عنه- قد أولى أمر هذه الأمة لفاسق. وأن هذا القدح في أبيه وليس فيه هو.


لا يلزم أبدا، ولا أدري ما وجه التلازم. 
فإن يزيد ما حكمنا عليه إلا بعد أن حكم في الناس، فوقع خلال مدة حكمه وقعة الحرة ومقتل الحسين رضي الله عنه.
ومن أين لمعاوبة رضي الله عنه أن يعرف أن ابنه سيقع في مثل هذا؟




> - لو كان فاسقا وناصبيا، يلزمكم بالقول أن الصحابة قد بايعت فاسقا ناصبيا.


سبق بيانه.
وذكرنا أن جمع الكلمة مقدم على تحري صلاح الحاكم.
وقد أفتى علماء المالكية من تلاميذ سحنون بالخروج تحت إمرة الخوارج، ومبايعتهم، لمقاتلة العبيدين الزنادقة.
والأمر معروف في العقيدة، ومستقر عند أهل السنة.




> الاعتراض على يزيد إنما سببه مبدأ التوريث، لا العيب والشين في يزيد نفسه،


يحتاج إلى دليل، ولا مانع لأن يكون الاعتراض للأمرين معا.
وهذا إنما يقال في بداية الأمر حين أراد معاوية رضي الله عنه أخذ البيعة ليزيد، ولم يكن مبدأ التوريث معروفا. فاعترض خلق من الصحابة.
أما بعد ذلك، فقد صار هذا المبدأ هو الأصل المعمول به. فكل من قدح في يزيد بعد ذلك، فلا يكون قدحه إلا للأمر الثاني لا الأول.

والله أعلم.

----------


## أسـامة

حبيبي في الله.. بارك الله فيك.
الأمر لا يستحق كل هذا، فلدينا ثوابت ننطلق منها. وهناك أشياء أخرى نقف عليها.
منها على سبيل المثال على الحصر:
- هل موجب كلام الإمام أحمد، أن من أحب يزيد يكون كافرًا بالله ورسوله؟
بالطبع لا نقول بهذا، ولا يعنيه الإمام أحمد أصلا.
- كلام الإمام ابن الجوزي تعلقيًا على كلام الإمام أحمد في الرواية عنه، بكاف جدًا، نظرًا لأنه قد شُنع عليه كثيرًا من قِبل الروافض، ولا يثبت عندنا نحن أهل السنة شىء من هذا، وهذا أقره الأئمة شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية، والذهبي في تاريخه، وابن الجوزي في تاريخه، وابن كثير في تاريخه، والغزالي في فتواه، وابن الصلاح في فتواه.. وغيرهم من أئمة العلم.
فإن لم يعرف عنه الكذب ولا يثبت عنه الفسق فعلى ما يُجرح؟ لواقعة الحرة؟ قلتُ: ما هي بجارحة للرواية نفسها.
وتعليل ابن الجوزي أبان هذا المقصد بقوله: (وقد أسند يزيد بن معاوية الحديث، فروى عن أبيه، عن رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-.
_وإسنادنا إليه متصل_، غير أن الإمام أحمد سُئل: أيروى عن يزيد الحديث؟
فقال: لا، ولا كرامة، فلذلك امتنعنا أن نسند عنه.)
فانظر لكلامه بعين الانصاف.
وهو يحكي واقعا، وليس بحاطب ليل وإنما هو من أهل الصنعة.
وجميعنا (بلا استثناء) قديما وحديثا، موقفنا مبني على واقعة الحرة، لا قتل الحسين، ولا الفسق.
ومن آخذه على ذلك فبالالزامات لعدم انتقامه من قتلة الحسين -رضي الله عنه-، أوآخرون استطابوا وصفه بالفسق ليتسنى له لعنه، وما الذين لعنوه بقليل، ومنهم منتسبون لأهل السنة.
- وأما أهليته للخلافة، فالذين بايعوه على كثرة، بل الذين امتنعوا عن مبايعته أربعة نفر، تم إحصائهم ومعرفتهم عينًا.
وأما الخروج عليه، فموقف الصحابة معروف من هذا، ولا يخفى عليكم موقف عبد الله بن عباس وموقف عبد الله بن عمر وغيرهما.
وكان اجتهادًا فيما بينهم، ما بين الأجر والأجرين -إن شاء الله-، عفانا الله وإياكم من الفتن وشرورها.
وأخيرًا:
موقفي منه.. أعلنه على الجميع.. ويتلخص في الآتي:
1- لا أحبه (لواقعة الحرة)، ولا أسبه ولا ألعنه.
2- ما هو عندي بفاسق، ولا بماجن ونحو ذلك من أكاذيب عبدة الأوثان الرافضة.
3- ما هو بناصبي معاد لأهل البيت، وإن حدث مكروه فليس للعداء لآل البيت وبغضهم، وإنما لأسباب أخرى.
4- ما هو عندي بكافر، ولا زنديق من باب أولى.
5- لا أتنقص منه ولا أخوض فيه لحديث أم حرام عن رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- وهو ثابت عنه في البخاري.
6- جهاده في سبيل الله -عز وجل- وغزوه الروم، وقتال الصحابة معه في سبيل الله في جهة، وواقعة الحرة في جهة أخرى، يمنعاني من الخوض فيه.
والله حسبي وحسبكم... وهو على ما نقول شهيد.

----------


## عصام البشير

بارك الله فيك.
ووددت أنك تجيب على المسائل المثارة كلها، واحدة بعد الأخرى، ليتبين وجه الحق.




> وتعليل ابن الجوزي أبان هذا المقصد بقوله: (وقد أسند يزيد بن معاوية الحديث، فروى عن أبيه، عن رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-._ وإسنادنا إليه متصل_، غير أن الإمام أحمد سُئل: أيروى عن يزيد الحديث؟ فقال: لا، ولا كرامة، فلذلك امتنعنا أن نسند عنه.)
> فانظر لكلامه بعين الانصاف.


ليتك تشرح لي هذا الكلام، فلم يظهر لي وجه استدلالك به بالمرة.
غاية ما فيه:
- يزيد روى الحديث (وهذا لا إشكال فيه، وليس تجريحا ولا توثيقا).
- إسناد ابن الجوزي إلى يزيد بهذه الأحاديث متصل. كما تقول الآن مثلا: إسنادي بصحيح البخاري أو بالأربعين الودعانية أو إلى الإمام أحمد أو إلى الإمام أبي حنيفة: متصل. ولا يدل ذلك  على تصحيح ولا توثيق.
- ابن الجوزي اختار ترك ذكر هذا الإسناد عن يزيد، اتباعا للإمام أحمد في عدم الرواية عنه. وهذا يدل على إقراره إمام أهل السنة على عدم الرواية عنه. وعدم الرواية لا يكون إلا لقدح في العدالة أو في الحفظ أو فيهما معا.

والله أعلم.

----------


## عراق الحموي

الحمد لله ، و الصلاة و السلام على نبينا محمد ، و على آله و صحبهِ ، و سلم : 

الحقيقة أنَّ مقاربة التاريخ ، و النظر في الأحداث السالفة ، بنوعٍ من الإنتقائية للحوادث ، ترسم لنا صورة مجتزئة ، و مشوّهة عما سلف ، و يزيد القضيّة عتامةً مَعيرة التاريخ على الأحكام الشرعيّة ، فمن أجلِ أبعاض من بني أميّة - من أجلِ فتوحاتٍ هنا و هناك - غضضنا الطرف عن نصوصٍ ذامّة ، موجودة و واضحة و لا تحتاجُ لتأويل .

فمثلاً : قال النبيُ صلى الله عليه و سلم : "تقتلهُ الفئة الباغية" ، قاصداً عمار بن ياسر - رضوان الله عليه - ، فوصف تلك الفئة بالبغي ، بمن فيهم معاوية - رضي الله عنه - ، و لا يُسقط ذلك من قيمة الصحابي الجليل كاتب الوحي معاوية - رضوان الله عليه و على أبيه - ، و لكنَّ الحق يقال ، و النصوص حكامة ، لا التاريخ .

و مثلاً : قال ابن عباس - رضوان الله عليه و على أبيه - ، في صحيح البخاري : " و إنْ كان و لا بُدَّ فلأن يربني رجل من بني عمّي أحب ّ إليَّ من غيرهم " و المعنى واضح جليّ ، فعمومته = بنو أميّة ، و غيرهم = عبد الله بن الزبير - رضي الله عنه و عن أبيه - ، و لا شكَّ أنَّ عبد الله بن الزبير خير من مجاميع بني أميّة ، و هو الخليفة الشرعي ، و التاريخ شاهد .

ثم ُّ تجد فقه ابن عباس - رضوان الله عليه و على أبيه - في رسالة إلى يزيد ، بعد رسالة ٍ من يزيد يسألهُ النصرة و المقاربة ، ذكرها ابن الأثير في تاريخه : (( أما بعدُ ، فقد جائني كتابكَ ، فأما تركي بيعة عبد الله بن الزبير ، فو الله ما أرجوا من ذلك برّكَ و لا حمدكَ ، و لكنَّ الله بما أنوي عليم ، و زعمت أنكَ لست بناسِ برِّي ، فاحبِس أيها الإنسان بركَ ، فإنّي حابس عنك برِّي ، و سألتَ أنْ أُحبّبّ الناس إليك ، و أخذلهم من ابن الزبير ، فلا و لا سرور و لا كرامة ، كيف و قد قتلتَ حسيناً ؟ و فتيان عبد المطلب مصابيح الهدى و نجوم الأعلام ، غدرتهم خيولك بأمركَ في صعيدٍ واحد ، مُرحلين بالدماء ، مسلوبين بالعراء ، مقتولين بالظماء ، لا مكفنين ، و لا مسودين ، تسفي عليهم الرياح ، و ينشي بهم عرج البطاح ، حتى أتاح الله بقومٍ لم يشركوا في دمائهم كفنوهم ، و لو عززت و جلست مجلسك الذي جلست فما أنسى من الأشياء ، فلست بناسِ .. طردكَ حسيناً من حرم رسول ِ الله إلى حرمِ الله ، و تسييركَ الخيول إليه ، فما زلتَ بذلكَ ، حتى أشخصتهُ إلى العراقِ ، فخرجَ خائفاً يترقب ، فنزلتْ به خيلُكَ ، عداوةً منك للهِ و لرسولهِ و لأهل بيتهِ الذين أذهب الله عنهم الرجس ، و طهرهم تطهيرا ، فطلبَ إليكم الموادعة ، و سألكم الرجعة ، فاغتنمتم قلةَ أنصاره ، و استئصالِ أهل بيتهِ ، و تعاونتم عليه ، كأنكم قتلتم أهل بيت من الترك و الكفر ، فلا شيءَ أعجبُ عندي من طلبتك ، و دي و قد قتلت ولد أبي ، و سيفك يقطر من دمي ، و أنتَ أحد ثأري ، و لا يعجبكَ إن ظفرت بنا اليوم ، فلنظفرن بك يوماً ، و السلام )) ( الكامل في التاريخ 3/ 466 - 467) .

يا لله ، ما أبكى هذه الرسالة .. 

و مثلاً آخر : عبد الله بن عمر - رضوان الله عليه و على أبيه - ، و موقفه من معاوية - رضوان الله عليه و على أبيه - عند أخذه الولاية لابنِه يزيد - عامله الله بما يستحق - ، و هو موقف واضح ، لكنَّ علم ابن عمر و فهمه و ورعه ، كان كما يقول الأخ الفاضل عصام البشير لإماتة ِ الفتنة .

و غيره ..
و يزيد ، عَمِل من الموبقات ، ما يستحق بهِ الذم و البغض ، و لا يلزم من أفعاله أن تصل إلى أبيه ، فلا تزرُ وازرة وزر أخرى ، و الله المستعان ، فظلمه معروف ، و فسقه مشهور ، و مما نحفظ عنه :
ألا فاملِ لي كاساتِ خمرٍ و غنِّني --- بذكرِ سُليمى و الرَّبابِ و تنعَّم 
و إيِّاكَ ذِكر العامرية إنَّني --- أغارُ عليها مِن فمِ المتكلِّم 
و الله يتوب علينا ..

----------


## أسـامة

> بارك الله فيك.
> ووددت أنك تجيب على المسائل المثارة كلها، واحدة بعد الأخرى، ليتبين وجه الحق.
> 
> 
> 
> ليتك تشرح لي هذا الكلام، فلم يظهر لي وجه استدلالك به بالمرة.
> غاية ما فيه:
> - يزيد روى الحديث (وهذا لا إشكال فيه، وليس تجريحا ولا توثيقا).
> - إسناد ابن الجوزي إلى يزيد بهذه الأحاديث متصل. كما تقول الآن مثلا: إسنادي بصحيح البخاري أو بالأربعين الودعانية أو إلى الإمام أحمد أو إلى الإمام أبي حنيفة: متصل. ولا يدل ذلك  على تصحيح ولا توثيق.
> ...


أخي الفاضل.. وددت لو ننتهي من هذا (الجدل) الذي لا يرجى منه فائدة.
فضلاً منك.
هو عندك كما قال الذهبي، وهو عندي جرح غير مفسر، الإمام أحمد يقول: لا ولا كرامة، وأبي زرعة عده في الطبقة العليا.
وابن الجوزي لم يجد شيئا يتهمه به، إلا أنه رضخ لكلام الإمام أحمد.
لا لكذب ولا لفسق ولا لغيره.
ويمكن التعليل بأشياء.. لا أحب الخوض فيها، كالظروف السياسة أو عدم الخوض في الفتنة أو أو أو. وكلام لا يسمن ولا يغني من جوع.
وهذا كله تضيع وقت، ولا فائدة. فليس عندنا حديث أصل من أصول العقيدة نختلف فيه بسبب راو.
هو عندك بشىء، دِين إلى الله به، وأنا أدين لله بما أدين به.. وكفى الله المؤمنين شر القتال.
والخلاصة أننا لا نحبه ولا نسبه. وانتهى الأمر. اهـ
ـــ

الأخ عراق الحموي... ماذا تريد تحديدًا؟
ولماذا تتحدث عن أشياء لا تمس يزيد أصلا؟
ليتك تضع ما تريده في نقاط محددة محسومة.. (مع عدم تصغير الخط رجاء).

----------


## عراق الحموي

إنْ شاءَ الله الصورة واضحة ، .. فالكلام عن الصورة الكاملة ، و خاصة في موقف ابنِ عباس الذكي ، فمع ْ موافقتهِ ليزيد في السلطنة ، وصفَ يزيداً بالظلمِ ، و معاداة الله و رسولهِ ، و توعَّدَه و تربَّص بهِ  في نهاية الرسالة ، و أظنُّ أنَّ كلامي في صلب موضوعنا .. و لعلكَ تفهمُ بيتَ القاضي التنوخي - رحمه الله - معكوساً ، إذْ ينظم قائلاً : 
و كأنَّ النُجومَ بَيْنَ دُجاها --- سُننٌ لاحَ بَيْنَهُنَّ ابتْدَاعُ

----------


## أسـامة

يا حموي
اعلم أننا معاشر أهل السنة لا نأخذ بالروايات المجهولة والتي ليس لها إسناد.
فتحدث بعلم.. وهات ما في جعبتك.

----------


## عمر بن سليمان

اخي اسامة حفظه الله ووفقه :
ليس من خليقة الرجال المدح في الوجوه .. ولكن 
لتعلم أني اتتبع غرزك أينما حل ربما ليس لوافر علم -وهو فيك - بل ابحث عنك لنور ورجاحة في رأيك أجدها حيثما حللت ، إلا أني أجدك في هذا الموضوع كما لو كنت تعتقد ثم تدلل أو أنك تحاذر من شيء لفت بصرك وبصيرتك عما هو أعظم منه "وربما" اشعر أنك تكتب مالم يثبت به عقد يقيني في قلبك فصرت كغريق يبحث عن قشة لنجاة ، واحذر من أن يغرك كلامي السابق فالذي ساقني لأقوله هو الذي بيده تقليب وتصريف القلوب وليس بعاجز عن تبديل الاحوال بطرفة عين .. وأعيذك بالله من هذا 
الآتي أعلم يقينا لا اشك فيه أنك تعلمه وقد قرأته مرارا وهذا من خلال ردودك واضح لي أنك قد قرأته لكنك عزفت عنه ولا أحجر عليك .. لكن هو لفت نظر لزاوية أخشى أن تذهب بك أبعد مما تتخيل 


> كيف هذا وابن عمر وآخرون قرابة الستين من صحابة رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- بايعوه ولم يخلعوه؟ أكانوا يتولون النواصب؟ 
> .


(وَأَمَّا الْأَمْرُ الثَّانِي : فَإِنَّ أَهْلَ الْمَدِينَةِ النَّبَوِيَّةِ نَقَضُوا بَيْعَتَهُ وَأَخْرَجُوا نُوَّابَهُ وَأَهْلَهُ فَبَعَثَ إلَيْهِمْ جَيْشًا ؛ وَأَمَرَهُ إذَا لَمْ يُطِيعُوهُ بَعْدَ ثَلَاثٍ أَنْ يَدْخُلَهَا بِالسَّيْفِ وَيُبِيحَهَا ثَلَاثًا فَصَارَ عَسْكَرُهُ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ النَّبَوِيَّةِ ثَلَاثًا يَقْتُلُونَ وَيَنْهَبُونَ وَيَفْتَضُّونَ الْفُرُوجَ الْمُحَرَّمَةَ) قال هذا شيخ الاسلام في المجموع 
وهكذا يلزم من قولك أن من خلعه في المدينة قبل الحرة كانوا خوارج .. 
ويلزمك أيضا الاختيار بين جور يزيد وتعديه وظلمه أو إسقاط عدالة عبدالله بن عمر رضي الله عنه وعن أبيه 
( لما انهزم أهل المدينة يوم الحرة صاح النساء والصبيان، فقال ابن عمر: بعثمان ورب الكعبة ) الذي أورده بن كثير في البداية والنهاية . 




> كلام ابن حجر والذهبي لديه سابق معرفة به وكلام الإمام أحمد كذلك، والسؤال: هل هو مقدوح في عدالته؟ إن ثبت فسقه فنعم وإن لا فلا.
> وهنا محل الخلاف. هو عندكم فاسق وهو عندي لا يثبت فسقه
> .


(قَالَ صَالِحُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ حَنْبَلٍ " قُلْت لِأَبِي : إنَّ قَوْمًا يَقُولُونَ : إنَّهُمْ يُحِبُّونَ يَزِيدَ . قَالَ : يَا بُنَيَّ وَهَلْ يُحِبُّ يَزِيدَ أَحَدٌ يُؤْمِنُ بِاَللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ ؟ فَقُلْت : يَا أَبَتِ فَلِمَاذَا لَا تلعنه ؟ قَالَ : يَا بُنَيَّ وَمَتَى رَأَيْت أَبَاك يَلْعَنُ أَحَدًا ؟ . وَرُوِيَ عَنْهُ قِيلَ لَهُ : أَتَكْتُبُ الْحَدِيثَ عَنْ يَزِيدَ بْنِ مُعَاوِيَةَ ؟ فَقَالَ : لَا ، وَلَا كَرَامَةَ أَوَلَيْسَ هُوَ الَّذِي فَعَلَ بِأَهْلِ الْمَدِينَةِ مَا فَعَلَ ؟) هذا مارواه شيخ الاسلام في المجموع  
أما قولك الفسوق فامتناع الامام أحمد عن لعنه ظاهر فهو لم يلعنه لأنه لا يلعن أحدا لا لأن يزيد ليس أهلا لهذا  
أما قولك لم يكن كذابا فقد أنف جده الكذب على هرقل ولم يكن مسلما حينها وكذا فالخوارج أيضا لا يكذبون وبالتالي ليس هذا محل تعويل .. هذا اذا ماعتبرنا الكذب بشكله الظاهر  





> يلزمكم أنه إذا كان فاسقا، أن أبيه -رضي الله عنه- قد أولى أمر هذه الأمة لفاسق. وأن هذا القدح في أبيه وليس فيه هو


ولو كان هذا اللزوم واردا لكان هو أولى بمن بايعه باديء الرأي ، وعلى هذا فلزومك هذا ليس بلازم ، إذ قد يوليه معاوية وهو لا يعلم الا انه من خير من يقوم بهم الامر وكذا من بايعه ، لكن لا يعلم خبايا النفوس الا الله عز وجل فيقال إن الله عز وجل خيب ظن من ظنوا به خيرا وجاء على غير ماحدثوا به انفسهم  
ثم احذرك - وانا أدنى منك - من هذا اللزوم لأنه سوف يجرك الى مهالك اكبر مني ومنك فأنت تثبت به قاعدة تنطبق متى ما انطبق الحال وليت شعري لولم يصادمك الا ( كل نفس بما كسبت رهينة ) ( ولا تز وازرة وزر اخرى ) لكانت كافية برد قولك  


واخيرا  
علم الله لا يشغلني لا يزيد ولا غير يزيد فما لنفسي احتفظ به لنفسي وهو ثابت لا يغيره عاصف علا شأنه او دنى  
لكن مايضيرني أن نقترب من قوم أشهد الله على حبهم فوق حب النفس ولا أظن بك وبالاخوة جميعا الا هذا - ولا اعتبر ببعض السواقط الذين حذفت ردودهم من قبل - .. ومن هنا اخي قل ماتريد عن يزيد واعتقد به كما تشاء ولكن ابعد كل البعد عن اؤلئك .. ووالله لا أحملك الا على خير مما تظنه بنفسك  
ثم هب يا أخي أن اؤلئك الأخيار من الصحابة وأبنائهم والقراء والحفظة والأعراض التي انتهكت والمحارم التي ابيحت في تلك الثلاثة أيام كانت في أهلك - عفوا - هل كنت لتقف هذا الموقف المهادن للعابث بدمائهم وأعراضهم ؟  
الله أكبر 

ظلموا بقتلهم ويظلمون حتى بعد مماتهم ؟!!!
أوليست حرمة الميت كحرمته حي ؟
أقدر شعورك وماتصبوا اليه من وراء كل هذه المدافعات ولكن أليس من الظلم الفاحش الدفاع عمن قتل وهو ظالم ؟
كيف والمظلوم من أحب الخلق الى قلوبنا ؟ 
أليس من العدل في أقل الأحوال الإنصراف عن كل هذا قضه وقضيضه والقول اللهم نفسي نفسي ؟ 
مالي اراك تدفع مصيبة بجلب ماهو أشد وقعا وأنكى جرحا وأخس وأحط من سابقتها ؟ 












هل تعلم ؟ 
في نفسي شيء يقول أنا اطالبك بالاعتذار لمن فعل بهم يزيد يوم الحرة بماهو أقل الواجب تنصلك من يزيد  




حفظ الله الجميع

----------


## وادي الذكريات

*إن ثبت :* 
*أن يزيد استباح أهل المدينة مع ما تضمن من قتل خلق من الصحابة وأبنائهم كما ذكر ابن كثير* 
*فبذلك الفعل فقط لا نحبه .*
*ونصوص الشريعة جاءت بذم وكراهية الظالمين .* 
*وليضع في ذهنه كل واحد ممن قال أنه يحب يزيد : سفك دماء صحابة رسول الله رضي الله عنهم .*
*وما اجمل كلمات الأئمة : لا نحبـه ولا نسبـه .*

----------


## أسـامة

أخي عمر، جزاك الله خيرًا على حسن ظنك بأخيك.
أرى أن مشاركاتي الأخيرة قد أثارت حفيظة بعض الفضلاء من أمثالكم.
والمسألة بمنتهى البساطة، أن موقفي من يزيد على عدة محاور، بمعنى أدق (اجتمع فيه مدح وذم!)
وبالتالي الموازنة تكون -إلى حد ما- صعبة في مثل هذه الحالات، وتختلف فيها الأنظار عموما، ولولا اختلاف الاجتهادات هذه ما افترق الناس في يزيد على مذاهب عدة.
موقفي من يزيد لا يختلف عن مذهب الأئمة، وليس لظلم اقترفه، فيكون القصاص منه بأن أظلمه.
قد أفضى لما قدم، وحسابه على الله.
موقفي منه كلآتي:
1- لا أحبه (لواقعة الحرة).
وهذا أول شىء نذكره عن يزيد، لأن المصيبة كبيرة ولا شك. وهذا لا نختلف عليه.
2- لا أسبه ولا ألعنه.
وهذا أيضًا متفقون عليه. وبه قال الأئمة أيضًا.
3- ما هو عندي بفاسق، ولا بماجن.
هنا قد يوجد بعض الاختلاف في أنظار الناس، والثابت عندي "وهو ما رجحه الأئمة ومنهم شيخ الإسلام في الصفحة السابقة لما تفضلت بنقله"، أن هذه الروايات مكذوبة ولا يثبت عليه فسق.
4- ما هو بناصبي معاد لأهل البيت، وإن حدث مكروه فليس للعداء لآل البيت  وبغضهم، وإنما لأسباب أخرى.
ذلك لأنه لم يثبت عنه النصب "العداء لآل البيت".. ولا يوجد دليل على ذلك يمكن التدليل به.
5- ما هو عندي بكافر، ولا زنديق من باب أولى.
وهذا متفقون عليه.
6- لا أتنقص منه ولا أخوض فيه لحديث أم حرام عن رسول الله -صلى الله عليه  وسلم- وهو ثابت عنه في البخاري.
هنا الموازنة.
6- جهاده في سبيل الله -عز وجل- وغزوه الروم، وقتال الصحابة معه في سبيل  الله في جهة، وواقعة الحرة في جهة أخرى، يمنعاني من الخوض فيه.
وهذا طرف آخر من الموازنة.
بهذا المجموع نخرج بأننا لا نحبه ولا نسبه، ولا نخوض فيه أصلا لا بالمدح ولا باللعن.
هذه الموازنة.. هي خلاصة ما قاله شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله.
وآخر ما قاله -رحمه الله-: (فَالْوَاجِبُ الِاقْتِصَارُ فِي ذَلِكَ ، وَالْإِعْرَاضُ عَنْ ذِكْرِ يَزِيدَ بْنِ مُعَاوِيَةَ وَامْتِحَانِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ بِهِ فَإِنَّ هَذَا مِنْ الْبِدَعِ الْمُخَالِفَةِ لِأَهْلِ السُّنَّةِ وَالْجَمَاعَةِ). اهـ
وأخيرًا..
اختلاف الموازنة لاختلاف الأنظار فيها، لا ينفي الأصل الذي تم الاتفاق عليه.
الآن أيها الفضلاء.. وصلنا لنقطة جيدة، يمكن الانطلاق منها لأي مناقشة أخرى تريدون تحريرها (مع وضع ما سبق في عين الاعتبار لتجنب الاعادة والتكرار).

----------


## عراق الحموي

الحمد لله ، و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله ، و على آله و صحبه ، و سلم : 
أخي الكريم : 



> يا حموي
> اعلم أننا معاشر أهل السنة لا نأخذ بالروايات المجهولة والتي ليس لها إسناد.
> فتحدث بعلم.. وهات ما في جعبتك.


الأهم في تعليقك هو نفي صحة ما نقلته عن ابن الأثير لجهالته أو لعدم وجود السند ، و مع أنَّ هذه مجازفة لا تليقُ بطالب علم ، فسأتنزلُ معك أنَّ هذه الرسالة مكذوبة ، و لكن دعنا ننقد المتنَ نقداً داخلياً ، أليسَ يمكننا ذلك ؟ و سؤالي : أليسَ ما جاء عن المؤرخين قاطبة بلا أدنى مواربة ما يوافق بتواترٍ عنهم ما في هذه الرسالة ؟

----------


## وادي الذكريات

> *إن ثبت :* 
> *أن يزيد استباح أهل المدينة مع ما تضمن من قتل خلق من الصحابة وأبنائهم كما ذكر ابن كثير* 
> *فبذلك الفعل فقط لا نحبه .*
> *ونصوص الشريعة جاءت بذم وكراهية الظالمين .* 
> *وليضع في ذهنه كل واحد ممن قال أنه يحب يزيد : سفك دماء صحابة رسول الله رضي الله عنهم .*
> *وما اجمل كلمات الأئمة : لا نحبـه ولا نسبـه .*


 أتراجع عن هذا الكلام 
أنا ليس لي شأن والله عز وجل أعلم بحاله .

----------


## أسـامة

> و سؤالي : أليسَ ما جاء عن المؤرخين قاطبة بلا أدنى مواربة ما يوافق بتواترٍ عنهم ما في هذه الرسالة ؟


ليس كل شىء يُقال على سبيل الإخبار يؤخذ به.
وخاصة في الفتن، وإن كان هناك بعض التسامح في الأخبار في العموم.
ولكن في الفتن، لا يوجد هذا التسامح، نظرًا لانتشار الكذب فيمن تعلمهم وأعلمهم.  :Smile: 
والإخباري يُسند، ونحن ننقد.
وإن لم يسند واحد منهم، أسند غيره.
فأثبت لي هذا التواتر الذي ادعيته. وهات لي الروايات ننظر فيها.

----------


## عراق الحموي

> و يزيد القضيّة عتامةً مَعيرة التاريخ على الأحكام الشرعيّة


تصويب منطقي ، يقتضيه السياق ، و مضمون الكلام : مَعيرة الأحكام الشرعية بالتاريخ ، و الأحكام بشقيها الإنشائي و الخَبري .

و لعلي أكمل في متسع وقت ، مع التأكيد على أهمية النظر بصورةٍ كاملة ، بجمع الأحاديث الذامّة و المادحة ، و فهم سياقاتها ، و النظر إلى التاريخ بجملته في تلكَ الحقبة ، ثم الخروج بنتيجة ترضي الحاضر ، و الأجيال القادمة ، و الموضوع ليس ذماً للذم ، لا و الله لا نريد ذاك ، إذْ هي مشاعر قاتلة إذا استغرقت الإنسان ، إذْ يقول ممضي مجهول جهالة عين لا جهالة قدْر - عَرَّفنا اللهُ به - باسم الواحدي - وفقه الله أينما حلَّ و ارتحل و ليحمل محبتي له دائمة معه - في بيتٍ سنع له ، يُفهم منه ما نريد قياساً :
لم يُخلقِ الخَلقُ لكي يرصدوا --- مشاعراً للناس أو يحرسوا  
و لرفد الموضوع ، و لنجعل القضية أكبر مما هيَ عليه ، فلنقرأ - ثُم نتناقش حولها - سلسلةَ مقالاتٍ تُنشر لأول مرة - على الإسلام أون لاين - لشيخ المحقيقين الأستاذ الدكتور عبد العظيم الديب - رحمةُ الله عليه - بعنوان : خطورة التاريخ الإسلامي ، لماذا التاريخ الإسلامي وحده ؟ ، و عن سماحة الترك أتحدث ؟ .. و لعلَّ مغزاه واضح بيّن ، ما أجلَّ فطنته ، و الله يرحمنا .

----------


## السكران التميمي

> قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية قدس الله روحه ورحمه:
> في خلافة عثمان وُلد لمعاوية ولدٌ سمّاه يزيد باسم أخيه يزيد، وهو الذي تولّى الملك بعد أبيه معاوية، وهو الذي قُتِل الحسينُ في خلافته، وهو الذي جرى بينه وبين أهل الحرّة ما جرىَ، وليس هو من الصحابة، بل هو خليفةٌ من الخلفاء الذين تولَّوا بعد الخلفاء الراشدين، كأمثاله من خلفاء بني أمية وبني العباس.
> وهؤلاء الخلفاء كانوا مسلمين باطنًا وظاهرًا، لم يكونوا معروفين بكفرٍ ولا نِفاقٍ ، وكان لهم حسناتُ كما لهم سيئات. وكثير منهم أو أكثرُهم له حسناتٌ يرحمُه الله بها، وتترجح على سيئاته، ومقاديرُ ذلك على التحقيق لا يعلمه إلاّ الله.
> ويزيدُ هذا الذي ولي الملك هو أول مَن غزا القسطنطينية، غزاها في خلافة أبيه معاوية. وقد روى البخاري في صحيحه عن ابن عمر قال: قال رسول الله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : "أول جيشٍ يغزو القسطنطينية مغفورٌ له".
> ومَن قال إنه كان كافرًا، أو إنَ أباه معاوية كان كافرًا، وإنه قتل الحسينَ تشفّيًا وأخذًا بثأر أقاربه من الكفار فهو أيضًا كاذبٌ مفترٍ، فلا يجوز أن يُغْلَى لا في يزيد ولا غيره، بل لا يجوز أن يتكلم في أحدٍ إلا بعلم وعدل.
> وقد سُئل أحمد بن حنبل، عن يزيد أيُكتب عنه الحديث؟ فقال: لا، ولا كرامة، أليس هو الذي فعل بأهل الحرَّة ما فعل؟، وقال له ابنه: إنَّ قومًا يقولون إنا نحب يزيد، فقال: هل يحبّ يزيد أحد فيه خير؟، فقال له: فلماذا لا تلعنه؟ فقال: ومتى رأيتَ أباكَ يلعنُ أحدًا؟
> ومع هذا فيزيدُ لم يأمر بقتل الحسين، ولا حُمِلَ رأسه إلى بين يديه، ولا نكتَ بالقضيب على ثناياه، بل الذي جرى هذا منه هو عبيدُ الله بن زياد، كما ثبت ذلك في "صحيح البخاري"، ولا طِيْفَ برأسه في الدنيا، ولا سُبي أحد من أهل الحسين، بل الشيعة كتبوا إليه وغرّوه، فأشار عليه أهلُ العلم والنُّصْحِ بأن لا يقبلَ منهم، فأرسل ابنَ عمه مسلم بن عقيل، فرجع أكثرُهم عن كتبهم، حتى قُتل ابن عمه، ثم خرج منهم عسكر مع عمر بن سعد حتى قتلوا الحسين مظلومًا شهيدًا، أكرمه الله بالشهادة كما أكرم بها أباه وغيره من سلفه سادات المسلمين.
> وثبت أنه لما حُمِلَ علي بن الحسين وأهلُ بيته إلى يزيد وقعَ البكاءُ في بيتِ يزيد، لأجل القرابة التي كانت بينهم، ولأجل المصيبة، ورُوِي أن يزيد قال: لعنَ الله ابنَ مَرجانة- يعني ابنَ زياد-، لو كان بينه وبين الحسين قرابةٌ لما قتلَه. وقال: قد كنت أرضَى من طاعة أهل العراق بدون قتل الحسين. وأنه خيَّر علي بن الحسين بين مُقامِه عنده وبين الرجوع إلى المدينة، فاختار الرجوع، فجهَّزه أحسن جهاز.
> ويزيدُ لم يأمر بقتل الحسين، ولكن أمرَ بدفعِه عن منازعتِه في الملك، ولكن لم يَقتُل قَتَلةَ الحسين ولم يَنتقِم منهم، فهذا مما أُنكِر على يزيد، كما أُنكِر عليه ما فَعَلَ بأهلِ الحرَّةِ لمّا نكَثوا بيعته، فإنه أمرَ بعد القدرة عليهم بماباحةِ المدينةِ ثلاثًا.
> والصواب هو ما عليه الأئمة: من أنه لا يخص بمحبة ولا يلعن، ومع هذا فإن كان فاسقاً أو ظالماً فالله يغفر للفاسق والظالم لا سيما إذا أتى بحسنات عظيمة.


رجاءً كما أغلق الموضوع الآخر صنو هذا؛ بهذا النقل من قبل الأخ (المحمادي) عن شيخ الإسلام = فليغلق هذا الموضوع أيضاً.

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

قال الامام الحافظ الفقيه ابن حزم الاندلسي رحمه الله تعالى في مجموع رسائل الأمام ابن حزم ج2 /140-141
* ومن المعروف دقة ابن حزم في الروايات التاريخية وتعامله معها كالآثار والأحاديث من ناحية النقد
* كما أن ابن حزم ينتسب جده إلى الأمويين ولاء واتهم بعضهم ابن حزم بالتشيع للأمويين !
ولاية يزيد ابنهوبويع يزيد بن معاوية، إذ مات أبوه؛ يكنى أبا خالد. وامتنع من بيعته الحسين بن علي بن أبي طالب، وعبد الله بن الزبير بن العوام. فأما الحسين عليه السلام والرحمة فنهض إلى الكوفة فقتل قبل دخولها. وهو ثالثة مصائب الإسلام بعد أمير المؤمنين عثمان، أو رابعها بعد عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه، وخرومه، لأن المسلمين استضيموا في قتله ظلماً علانية. وأما عبد الله بن الزبير فاستجار بمكة، فبقى هنالك إلى أن أغزى يزيد الجيوش إلى المدينة، حرم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وإلى مكة، حرم الله تعالى، فقتل بقايا المهاجرين والأنصار يوم الحرة. وهي أيضاً أكبر مصائب الإسلام وخرومه، لأن أفاضل المسلمين وبقية الصحابة وخيار المسلمين من جلة التابعين قتلوا جهراً ظلماً في الحرب وصبراً. وجالت الخيل في مسجد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وراثت وبالت في الروضة بين القبر والمنبر، ولم تصل جماعة في مسجد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولا كان فيه أحد، 
حاشا سعيد بن المسيب فإنه لم يفارق المسجد؛ ولولا شهادة عمرو بن عثمان ابن عفان، ومروان بن الحكم عند مجرم بن عقبة المري بأنه مجنون لقتله. وأكره الناس على أن يبايعوا يزيد بن معاوية على أنهم عبيد له، إن شاء باع، وإن شاؤ أعتق؛ وذكر له بعضهم البيعة على حكم القرآن وسنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فأمر بقتله فضرب عنقه صبراً. وهتك مسرف أو مجرم الإسلام هتكاً، وأنهب المدينة ثلاثاً، واستخف بأصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ومدت الأيدي إليهم وانتهبت دورهم؛ وانتقل هؤلاء إلى مكة شرفها الله تعالى، فحوصرت، ورمي البيت بحجارة المنجنيق، تولى ذلك الحصين بن نمير السكوني في جيوش أهل الشام، وذلك لأن مجرم بن عقبة المري، مات بعد وقعة الحرة بثلاث ليال، وولى مكانه الحصين بن نمير. وأخذ الله تعالى يزيد أخذ عزيز مقتدر، فمات بعد الحرة بأقل من ثلاثة أشهر وأزيد من شهرين. وانصرفت الجيوش عن مكة.
ومات يزيد في نصف ربيع الأول سنة أربع وستين، وله نيف وثلاثون سنة. أمه: ميسون بنت بحدل الكلبية، وكانت مدته ثلاث سنين وثمانية أشهر وأياماً فقط.و قال في كتاب الاحكام ج 1 ص 25 
وقال تعالى { بل نقذف بالحق على الباطل فيدمغه فإذا هو زاهق  ولكم الويل مما تصفون } 
ولا شك في أن هذا إنما هو بالحجة لأن السيف مرة لنا ومرة علينا وليس كذلك البرهان بل هو لنا أبدا ودامغ لقول مخالفينا ومزهق له أبدا 
ورب قوة باليد قد دمغت بالباطل حقا كثيرا فأزهقته منها يوم الحرة ويوم قتل عثمان رضي الله عنه ويوم قتل الحسين وابن الزبير رضي الله عنهم ولعن قتلتهم وقد قتل أنبياء كثير وما غلبت حجتهم قط

----------


## الواحدي

> وقال تعالى { بل نقذف بلحق على لباطل فيدمغه فإذا هو زاهق ولكم لويل مما تصفون } 
> [/color]


= (بَلْ نَقْذِفُ بِالْحَقّ عَلَى الْبَاطِلِ فَيَدْمَغُهُ فَإِذَا هُوَ زَاهِقٌ وَلَكُمُ الْوَيْلُ مِمّا تَصِفُونَ)

----------


## ياسين علوين المالكي

بارك الله بكم على هذا النقل سيدي العمري

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

بارك الله في الشيخ الواحدي على التنبيه...وتم الإصلاح والحمد لله
الحبيب ياسين...وفيكم بارك .

----------


## عراق الحموي

الحمد لله ، و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله ، و على آله و صحبه ، و سلم : 
سؤالاتي ؛ من باب إيضاح المسألة و صقلها .
أولاً : إنْ كنت تثقُ بموقف الإمام ابن الجوزي ، فآت لي تبرير ما قاله ، في رسالته المشهورة (الردُّ على المتعصبِ العَنيد) : إذْ يقول فيها : 
(1) فلما وصلت الرؤوس إلى يزيد ، جلس و دعا بأشراف أهل الشام فأجسلهم حوله ، ثم وضع الرأس بين يديه ، و جعل ينكت بالقضيب على فيه ، و يقول : 
نفلِقنَ هاماً ، من رجالٍ أعزةٍ --- علينا ، و هم كانوا أعقَّ و أظلما  
(2) ولَّى يزيد عثمان بن محمد بن أبي سفيان المدينة ، فبعث إلى يزيد وفداً من المدينة ، فلما رجع الوفد أظهروا شتم يزيد بالمدينة ، و قالوا : قدمنا من عند رجلٍ ليس له دين ، يشرب الخمر ، و يعزف بالطنابير ، و يلعب بالكلاب .

و لنا أن نقول - لأخينا أسامة و لغيره - : 
إن ما تعترف به من كلام ابن الجوزي هناك ، ينقض هنا ما تراه و تعتقده ، فلك الخيار إما قبول الروايات ، و الترجيح بما روى غيره إما تعديلاً أو شبه تعديل أو توقف أو ذم ؟ أو نُسِقط ابن الجوزي من حساباتنا ؟ و إنّي أراك رجلاً عاقلاً ، و لا تجازف كما جازفت سابقاً : و قل بل المقارنة و النظر إلى أقوال المؤرخين كافة ، و القول قولك ؟

و نتسأل كما تسأل محققُّ الكتاب ، قائلاً عن ندم يزيد من مقتل الحسين : أما كانَ الأولى به أن يرتدع و يكف عن قتال أهل المدينة و رمي الكعبة المنجنيق بعد ندمه ؟ إنه سؤال منطقي !

ثانياً : لزيادة توثيق ما قال أخونا الواحدي ناقلاً عن الإمام الذهبي ، في حديثه عن عمر بن عبد العزيز - رضي الله عنه و رحمه - ، ننظُر في : الصواعق المحرقة لابن حجر / 221 .

ثالثاً : قال ابن كثير : إن يزيد كان إماماً فاسقاً ؟؟
و المسألة في يزيد واضحة إنْ شاء الله ، و لكنها تناقضات ابن العربي ، .. 
و قد جرى .. ذهبُ الأصيل على لجينِ الماء .

----------


## عراق الحموي

> ينقض هنا ما تراه و تعتقده


تصويب : يُنقض هنا بما تراه و تعتقده .



> و رمي الكعبة المنجنيق


تصويب : و رمي الكعبة بالمنجنيق .

----------


## عراق الحموي

> (1) فلما وصلت الرؤوس إلى يزيد ، جلس و دعا بأشراف أهل الشام فأجسلهم حوله ، ثم وضع الرأس بين يديه ، و جعل ينكت بالقضيب على فيه ، و يقول : 
> 
> 
> نفلِقنَ هاماً ، من رجالٍ أعزةٍ --- علينا ، و هم كانوا أعقَّ و أظلما


و قبل النفي و الإنكار ، فلنسمع ما قال ابن كثير - رحمه الله - بعد موافقته لشيخ الإسلام في آخر قول له : و قد اختلف العلماءُ في رأس الحسين : هل سيَّره ابن زياد إليه أم لا ؟ على قولين ، الأظهرُ منهما أنَّه سيَّره إليه ، فقد ورد في ذلكَ آثار كثيرة ، و الله أعلم (9/194) ، و وافقه عليه الذهبي - رحمة الله عليه - . 
ثم ، و في نفس السياق ،  نقل ابن عساكر بإسناده : أنَّ الرأس مكث في خزائن السلاح حتى ولي سليمان ، فبعث فجيء به فطيبه و كفنه ، فلما وصلت المسودة سألوا عن موضع الرأس و نبشوه ، فالله أعلم ما صنع به . 
قال الذهبي معقباً على هذه القصة : و هي قويّة الإسناد (السير 3/319) .
و السؤال - الآن - مكرراً و مصقولاً : أيُّ ندم حلَّ بيزيد ؟ و الرأس مرميٌّ .. و أين ْ ؟ في خزائن السلاح .  
ملاحظة : المسودة هم : جنود العباسيين ، و كان هذا شعارهم خلال ثورتهم على الأمويين .
قلتُ : و ماذا يريدُ به العباسيون ؟ الله المستعان .هذا يفلُّ به الخُطوبُ --- وذا يَقُدُّ بهِ الجماجم .

----------


## أسـامة

فضلاً منك... لا تقول (أخانا) أسامة، يمكنك مناداتي باسمي مجردًا.
سيد عراق.. كنت في انتظارك، للحديث حول دعوتك العريضة بالتواتر لرسالة ابن عباس، وأراك تملصت منها، وهذا كان متوقعًا.
ولستُ بعلام الغيوب ولكني أرى *** بلحاظ الرأي ما هو واقع
ثم
أراك تخبط فتخلط، ويغلب عليك التدليل أو الاستشهاد بما في أيدي الرافضة.
فاسمع..
الخلط، أنك تخلط بين ما يذكره الإمام ابن الجوزي من الإقرار والإخبار، وشتان بينهما، ولا قياس.
الخلط الثاني، أن الكتاب الذي ادعيته (رسالته المشهورة) نعم هي مشهورة عند الرافضة. 
ولكن غلبك الذي تعلمته، والذي فيه تبحث ليتسنى لك إرغام مخالفك، بما هو ثابت عندك وغير ثابت عن مصنفه وليس بثابت عند مخالفك تبعا لذلك، فتقيس الثابت ككتابه في التفسير وتاريخه، برسالة متداولة بين أيدي الرافضة.
ولكن -تنزلاً مني- لا بأس بأن ندرس الواقعة ذاتها، هل تُثبت أن رأس الحسين في الشام؟ وأن هذه الواقعة قد حدثت؟ فإن كان نعم، فعليك بالدليل.
الفرق بيننا وبينكم، أننا "أهل الإسناد"، فلعلك تنطلق من هذا المنطلق.

وأما سؤالك المنطقي، فأسألك سؤال منطقي مثله:
ألم يحدث معك! أنك تبت من شىء وندمت عليه، ثم وقعت في المحظور نفسه أو أعلى منه؟
فإن كان هذا يحدث معك . أتراه شيئًا "المفترض منطقيا" أن لا يحدث مع غيرك.
دعك من هذه التراهات.. فضلاً منك.

وأما مشاركة الشيخ الواحدي، فالشيخ الواحدي -حفظه الله- من أهل العلم الذين نحسبهم على خير، وهو يذهب لموافقة الأثر الذي نقله الإمام الذهبي، ومثله من أهل العلم لا يحتاجون لتعضيدات غيرهم.

ولا تخبط بين أقوال العلماء، كالإمام ابن كثير والإمام ابن العربي.. وإلا لألزمتك من كلام ابن كثير ما لا تتحمله ولا تطيقه في المسألة ذاتها.

وأخيرًا..
ركز على المسألة التي نتحدث عنها، واعلم... أن رأس سيد شباب أهل الجنة -رضي الله عنه- مختلف في موضعها أيما إختلاف، ولا يُعلم عنها صحة شىء يمكن الجزم به.
ولا عليك بالأمويين ولا العباسيين ولا غيرهما. (ركز) قد استطاعتك.

----------


## يزيد الموسوي

لن أناقش مسؤولية يزيد من عدمها عن دم الحسين، وسأسلم جدلا وتنـزلا أنه أمر بذلك 
فما الذي يتغير في دلالة الحديث "مغفور لهم"
هل سيتغير التفسير والموقف منه فيما لو كان القتيل رجلا آخر سوى الحسين، معبود الشيعة
الواقع أن كثيرا ممن يدعي السنية وقع تحت الضغط الشيعي وقدم تنازلات
توهما أن للحسين مقاما ليس لغيره، حتى إنه يقارب منزلة أبيه
مع أن عشرات الصحابة خير وأفضل من الحسين رضي الله عنه

----------


## عمر بن سليمان

> وسأسلم جدلا وتنـزلا أنه أمر بذلك 
> فما الذي يتغير في دلالة الحديث "مغفور لهم"


عفوا اخي 
لا ليس الأمر كذلك (((  لو ))) ثبت لأختلف الأمر من جذوره

----------


## الاوزاعي

> عفوا اخي 
> لا ليس الأمر كذلك (((  لو ))) ثبت لأختلف الأمر من جذوره



ما الذي كان ليختلف في الموضوع؟ بين لنا ذلك يا رعاك الله ؟
ما كُنت أرغب معاودة الاشتراك في هذا الموضوع فقد صار كمن يطحن الماء!!، ولكن ردك هذا أثار الفضول لدي!.
وأحسب بأن الأخ أُسامة بيّنَ المسألة بشكل واضح!، وبانتظار إجابتك يا أخ عمر.

----------


## عصام البشير

أنا توقفتُ عن الموضوع نزولا عند رغبة الأخ أسامة، وأعجبني كلام الأخ السكران التميمي.
ولكنني لن أسكت إذا رأيت مثل هذه التفاهات.
وأنصح كل متكلم في هذا الموضوع ألا ينبس بحرف إلا بعد أن ينظر هل سبقه إلى ذلك أحد من السلف الصالح أو أهل العلم المعتبرين، فإن المسألة ليست من النوازل العصرية التي يجتهد فيها كل من هب ودب..
ما هذه الدعاوى التي تتأذي منها الأسماع؟
ألا حياء من الله ..


الله المستعان.

----------


## عمر بن سليمان

> ما الذي كان ليختلف في الموضوع؟ بين لنا ذلك يا رعاك الله ؟
> ما كُنت أرغب معاودة الاشتراك في هذا الموضوع فقد صار كمن يطحن الماء!!، ولكن ردك هذا أثار الفضول لدي!.
> وأحسب بأن الأخ أُسامة بيّنَ المسألة بشكل واضح!، وبانتظار إجابتك يا أخ عمر.


حبا وكرامه 
تفضل 



> وَأَمَّا مَنْ قَتَلَ " الْحُسَيْنَ " أَوْ أَعَانَ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ أَوْ رَضِيَ بِذَلِكَ فَعَلَيْهِ لَعْنَةُ اللَّهِ وَالْمَلَائِكَة  ِ وَالنَّاسِ أَجْمَعِينَ ؛ لَا يَقْبَلُ اللَّهُ مِنْهُ صَرْفًا وَلَا عَدْلًا .


مجموع الفتاوي لشيخ الاسلام/فصل في : افترق الناس في يزيد بن معاوية ثلاث فرق

----------


## أسـامة

> لن أناقش مسؤولية يزيد من عدمها عن دم الحسين، وسأسلم جدلا وتنـزلا أنه أمر بذلك 
> فما الذي يتغير في دلالة الحديث "مغفور لهم"
> هل سيتغير التفسير والموقف منه فيما لو كان القتيل رجلا آخر سوى الحسين، معبود الشيعة
> الواقع أن كثيرا ممن يدعي السنية وقع تحت الضغط الشيعي وقدم تنازلات
> توهما أن للحسين مقاما ليس لغيره، حتى إنه يقارب منزلة أبيه


أخي الفاضل يزيد.
الذي يؤخذ على يزيد هو أنه لم ينتقم من قتلة الحسين -رضي الله عنه-، ولا ننقاش أصلا مسؤوليته من عدمها لعدم وجود دليل على ذلك.
ولكن عدم الانتقام من قتلته هذا من باب الالزام.
ومؤاخذتنا عليه هي يوم الحرة، وإن كان لم يقم بهذا بنفسه، إلا أنه أمر به.
وأما دلالة الحديث، فسبق الكلام عنها، وربما نزيده لاحقًا -إن شاء الله تعالى-.
والحسين -رضي الله عنه- ليس عندنا هو معبود الشيعة، وإلا لقلنا أن عيسى -عليه السلام- معبود النصارى.
وليس الأمر كذلك، بل الحسين له منزلة عظيمة عندنا نحن معاشر أهل السنة جميعا، ونحبه جميعا، فهو صحابي كريم، ومجاهد في سبيل الله، ومن أهل بيت رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-، وشهيد -رضي الله عنه-، وسيد شباب أهل الجنة، وأمه هي فاطمة الزهراء -رضي الله عنها-، وأبيه هو أمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب -رضي الله عنه-، وسماه رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- ابنه.. وغير ذلك الكثير والكثير.

اضافة أخيرة:
الرافضة يسعون سعيا حثيثا في اقناع كثير من الناس أن أهل السنة هم شيعة معاوية -رضي الله عنه-، وأن الرافضة هم شيعة علي -رضي الله عنه-، وهذا محض خطإ وتلبيس غير مقبول.

فـ علي بن أبي طالب هو أمير المؤمنين والخليفة الرابع لنا معاشر المسلمين، وشيعته هم علماء أهل السنة، علي بن أبي طالب، وعبد الله بن عباس ترجمان القرآن.. وغيرهما رضي الله عنهم جميعا.
ومعاوية بن أبي سفيان هو الخليفة السادس بعد الحسن بن علي، وشيعته هم علماء أهل السنة، معاوية، وأم المؤمنين عائشة فقيهة هذه الأمة.. وغيرهما رضي الله عنهم جميعا.
وما نحن إلا الفئة التي جمعها الحسن -رضي الله عنه- تحت إمام واحد، كما أخبر بذلك من لا ينطق عن الهوى -صلى الله عليه وسلم-.

وأما الرافضة فهم شيعة الشيطان، لا هم من شيعة عليّ، ولا شيعة معاوية.
فليعلم.
والله الموفق.

----------


## الاوزاعي

> حبا وكرامه 
> تفضل 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				وَأَمَّا مَنْ قَتَلَ " الْحُسَيْنَ " أَوْ أَعَانَ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ أَوْ  رَضِيَ بِذَلِكَ فَعَلَيْهِ لَعْنَةُ اللَّهِ وَالْمَلَائِكَة  ِ  وَالنَّاسِ أَجْمَعِينَ ؛ لَا يَقْبَلُ اللَّهُ مِنْهُ صَرْفًا وَلَا  عَدْلًا .
> 			
> ...



ليس هذا ما أردته من سؤالي!!، وعلى كل حال وبالرغم من وجود ما يدعونا للوقوف مع ما نقلته عن شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية والذي له سباق ولحاق!:
-ومن ذلك الاستفسار عما إذا كان القتل بمجرده موجب للعنه وعدم قبول الله تعالى من فاعله صرفا ولا عدلا!، وهل ينطبق ذلكم على من قتل  بالاعتماد على حديث قتال الخارج على الولي؟ أم يقتصر على استحلالهم القتل ، فيقال بأن مثل هذا الكلام ينطبق على من استحل القتل فيكون كافرا فينزل عليه الكلام السابق؟!-
ومع ذلك كله!، فإني أعود لأقول:
إن كُنتَّ ممن يرى جواز لعنه!!
فالعنه كما شئت - فهذا شأنك إن أردت -ولكن ما الذي سيتغير في الموضوع ؟؟ هل سيستجد بالنسبة الينا من الكلام فيه من شيء؟ أم هل سيخدمنا في شيء؟
فقد قُتل من هم أعلى مقاما ومنزلة من الحسين ولم نرّ من يدعو للعن القتلة، ولا إثارة العواطف وما شابه بمناسبة وغير مناسبة!.

----------


## عراق الحموي

الحمد لله ، و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله ، و على آله و صحبة ، و سلم : 
أخي أسامة - هداني الله و إياك - :

قلت - باركَ الله فيك و أحسن إليك - : 



> سيد عراق.. كنت في انتظارك، للحديث حول دعوتك العريضة بالتواتر لرسالة ابن عباس، وأراك تملصت منها، وهذا كان متوقعًا.


قلت : يبدو أنك لم تستظهر سؤالي بشكلٍ جيّد ، حيث أنني تنزلت و اعتبرت أنَّ الرسالة مكذوبة ، مع أنها مجازفة ، حيث أن غالب الأخبار لا سند لها ، و نفيها فيها سرعة لا تصلح ، ثم سألتك عن تواتر سوءات يزيد بما يتوافق مع الرسالة ؟ 
و قلت - هداك الله و أحسن إليك - :



> أراك تخبط فتخلط، ويغلب عليك التدليل أو الاستشهاد بما في أيدي الرافضة.


أخي الكريم : قلت لك : الذهبي و ابن كثير و ابن الجوزي و ابن الأثير ... فهل هؤلاء رافضة ؟ الله المستعان .



> الخلط، أنك تخلط بين ما يذكره الإمام ابن الجوزي من الإقرار والإخبار، وشتان بينهما، ولا قياس.
> الخلط الثاني، أن الكتاب الذي ادعيته (رسالته المشهورة) نعم هي مشهورة عند الرافضة.


يا أخي الكريم ، الرسالة مُوَثّقة ، و نسبتها إلى ابن الجوزي صحيحة ، و في كتب "التاريخ" ما يوافق ما في هذه الرسالة ، و لا أعلم - و الله - أنها مشهورة عند الرافضة .
و قلت - هداك الله و أحسن إليك - : 



> ولكن -تنزلاً مني- لا بأس بأن ندرس الواقعة ذاتها، هل تُثبت أن رأس الحسين في الشام؟ وأن هذه الواقعة قد حدثت؟ فإن كان نعم، فعليك بالدليل.
> الفرق بيننا وبينكم، أننا "أهل الإسناد"، فلعلك تنطلق من هذا المنطلق.


أتيتك بالمقولة من كلام ابن كثير ، فتتبعها ، و مقولة ابن عساكر التي قال عنها الذهبي قويّة الإسناد . و ما "أنا" و "أنتم" ؟ الله المستعان .
و قلت : 



> ألم يحدث معك! أنك تبت من شىء وندمت عليه، ثم وقعت في المحظور نفسه أو أعلى منه؟
> فإن كان هذا يحدث معك..  أتراه شيئًا "المفترض منطقيا" أن لا يحدث مع غيرك.
> دعك من هذه التراهات.. فضلاً منك


يا أخي هداك الله ، تبريرك ليزيد أصبح ممجوجاً ، الموضوع كله في نفس السياق ، قتل الحسين ، و موقعة الحرة ، و هدم الكعبة .. و استباحة المدينة و رمي الكعبة أشد عندنا من مقتل الحسين ، فلا يقبل منطقاً أن أندم و لا أصحح الموقف ، و لا أقلها أن يتوقف من قتل ما تبقى من الأنصار و المهاجرين في المدينة .

و قد ركَّب الله في نفوس بني آدم كافة من معرفة العدل ما ينكرون به أن يتقمص اللص شخص الحارس ، و أن ينتحل الفاجر شخصية التقي ، و أن يدعي الشيطان حقيقة الملك ، و لنطرب لما قال شيخ المعرة : 
فوا عجباً كم يدّعي الفضل ناقص --- ووا أسفاً كم يُظهر النقص فاضل 
إذا وصف الطائي بالبخل مادرٌ --- و عيّر قسّاً بالفهاهة باقل 
و قال السُهى : يا شمس أنت خفيّة --- و قال الدجى : يا صبح لونك حائل 
و طاولت الأرضُ السماءَ سفاهة --- و فاخَرت الشهبَ الحصى و الجنادل 
فيا موت زُر إن الحياة ذميمة --- و يا نفس جدّي إن دهرك هازل 
و الله يتوب عليَّ و عليك ، و على من دخل إلى هذه الجادّة .

----------


## عمر بن سليمان

> إن كُنتَّ ممن يرى جواز لعنه!!
> فالعنه كما شئت - فهذا شأنك إن أردت -.


اذا كان الكافر من اليهود والنصارى لا يلعن حتى نستيقن موته على الكفر 
كيف بي العن من أسوأ أحواله الخلاف بإسلامه إلم يكن الاجماع !!!!
أما باقي حديثك فاعتذر منك اخي .. ربما يواصل معك احد الأخوة

----------


## السكران التميمي

> اذا كان الكافر من اليهود والنصارى لا يلعن حتى نستيقن موته على الكفر


 عفواً..
من قال هذا؟!!

----------


## عمر بن سليمان

> عفواً..
> من قال هذا؟!!


اخي عرف لي اللعن حتى تعلم هل يطلق على المعين أم لا 
اخي نحن امة داعية لا طاردة غفر الله لك 
إن كنت تصر على المصادر فلا بأس فلست ممن يبخلون بالمصادر

----------


## السكران التميمي

كافرٌ معلومٌ كفره لا ألعنه حتى أتأكد من موته على الكفر والسؤال عنه؟!!! سبحان الله..

----------


## يزيد الموسوي

أرجو أن تتسع صدوركم للمداخلات

ولي على مقولة ابن تيمية إشكال، وأرجو ألا يبارد أحد إلى القول: من أنت حتى؟ فليس الرجل بمعصوم
وصدق من قال:كفى المرء نبلا أن تعد معائبه، أما الإشكال فهو:
قال - رحمه الله - لا يقبل الله منه صرفا و لا عدلا - من أين له هذا؟
أما عودي على بدئي، فهو:
كل من ذم يزيد، أو نال منه - من الإمام أحمد فصاعدا أو نازلا
أبلغه حديث " مغفور لهم "؟ لا أظن، و لايكفي قول يسعك ما وسع السلف
حتى يثبت أنه قرأ الحديث، ثم قال ما قال
خاصة من قبل البخاري، كالإمام أحمد
ارجو أن ينعم النظر في هذا

----------


## الواحدي

> الحبيب الواحدي: اشتقنا لكم.. هل يصح أن يقال :لان كان السلف قد اثر عنهم الاختلاف في جواز لعنه و سبه..فلم يعرف عنهم مثله في عدم خبه..فلكأنهم مجمعون عليه...؟؟ عودا حميدا


الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله.
أخي الحبيب: وهل يكون حُب دون شوق؟ أخوك كذلك اشتاق؛ والشوق زاد المحبّين...
أمّا عن الذي ذكرت، فكلام الإمام أحمد واضح وراجح. والله أعلم.
وأرى أنّ الموضوع بدأ يشوبه شيء من المماحكات، ولعلّ مرجع ذلك شعور بعضنا أنه ملزم بالرد على الرأي المخالف في أسرع وقت؛ والتسرّع مزلّة الأقدام والأفهام.
وأنصح الإخوة الأفاضل بالرجوع إلى مشاركتَي الشيخ عصام (رقم: 51 و54)، فقد أوجز فيهما وأبان...
وأنصح نفسي وجميع الإخوة بالتمهّل، ومراجعة المسألة، وتناولها ضمن إطار تأصيلي متفق عليه.
كذلك ينبغي ألا ننسى أنّنا نتكلّم في مجلس عام مفتوح، فلْنُحاول أن نُلزِم أقلامنا شيئا من الحيطة والدقة، وأن ننتبه إلى الثغرات التي يمكن أن يلج علينا منها المخالِف.
وهذه النصيحة أوجِّهها إلى نفسي قبل إخواني.
ولست ممّن يحبِّذ إغلاق المواضيع. فإذا أراد الإخوة المهتمون بهذه المسألة أن يستمر النقاش ويثمر، عليهم أن يحصروا المسائل التي اختلفت فيها وجهات نظرهم، ثم أن يتدارسوها الواحدة تلو الأخرى، ليستفيد الجميع.
وعلى كلّ واحد منّا أيضًا أن يُحسِن الظنّ بأخيه، وألاّ نلجأ إلى "الترفيض" أو "التنصيب" لمجرد اختلاف الرأي.
وقبل ذلك كلّه، علينا أن نرعى مقام الصحابة وأهل البيت، وأن نوقِّر علماءنا ولو في مقام التخطئة..
والله الموفّق.

----------


## أسـامة

أخي يزيد.. حياك الله.
لا نختلف في كثير من الأشياء، بل نتفق في كثير من المواضع، ويتفق الجميع في جل المواضع وإن لم ينتبهوا لذلك.
ولكن موطن الخلاف الذي نختلف عليه في العموم، هو الجزم بالحديث.. هذا أولاً، والثاني هو حول كلامك عن الحسين -رضي الله عنه- والذي لا أظنك تعنيه أصلا، وخانك التعبير فيه.
ولا أتحدث عن الرافضة ولا هم عندي من المسلمين أصلا، حتى يوحدوا الله ولا يشركوا به شيئا.
ـــ
الأخ عراق
الرسالة لا أقول بأنها مكذوبة ولا ثابتة، فلا يمكن الجزم بهذا ولا ذاك إلا بالنظر في الإسناد أولا.
لكن.. تعجبتُ غاية العجب من وصفها بالمتواترة عنه، لذا طالبتك بالإثبات، والبينة على المدعي.
وكثرة الأخبار لا تفيد صحة ولا فسادًا، وخاصة في أوقات الفتن لوجود الوضاعين الذين يريدون إثبات معتقداتهم الفاسدة.
وكما قلتُ آنفًا.. الإخباري يُسند.. ونحن ننقد.

إن كنت لا تدري أن هذه الرسالة التي استشهدت بكلام ابن الجوزي فيها أنها مشهورة متداولة بين أيدي الرافضة، فالحمد لله أنك قد علمت هذا، حتى لا تقع فيه.
ما بين أيدي الرافضة متروك لا قيمة له، فإن وُجدت نسخة صحيحة ثابتة عن الإمام ابن الجوزي وحققها أحد الفضلاء ممن يعرف عنهم صلاح العقيدة، فيمكن "الاستشهاد" بما فيها حينئذ "لا الاستدلال"، وإلا فلا.

لا تلزمني بتتبع أشياء، تلقيها وتذهب، فأنت الملزم بتوثيق المعلومة، لا محاورك، سواء أنا أم غيري.

يا سيدي الفاضل، أنت ادعيت أن هناك سؤال منطقي، ورددت عليك بنفس الطريقة، وإلا فلا أستخدم هذه الطريقة أصلا، ولا تصلح في مُدارسة مثل هذه المواضيع.
فهذا كان من باب إلزامك بما استخدمتَه أنت، لا أنا.

وأنت تظن أنني أدافع عن يزيد، ربما لأنك استثقلت قراءة جميع ما سُطر في هذا الموضوع فلم تدري ما موقفي وإن قرأت بعين مجردة، علمت أنني أضع كل شىء في مكانه الصحيح، فلا أدافع عنه.. ولا أظلمه.
ولكن أضع ما له، وما عليه.
وهذا الذي أثبته، هو ما أثبته غير واحد من الأئمة، وليس شيخ الإسلام وحده كما يظن البعض، فشيخ الإسلام رجح ما رجحه قبله من الأئمة، بتجرد تام.
والله المستعان.

----------


## أسـامة

الشيوخ الأفاضل (عمر) و (خالد)
الأمر على تفصيل فيه، ولا أظن أنه يخفى على أمثالكما من الفضلاء، بل لا يساورني شك في هذا.
ولكني أخشى أن يخرج الموضوع عن مسائله ومباحثه.
بارك الله فيكما ونفع بكما.

----------


## الاوزاعي

> الشيوخ الأفاضل (عمر) و (خالد)
> الأمر على تفصيل فيه، ولا أظن أنه يخفى على أمثالكما من الفضلاء، بل لا يساورني شك في هذا.
> ولكني أخشى أن يخرج الموضوع عن مسائله ومباحثه.
> بارك الله فيكما ونفع بكما.


بورك فيك، وهذا قريب مما أردت قوله فسبقتني اليه....!
وعليه حتى لا يشتت الموضوع ولا يشتت القراء، فلعلنا أن نقوم بجمع نقاطه، لنرى ما اتفقنا عليه وما اختلفنا فيه....!
وعلى سبيل المثال:
- هل يجوز لعن يزيد
- هل كان يزيد كافرا
- هل كان فاسقا
- هل كانت خلافته صحيحة
- هل يصح وصفه بأمير المؤمنين
- هل تجوز محبته؟ وهل يأثم من أحبه؟
- هل يجب عليّ بغضه؟ وهل آثم إن لم أبغضه؟
- هل كان يزيد ناصبيا؟
- هل من يدافع عن يزيد في جانب من الجوانب يكون ناصبيا؟
- هل من يلعن يزيدا يكون رافضياً على الدوام؟ أم قد يكون سنياً؟
- ما هي الأخبار التي ثبتت صحتها ويتعلق بها من ذهب الى ذم اليزيد باطلاق؟
- هل الخلاف في يزيد ينبني عليه ولاء وبراء؟
- هل يجب إثارة مثل هذه القضايا من التاريخ الاسلامي، أم الأفضل إثارة غيرها من الاحداث التاريخية التي تخدم الأمة في الوقت الحاضر؟
- ما الفائدة المرجوة من إثارة مثل هذا الموضوع؟
وما الى ذلك، خطوة خطوة!!
ونفع الله بكم.

----------


## عمر بن سليمان

> بورك فيك، وهذا قريب مما أردت قوله فسبقتني اليه....!
> وعليه حتى لا يشتت الموضوع ولا يشتت القراء، فلعلنا أن نقوم بجمع نقاطه، لنرى ما اتفقنا عليه وما اختلفنا فيه....!
> وعلى سبيل المثال:
> - هل يجوز لعن يزيد
> - هل كان يزيد كافرا
> - هل كان فاسقا
> - هل كانت خلافته صحيحة
> - هل يصح وصفه بأمير المؤمنين
> - هل تجوز محبته؟ وهل يأثم من أحبه؟
> ...


اخي بارك الله فيك 
حصر جميل نفعنا الله بك 
لكن أظن وراء الأكمة ماوراها 
فثمة من يتربص بجواز الخروج على الوالي بفسقه " فقط " كما فعل الحسين رضي الله عنه .. وإن كنت لا تعلم فهناك من ينبش في هذا الموضوع تحديدا للوصول الى هذه النتيجة في منتديات عدة .. وقد تطور الموضوع الى أن وجد أناس معاصرون ينسبون انفسهم للسلفيه ونكاية بالطرف الآخر أسرفوا فجرحوا الحسين رضي الله عنه وقالوا فيه مايؤلم والذي أنا منه أني اعلم يقينا أن السلفية منهم براء
وانا وانت والأخوه - أحسبكم والله حسيبكم - نناقش لنعلم أين تقع قدمنا من هذا وذاك في حين أن هناك من يبحثون عن الصيد في الوحل وللنظر فيما يكتب احببت التنويه

----------


## يزيد الموسوي

> لكن موطن الخلاف الذي نختلف عليه في العموم، هو الجزم بالحديث.. هذا أولاً، والثاني هو حول كلامك عن الحسين -رضي الله عنه- والذي لا أظنك تعنيه أصلا، وخانك التعبير فيه..


إذا كان احتمال أن يكون قائد الجيش غير يزيد، فلا جزم
أما كلامي عن الحسين، فأنتظر جوابكم
وهو سؤال لا تقرير

----------


## يزيد الموسوي

> وعلى سبيل المثال:
> - هل يجوز لعن يزيد
> - هل كان يزيد كافرا
> - هل كان فاسقا
> - هل كانت خلافته صحيحة
> - هل يصح وصفه بأمير المؤمنين
> - هل تجوز محبته؟ وهل يأثم من أحبه؟
> - هل يجب عليّ بغضه؟ وهل آثم إن لم أبغضه؟
> - هل كان يزيد ناصبيا؟
> ...


يعجبني أسلوب النقاط هذا، واسمح لي بارك الله فيك أن أكون أول مجيب:
- لا أجيز لعن يزيد، ومن فعل متأولا فهو معذور.
- لم يكن يزيد كافرا، لا قبل الخلافة، ولا بعدها.
- لم يكن فاسقا، ومن زعم ذلك فعليه الدليل، والتاريخ - عندي - متهم حتى تثبت براءته، وأما أنا فيكفيني رأي جدي محمد بن علي ابن الحنفية فيه.
- لا شك أن خلافته صحيحة.
- نعم هو أمير المؤمنين، وأما رواية تعزير عمر بن عبدالعزيز قائل ذلك، فمحتاج إلى بحث، وإن صحت فببساطة: أخطأ عمر بن عبدالعزيز.
- شأنه كشأن تابعي، فمن احب التابعين أحبه، ولا يأثم من يحبه، كما لايأثم من يبغضه، فليس القلب بيدك، وإنما يحكمه مبلغ علمك.
- لا يجب بغضه، ولا يأثم من يبغضه، وإن كان قاتل الحسين، فليس في قاتل الحسين نص، وإنما الأمر اجتهاد وتأويل.
- الناصبي هو من يبغض آل البيت، ولم يكن آل أبي سفيان كذلك، وكيف يكونون وهم أبناء عمومة بني هاشم، وليس في قريش أقرب نسبا بهم من بني أمية. على أن الحجاج اتهم بذلك، وفي هذا نظر.
- إن كان الدفاع بغرض انتقاص الحسين فذاك النصب الأصلع، وإلا فلا.
- يمكن أن يكون سنيا من يلعن يزيد، لكن لا يمكن أن يكون من يلعن أباه.
- الأخبار هذا هو حجر الزاوية، ومربط الفرس، وبيت القصيد.
- لا ليس يبنى عليه ولاء وبراء، لكن يبنى عليه علم وجهل.
- الإجابة عن الأسئلة الصعبة الكبيرة تريح الفكر والعقل والقلب معا، وبغض يزيد قد يؤدي إلى تكفيره، وإن كان هذا تخصيصا للحسين، فقد يقود إلى التشيع.
- الفائدة هي بحث علمي لا أكثر، ولا يستطيع أحدنا أن يدعي الكمال، ولا شك أنك مثلي عرفت هنا شيئا جديدا لم تكن تعرفه.
أما الإسقاطات السياسية، فلسنا منها وليست منا

----------


## محمد بن علي بن مصطفى

نعوذ بالله وهل احد يؤمن بالله واليوم الاخر يجب يزيد؟؟؟؟ نقل معنى هذه العبارة عن الامام احمد رضي الله عنه
ثم من اعلن حبه ليزيد هذا فان هذا الحب ينطوي على القبول بقتل سيدنا الحسين سيد شباب اهل الجنة وابن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم
ثم من يريد نكاية بالرافضة فقد احسن القصد واساء العمل فما الذي يريده داعيتهم اكثر من هكذا كلام في حب يزيد حتى يستشهد به مع مائة كذبة لتشويه اهل السنة ومخادعة بسطاء الناس!!
ثم نرجو رفع سوية المواضيع وعدم طرح قضايا عاطفية (حب وخلافه) لاتسمن ولا تغني

----------


## عمر بن سليمان

> - هل يجوز لعن يزيد = لا ( لأن اللعن بابه مقفل لا لأن يزيد لا يستحق الذم )
> 
> - هل كان يزيد كافرا = لا 
> 
> - هل كان فاسقا = نعم 
> 
> - هل كانت خلافته صحيحة = بغلبة السيف
> 
> - هل يصح وصفه بأمير المؤمنين = لا 
> ...


 * ملاحظة مهمة 
أجوبتي بحسب ما أسرقه من بقايا أهل الفضل والا فالكيس فقير مملق




> ولا شك أنك مثلي عرفت هنا شيئا جديدا لم تكن تعرفه.


- أما أنا فقد عرفت أنه ثمة من لا يرى وديعة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عند أمته منقبة ترجح أحدا على من لم يرى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بل استباح مدينته 
- وعرفت أيضا أنه ثمة من يرى أن قتل واستباحة اعراض المسلمين وافتضاض الأبكار في الحرة ليس فسوقا 
- وعرفت أيضا من يقدم حقا فيه شك في جيش القسطنطينية على الحق اليقيني في الحرة فيغمر البحر بقطره



أظن هذه آخر مشاركاتي في هذا الموضوع

----------


## أسـامة

> ممكن في هدوء أن تذكر لي مناقب الحسين سوى الصحبة؟


هذا أيضًا خارج عن أصل الموضوع.
ولكن يمكنك الاطلاع على المصنفات الخاصة بفضائل الصحابة، وأهل البيت، ومناقب وفضائل الحسنين في كتب السنن، وهي على كثرة.
وعلى أغلب الظن تجد جل المرويات مع الكلام على أسانيدها بتحرير دقيق في كتاب: الأحاديث الواردة في فضائل الصحابة للشيخ سعود بن عيد بن عمير الصاعدي.
وهو على الوقفية.
بارك الله فيك.

----------


## يزيد الموسوي

> وعرفت أيضا أنه ثمة من يرى أن قتل واستباحة اعراض المسلمين وافتضاض الأبكار في الحرة ليس فسوقا


هذا لم يثبت، ولو ثبت لقضي الأمر



> وعرفت أيضا من يقدم حقا فيه شك في جيش القسطنطينية على الحق اليقيني في الحرة فيغمر البحر بقطرة


كسابقه، لم يثبت
أثبت العرش، ثم انقش
تم التعديل
وبالمناسبة، ماذا تقصد بوديعة رسول الله:
آل البيت - بنو هاشم - أهل البيت؟

----------


## عمر بن سليمان

> إن كنت تقصدني، فأنا لا أعدل بالصحابة أحدا
> وصحابي واحد خير من ملء الأرض من أمثال يزيد


 أقول



> وديعة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم [/SIZE]

----------


## عراق الحموي

الحمد لله ، و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله ، و على آله و صحبه : 



> الخلط الثاني، أن الكتاب الذي ادعيته (رسالته المشهورة) نعم هي مشهورة عند الرافضة.


قد عزمت ألا أدخل هنا بتعليق ، و أنا ملتزم بذلك ، لكن سأوثق رسالة ابن الجوزي ، من كلام شيخ الإسلام ، و هي موثقة ، في السير للذهبي ، و الذيل لابن رجب ، و كشف الظنون لحاجي خليفة ، و تذكرة الخواص لسبط ابن الجوزي .

يقول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمة الله عليه - : و أما أبو الفرج ابن الجوزي فله كتاب في إباحة لعنة يزيد ، رد فيه على الشيخ عبد المغيث الحربي (منهاج السنة 4/574) .

و الحمد لله رب العالمين .

----------


## أسـامة

جزاك الله خيرًا أيها الحبيب الأوزاعي.. فقد أحسنت أيما إحسان بهذه النقاط الهامة، والتي بها يمكن الإنتهاء من هذا الموضوع الذي قد طال دون كبير فائدة -في نظري القاصر-.
- هل يجوز  لعن يزيد
لا يجوز لعن يزيد، وهذا ما نصّ عليه أئمة أهل السنة والجماعة قديمًا وحديثًا، وإن كان بعضهم قد أجاز ذلك، إلا أنه رأي مرجوح لمعارضته أدلة الشرع.
- هل كان  يزيد كافرا
كان مسلما، ومات على ذلك.
- هل كان  فاسقا
اختلف في هذا، فأما من ناحية الفسوق المعروف شرعًا، فلا يثبت عليه كما أخبر بذلك الأئمة المحققون من أهل الحديث. وأما الوصف بالفسق لظلمه، فالأصح أن يُقال: كان من أئمة الجور لما فعله في يوم الحرة. وبهذا تكون التسمية صحيحة.
وبهذا، فالوصف الصحيح: كان ظالمًا، لا فاسقًا.
والذي حدث في يوم الحرة كان بأمره، لا بفعله.. فإن كان بفعله لثبت فسقه بلا خلاف.
- هل كانت  خلافته صحيحة
الخلافة الصحيحة تقوم بالبيعة، وبما أن مبايعته قد تمت فخلافته صحيحة. وصحة الخلافة شىء، والإجماع عليها شىء آخر. إذ لم يتم الإجماع عليها.. قلتُ: وهذا غالبا ما يحدث.
- هل يصح  وصفه بأمير المؤمنين
على خلاف في ذلك، ولا ضير لمن وصفه بهذا الوصف.. على أن لا يظن في نفسه ولا سامعيه أنه كان من أئمة الهدي ولا من تبعهم بإحسان.. فإتقاء هذا الوصف أليق، وإن قيل، فلا تثريب.
- هل تجوز  محبته؟ وهل يأثم من أحبه؟
نص أئمة أهل السنة أنه لا يُخصّ بمحبة، وبأسلوب آخر: لا نحبه.
والأصل العام.. أننا نحن الناس على ما معهم من خير، ونبغضهم على ما معهم من شر، هذا هو الموازنة، فمن عرفه لم يحبه أصلا، ومن أحبه فإما لجهل وإما لنصب وإما لهوى.
فإن كان جاهلا.. فهو معذور "إن قام بما يقدر عليه من دفع للجهل"، وأما إن كان لنصب أو لهوى فهو آثم "على أقل تقدير".
- هل يجب  عليّ بغضه؟ وهل آثم إن لم أبغضه؟
يُنظر الإجابة السابقة، وأضيف: إن كان هذا البغض لما فعله يوم الحرة.. فنعم، والجميع يبغضه لهذا، ويجب على كل مسلم أن يبغضه ليوم الحرة. ومن لم يبغضه لهذا الفعل فهو آثم.
وإن كان هذا البغض لأنه كان مسلمًا أو أنه من بني أمية أو لتشيع أو لهوى، فباغضه آثم "على أقل تقدير".
- هل كان  يزيد ناصبيا؟
النصب هو: "نصب العداء إلى أهل البيت"، ويزيد لم يكن ناصبيا لأنه لم يعادي أهل بيت رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- وإنما قد حدث ما حدث للحكم والخلافة.
- هل من  يدافع عن يزيد في جانب من الجوانب يكون ناصبيا؟
الدفاع يكون واحد من اثنين، دفاع عن الحق أو دفاع عن الباطل، فإن كان يدافع عن الحق، فالحق أحق من نفوسنا جميعا، وإن كان يدافع عن الباطل فلا يخرج عن جهل أو نصب أو هوى، والتفصيل فيه كسابقيه.
- هل من  يلعن يزيدا يكون رافضياً على الدوام؟ أم قد يكون سنياً؟
الأصل أنه لا يجوز، وهو ما يوافق الدلة الشرعية. وإلا فاللعن قد أجازه بعض العلماء، وهو موجود في بعض الكتب المعروفة، وليسوا برافضة وإن كان منهم متصوفة.. وليسوا من الرافضة ببعيد.
ولكن الثابت عندنا نحن معاشر أهل السنة أن هناك من لعنه وأجاز ذلك، إلا أنه يخالف ما عليه الأئمة المحققون.
وقد يكون اللاعن من أهل السنة.. ولكن قوله يفتقر للدليل العلمي.
وما استقر عليه الحال عند أهل السنة والجماعة بعد تحرير هذا الباب، عدم جواز اللعن، ونص عليه شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية.
- ما هي  الأخبار التي ثبتت صحتها ويتعلق بها من ذهب الى ذم اليزيد باطلاق؟
الأخبار على عدة محاور، أكثرها لا يصح، وما أُخذ عليه هو الالزامات.
- عدم انتقامه من قتلة الحسين -رضي الله عنه-، وهذا ثابت.
- ما حدث في يوم الحرة، وكان بأمره، والالزامات عليه بأن جميع ما حدث إنما هو آثم عليه سواء أكان راضيًا به أم لا.
فالاطلاق لا يصح.. وإنما الخصوص.
ولا يؤاخذ على عدم انتقامه لقتلة الحسين -رضي الله عنه- بالدرجة الأولى، ولكن ليوم الحرة.
- هل الخلاف  في يزيد ينبني عليه ولاء وبراء؟
الخلاف في يزيد قديم، ولا يجوز أن يبنيى عليه ولاء وبراء بين أهل السنة، والامتحان على ذلك بدعة من البدع التي نص عليها شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية.
ولكن إن كان المخالف رافضيا أو ناصبيا، فيدخل ذلك في جملة الولاء والبراء.
- هل يجب  إثارة مثل هذه القضايا من التاريخ الاسلامي، أم الأفضل إثارة غيرها من  الاحداث التاريخية التي تخدم الأمة في الوقت الحاضر؟
أرى -من وجهة نظري القاصرة-، أن تفنيد القضايا التاريخية عظيمة الأثر.. من الأمور المهمة التي يجب مدارستها وتحريرها.. وبيان معتقد أهل السنة والجماعة فيها.
- ما  الفائدة المرجوة من إثارة مثل هذا الموضوع؟
المرجو معرفة ما استقر عليه أهل السنة والجماعة في هذا الموضوع.. وموقفهم من يزيد لأنه كان أحد الحكام الذين حدث في عهده أمور عظيمة، وعاصره جمع من الصحابة الكرام.

جزاكم الله خيرًا، ونفع بكم.

----------


## أسـامة

> الحمد لله ، و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله ، و على آله و صحبه : 
> 
> قد عزمت ألا أدخل هنا بتعليق ، و أنا ملتزم بذلك ، لكن سأوثق رسالة ابن الجوزي ، من كلام شيخ الإسلام ، و هي موثقة ، في السير للذهبي ، و الذيل لابن رجب ، و كشف الظنون لحاجي خليفة ، و تذكرة الخواص لسبط ابن الجوزي .
> 
> يقول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية - رحمة الله عليه - : و أما أبو الفرج ابن الجوزي فله كتاب في إباحة لعنة يزيد ، رد فيه على الشيخ عبد المغيث الحربي (منهاج السنة 4/574) .
> 
> و الحمد لله رب العالمين .


وقال أيضًا في منهاج السنة النبوية (4/572)
ونحن نعلم أن أكثر المسلمين لابد لهم من ظلم، فإن فُتح هذا الباب ساغ أن يُلعن أكثر موتى المسلمين. والله تعالى أمر بالصلاة على موتى المسلمين، ولم يأمر بلعنتهم. اهـ

والحاصل..
عدم جواز اللعن.. هذا من ناحية.
وإن أجازه من أجاز.. فهذا اجتهاده.
ولا يُقاس اجتهاده على إقراره.. وشتان.
الكتاب لا أعرف له تحقيقًا خرج بين أيدي المسلمين لتوثيق نصوصه، وإن قد قيل أن هناك نسخ مخطوطة في بغداد، ولا نعرف مدى نثبتها.
وأنت تستشهد بما قد طبعه الرافضة.
وحتى إن استشهدت به.. فمتروك عندنا.
والله الموفق.

----------


## فتح البارى

> اخي بارك الله فيك 
> حصر جميل نفعنا الله بك 
> لكن أظن وراء الأكمة ماوراها 
> فثمة من يتربص بجواز الخروج على الوالي بفسقه " فقط " كما فعل الحسين رضي الله عنه .. وإن كنت لا تعلم فهناك من ينبش في هذا الموضوع تحديدا للوصول الى هذه النتيجة في منتديات عدة .. وقد تطور الموضوع الى أن وجد أناس معاصرون ينسبون انفسهم للسلفيه ونكاية بالطرف الآخر أسرفوا فجرحوا الحسين رضي الله عنه وقالوا فيه مايؤلم والذي أنا منه أني اعلم يقينا أن السلفية منهم براء
> وانا وانت والأخوه - أحسبكم والله حسيبكم - نناقش لنعلم أين تقع قدمنا من هذا وذاك في حين أن هناك من يبحثون عن الصيد في الوحل وللنظر فيما يكتب احببت التنويه


السلام عليكم..
أين أجد تفصيل هذه المسألة؟ وكذلك الرد على الشبهات؟
وأعتذر لخروجي عن الموضوع
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## عراق الحموي

الحمد لله ، و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله ، و على آله و صحبه و سلم : 



> الكتاب لا أعرف له تحقيقًا خرج بين أيدي المسلمين لتوثيق نصوصه، وإن قد قيل أن هناك نسخ مخطوطة في بغداد، ولا نعرف مدى نثبتها.
> وأنت تستشهد بما قد طبعه الرافضة.


( فَإِنَّ اْللهََ يَأتِي بِاْلشَمْسِ مِنَ الْمَشْرِقِ .. ) اعلم - هداني الله و إياك ، و بلغني الرشد و بلغك - أنّ من الأسس العلميّة : ألا أُنكر شيئاً دون أن أتثبت منهُ ، و كما أنك لا تقبل ما في أيدي الرافضة ، و أنا كذلك ، فلا أقلَّ من أن ْ أنظرَ إلى فحوى الرسالة ، و الرسالة أصلاً في تجويز لعن يزيد - و أنا لا ألعنه - و مطابقتها مع مقولة شيخ الإسلام : و ابن الجوزي له رسالة في جواز لعنة يزيد ، و السؤال الذي يأتِ من المشرق و هو الثالث الذي لم يُجَب عليه ، و هو من كبرى أسس التحقيق في هذه الرسالة : ما الطوامّ التي اعتمد عليها ابن الجوزي في تجويز لعن يزيد ؟ 

إنَّ في الإجابة عن هذا السؤال ، محاولة للنظر في فحوى الرسالة ، نظراً داخلياً من بعيد .
العلمُ يُلجِئُنا إلى تصديقها --- و القلب ُ يَحملُكم على تكذيبها . 
و الله وليّيّ و وليّكَ ، و وليُّ من دخل إلى هذه الجادة .

----------


## ياسين علوين المالكي

اللهم عليك بالرافضة الخبثاء و النواصب الملاعين المنافقين...
قال الإمام احمد بن حنبل-رضي الله عنه و قدس الله روحه-:"حدثنا عبد الله حدثني أبي ثنا أبو النضر ثنا محمد يعني بن طلحة عن الأعمش عن عطية العوفي عن أبي سعيد الخدري عن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم قال : اني أوشك ان أدعى فأجيب وأني تارك فيكم الثقلين كتاب الله عز و جل وعترتي كتاب الله حبل ممدود من السماء إلى الأرض وعترتي أهل بيتي وان اللطيف الخبير أخبرني انهما لن يفترقا حتى يردا علي الحوض فانظروني بم تخلفوني فيهما ".إهـ
فكيف يا ترى خلف يزيدك اللعين يا يزيد الموسوي رسول الله صلى الله عليه و آله و سلم في عترته-عليهم الصلاة و السلام-.؟؟
نرى منك الاستنقاص من أولاد الرسول صلى الله عليه و آله و سلم و الدفاع عن أبناء الطلقاء.و الله المستعان.

----------


## أسـامة

سيد عراق
أثبت العرش ثم انقش.
أنكرت عليك أن تأتي بقول تُجزم فيه أنه من كلام ابن الجوزي، ثم تستدل به في غير موطن استدلال، ولا يحق لك أن تستدل به ولا أن نستشهد به أصلا.
فكلام الرجال يستدل له ولا يستدل به. ولكن يمكنك أن تستأنس به في تحرير المسألة.

وأما المسألة ذاتها، فقد أثبتنا أن هناك من يلعنه، وأن هناك من يحبه، والمنصوص عليه عندنا أننا لا نحبه ولا نسبه.
وأما في مسألة الدعاء عليه باللعنة، وهي الخروج من تحت رحمة الله، فهذا شطط وغلو بيّن. كما أن حبه من الغلو البين.
والصواب بين هذا وذاك.
والله الموفق.

----------


## أسـامة

> يزيدك اللعين


الأخ الفاضل..
سبق أن قلنا أن أهل السنة والجماعة يتوقفون عن لعن يزيد، هذا من ناحية.
ومن الناحية الأخرى، إن كنت تود نقاش الأخ يزيد في نقطة من نقاطه الذي سبق أن وضعها، فيرجى وضع الاعتراض وموطنه والدليل الذي معك.
والله الموفق.

----------


## عبدالله البغدادي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ...
بعد القيل والقال الذي حصل في هذا الموضوع اود ان اسجل ملاحظات على الموضوع 
الأولى : على الأنسان المتحري عن الحقيقة ان يجرد نفسه وعقله وعواطفه عن الأهواء ومزال الشيطان اعاذنا الله واياكم ، ولا يكون مصداقا لقوله تعالى (وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمُ اتَّبِعُوا مَا أَنزَلَ اللَّـهُ قَالُوا بَلْ نَتَّبِعُ مَا أَلْفَيْنَا عَلَيْهِ آبَاءَنَاأَوَلَ  وْ كَانَ آبَاؤُهُمْ لَا يَعْقِلُونَ شَيْئًا وَلَا يَهْتَدُونَ ) وقوله تعالى (وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمْ تَعَالَوْا إِلَىٰ مَا أَنزَلَ اللَّـهُ وَإِلَى الرَّسُولِ قَالُوا حَسْبُنَا مَا وَجَدْنَا عَلَيْهِ آبَاءَنَا ۚأَوَلَوْ كَانَ آبَاؤُهُمْ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ شَيْئًا وَلَا يَهْتَدُونَ ﴿١٠٤﴾
وهذا الامر وللأسف الشديد لمسته بوضوح في هذا المنتدى عند البعض ، او ليس من الحري بنا ان نتكلم عن فضائل ومناقب شخصيات لم يختلف المسلمون فيها كالصحابة مثلا بدلا من الحديث عن شخصيات اقل مايقال فيها انه قد اختلف العلماء من القديم في نزاهتها ، واذا يفاجئني البعض بإمتعاضه عن الحديث عن الشخصيات التي اوصى بها نبينا صلوات الله عليه وعلى اله_ مالكم كيف تحكمون ـ 
الثانية : من اراد ان يراجع هذا الموضوع بشكل جيد فعليه ان يرجع الى كتاب الرد على المتعصب العنيد المانع من ذم يزيد لإبن الجوزي فانه واف وكاف وهذا رابط الكتاب
http://greatgreats.1.googlepages.com.  ..amm_yazeed.rar ثالثا : هل يعقل ان كل ما ينقله المؤرخون عن يزيد هو كذب وافتراء ، وهل يمكن لعاقل ان ينكر انه قتل مؤمنا ولو واحدا ؟؟
يقول تعالى   وَمَن يَقْتُلْ مُؤْمِنًا مُّتَعَمِّدًا فَجَزَاؤُهُ جَهَنَّمُ خَالِدًا فِيهَا وَغَضِبَ اللَّـهُ عَلَيْهِ وَلَعَنَهُ وَأَعَدَّ لَهُ عَذَابًا عَظيما
                                   والسلام على من اتبع الهدى ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## أسـامة

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله كتاب الرد على المتعصب العنيد المانع من ذم يزيد لإبن الجوزي فانه واف وكاف وهذا رابط الكتاب
> http://greatgreats.1.googlepages.com.  ..amm_yazeed.rar


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
هدية لا تباع ولا تشترى [هدية مركز الدراسات العقدية - إيران - قم]
أشكرك على إثبات ما قلته آنفا حول هذه الطبعة المتداولة بين أيدي الرافضة.
سألت سؤال للعقلاء، وهل يثبت القتل بالعقل أم بالنقل؟ فإن كان فأثبته.

----------


## عراق الحموي

الحمد لله ، و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله ، و على آله و صحبه ، و سلم : 



> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> هدية لا تباع ولا تشترى [هدية مركز الدراسات العقدية - إيران - قم]
> أشكرك على إثبات ما قلته آنفا حول هذه الطبعة المتداولة بين أيدي الرافضة.
> سألت سؤال للعقلاء، وهل يثبت القتل بالعقل أم بالنقل؟ فإن كان فأثبته.


يا أخي - هداك الله ، و أصلحني و إياك - ، لا تجعلنا نفتح مخازي التاريخ ! أرجوك .
ماذا يعني أنَّ "الطبعة متداولة في أيدي الرافضة" ؟ أفيها توثيق أو تخطئة ؟ و إنْ فَرِح الرافضة بأحاديثَ عند البخاري و مسلم و أفردوها بطبعةٍ وَزّعوها ؟ أيعني لك شيئاً نفسياً في "أحاديث البخاري" ؟ 

- استدللنا لك بأنَّ "أصل الرسالة" و هي : موقف ابن الجوزي من لعن يزيد ، ثابت عن الأقدمين ، فشكّكتَ في محتوى الرسالة .
- قلنا لك : لا تجزم بتصويب أو تخطئة.
- قلت : أهلاً و سهلاً .
- قلنا : إنما خُذ هذا المعيار العقلي ، من بعيد بعيداً عن خزانة بغداد أو حلب - يُدللُ على صحة الرسالة لا إثبات القتل - ، و هو : ما المضمون الداخلي في الرسالة الذي اتكأ عليه ابن الجوزي في تجويز لعن يزيد بنص ابن تيمية ؟ ألا يجب أن يكون شنيعاً و مليئاً بالطوام ّ ؟

ثم - للتدليل على القراءة العمياء - : 
أتينا لك بقصة ٍ نقلها ابن عساكر ، و قال عنها الذهبي : قويّة الإسناد ، مضمونها ينفي ندم يزيد النفي التام ، إذْ كان الرأسُ مرميّاً في خزائن السلاح ، و عززنا بكلام ابن كثير ، و ترجيحه - بعد أخذه بقول ابن تيمية حيناً  - أنَّ الرأس سييق إلى الشام .

في كل ما ذكرنا لم يكن أمامك إلا النفي ، و التشكيك .
- في رسالة ابن عباس عند ابن الأثير .
- و في رسالة ابن الجوزي .
- و في قصة ابن عساكر .
- و في توثيق الذهبي .
- و في تعزيز ابن كثير 
و أسئلةٍ ثَلاثٍ جَاثماتٍ -- و يَطلُبنَ اللبيبَ : ألا الحلولا ؟
و لنردد معَ أبي العتاهية - رحمة الله عليه - : 
وَلَرُبَّما خانَ الأريبُ مِنَ الأمورِ وَثِيقُها

----------


## الساري

*شكرا يا أساتذتنا , فمع ما في الموضوع من رياضة ( شد الحبل ) إلا أنه مفيد جدا للصغار مثلي , فقد أفد منكم علما كثيرا*

*أستاذي يزيد :*
*بقيت نقطتان هامّتان في المسألة لم تنته منهما بعد*
*أولاهما :*

*أنك جزمت بالجنة ليزيد بناء على حديث : (* *أول جيش من أمتي يغزو**القسطنطينية مغفور لهم )*
*دعنا من جعلك أحاديث العموم شاملة جميع أفراده . وتعال إلى غيره :*
*كتب شيخنا السكران التميمي تعقيبه الضافي رقم ( 28 ) , جاء فيه :*
*" فقد سير**معاوية رضي الله عنه جيشين إلى (القسطنطينية) بحسب ما ورد في السير والمغازي**والتواريخ: الأول بقيادة سفيان بن عوف، والثاني بقيادة ولده يزيد في سنة 52هـ على**الأصح**.*
*وكان في جيش سفيان**بن عوف عدد من الصحابة الكرام؛ منهم: عبد الله بن عباس، وعبد الله بن عمر، وعبد**الله بن الزبير، وأبو أيوب الأنصاري؛ بل أن أبو أيوب رضي الله عنه وعنهم قد توفي في**مدة الحصار هناك. وهذا هو الأظهر إن شاء الله = أن هؤلاء السادات من الصحابة كانوا**مع سفيان ولم يكونوا مع يزيد**.*
*قال العيني: (لأنه لم يكن أهلاً أن يكون هؤلاء السادات في**خدمته )*

*فهل جيش* *سفيان بن عوف هو الأول، وجيش يزيد هو الثاني بعده؟ هذا**الأظهر* *.*
*انتهى*

*جعل كون جيش يزيد هو الأول محل شك وبيّن أنه أمر ( مرجوح )*
*ولم تعقّب أنت على هذا بما يبطله . أو بما يفيد رجوعك عن الجزم بالجنة ليزيد بناء على ظنك أن جيش يزيد هو الأول غزوا دون شك .*

*الثانية :*
*جزمت لجميع الصحابة بالجنة ( تقصد ابتداءً ) , مستدلا بالآية المقدسة : { ... وَكُلاً وَعَدَ اللَّهُ الْحُسْنَى ... الآية** }*
*فكتب الأخ ياسين العلوي بالتعقيب رقم ( 39 ) ما أفاد أنه لو جزمت بالجنة ابتداء لكل صحابي بدليل الآية , فيلزمك أن تجزم به لجميع المؤمنين إلى قيام الساعة , بناء على الآية المقدسة :*
*{ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ كَانَتْ لَهُمْ جَنَّاتُ**الْفِرْدَوْسِ نُزُلا }*
*فكان ردك أن بين الآيتين فرق .*
*ما هذا الفرق ؟*

*ملاحظة خاصة :*
*وهمت علي فظننتني أزعم أن يزيدَ سبا نساء آل البيت , ولم أقل هذا ! ففرق بين أن يسيّر النساء والذراري إليه شعثا وبين حدوث السبي , فالسبي الاسترقاق ووطء الفروج وحاشا يزيد أن يصل هذا , لم يفعل بحمد الله وفضله , بل أكرمهم وسيّرهم للمدينة مع علي بن الحسين .*

----------


## عبدالله البغدادي

الذي يظهر لي ان عقيدة البعض في فضل يزيد لا تزلزلها الجبال الرواسي ومن يصل الى هذه المرحلة لا اعتقد سينفع معه اي نقاش واي دليل ، وحسبي ان ادعوا الله له ولنا بالهداية ، 
واقول لمن يدافع عن يزيد دفاعا مستميتا ، ( اللهم احشره مع يزيد واعوانه ) فإن كانت عقيدك في يزيد انه في الجنة قل ـ آمين رب العالمين ـ؟؟!!!!!!!!

----------


## الساري

الأستاذ عراق الحموي
الأستاذ عبد الله البغدادي :
كلام الأخ ( أستاذي ) أسامة واضح , وهو والوسط فقد بيّن لكم عدم محبته ليزيد وتوقفه في تفسيقه , وله في هذا سلف من كبار الأئمة ! فلِمَ تصوّرانه متعصبا في الذب عن يزيد ؟!
ثم عن الكتاب ( الرد على المتعصب العنيد .... )
ما ( فهمته ) من كلام الأخ أسامة أنه يعترض الآن على النسخة المطبوعة اليوم للكتاب , والتي يروّجها الرافضة ( بالمجان ) لا ينكر ثبوت أصل الكتاب , بينما أنتما تتحدثان عن ثبوت أصل الكتاب ثم تستشهدان بشيء من المطبوع ( الرافضي ) 
نعم إن احتفاء الرافضة بالكتاب وتوزيعة مجانا هو علامة استفهام كبيرة , يجب أن يعتبرها المسلم حتى يتأكد من صحة نسبة كل عبارة في هذا المطبوع .
من عدل الأخ أسامة إفادته أن هناك مخطوط ( يحتاج ) إلى التحقيق .

ألا تريان النصارى وزعوا مصحفا محرّفا ! هل نؤمن به لثبوت القرآن عندنا ؟ لا
قد ذكر بعض المحققين أن الرافضة عبر التاريخ ينسخون مخطوطات أهل السنة ويقحمون عبارات يزيفون بها الحقائق . تنكشف مع مقابلات النسخ ومع مقارنة المخطوط بكتب المؤلف الأخرى وهكذا .

----------


## أسـامة

> الحمد لله ، و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله ، و على آله و صحبه ، و سلم : 
> 
> يا أخي - هداك الله ، و أصلحني و إياك - ، لا تجعلنا نفتح مخازي التاريخ ! أرجوك .
> ماذا يعني أنَّ "الطبعة متداولة في أيدي الرافضة" ؟ أفيها توثيق أو تخطئة ؟ و إنْ فَرِح الرافضة بأحاديثَ عند البخاري و مسلم و أفردوها بطبعةٍ وَزّعوها ؟ أيعني لك شيئاً نفسياً في "أحاديث البخاري" ؟ 
> 
> - استدللنا لك بأنَّ "أصل الرسالة" و هي : موقف ابن الجوزي من لعن يزيد ، ثابت عن الأقدمين ، فشكّكتَ في محتوى الرسالة .
> - قلنا لك : لا تجزم بتصويب أو تخطئة.
> - قلت : أهلاً و سهلاً .
> - قلنا : إنما خُذ هذا المعيار العقلي ، من بعيد بعيداً عن خزانة بغداد أو حلب - يُدللُ على صحة الرسالة لا إثبات القتل - ، و هو : ما المضمون الداخلي في الرسالة الذي اتكأ عليه ابن الجوزي في تجويز لعن يزيد بنص ابن تيمية ؟ ألا يجب أن يكون شنيعاً و مليئاً بالطوام ّ ؟
> ...


لا أدري، هل تقرأ كلامي؟ أم تقرأ ولا تفهم؟ أم رغبتك الداخلية في تصوير محاورك أنه ضال تجعلك تتعجل بكتابة الرد.. كي تملي تعريض ولمزك على هيئة دعاء؟
كفاك ثرثرة.. وركز على الموضوع.

تريد أن تقول هناك من لعن يزيد من أهل السنة، وهل نفينا ذلك في مشاركة سابقة؟ أم أنك لا تقرأ؟ أم لا تفهم؟
قلنا مرارًا وتكرارًا، أن هناك من أهل السنة من لعن يزيدًا، وهناك من أحبه.. فهذا ثابت وهذا ثابت، وكلاهما من أهل السنة، ولا أتحدث عن باقي الفرق وموقفها، ولا عبرة لهم أصلا، ولا كرامة.
وقلنا أن أهل السنة، لا يحبونه ولا يسبونه ولا يلعنونه. وهذا ما استقر عليه أهل السنة، لأنه ما دل عليه الدليل.

تريد أن تستأنس بكلام ابن الجوزي "وإن لم تثبت رسالته المطبوعة" ولكن على الأقل نستأنس باسم الرسالة وأن اللعن جائز.
قلتُ: أول الأمر كنت تستشهد بكلام منها.
أقول: إن كنت مقلدًا، وتريد أن تلعنه تبعا لكلام ابن الجوزي، وليس عندك علم أصلا لمعرفة نصوص الشرع، ومعرفة الرجال والأسانيد وطرق الاستدلال وإنزال الأحكام.. وغير ذلك.
فلم يكن لك من الأصل أن تشارك في هذا الموضوع، ولك أن تقلد ابن الجوزي في هذا.
إن كان لديك شىء من علم وتريد المدارسة مع رجال العلم وطلابه، فهلا ومرحبا.

فأنت تحتاج إلى مناقشة الحكم أولا، جوازه من عدمه، وما هي حالات التجويز.
ثم عمل موازنة للنصوص الواردة في الباب عن يزيد، وإنزال كل منها.
هذا بالنسبة للحكم.

أما بالنسبة للتوثيق، فهذا شأن آخر، والاستدلال فشىء آخر، وإنزال الأحكام فشىء ثالث.. وأراك تخبط خبطا عشواء، وتهذي فتخلط في هذا الموضوع.
وإن كنتُ لأري أن تدعه عنك، طالما أن ليس لك به قدرة.
وإلا.. تحدث بعلم، أو اسكت بحلم.
فالوقت يضيع في إملائك كيفية التعامل مع حادثة من الحوادث، أتريد أن نقضي باقي العمر في قضية لا تزيد ولا تنقص؟
سبحان الله.
ـــ

الأخ البغدادي
أدعوك لقراءة الموضوع، ثم قراءة مشاركة الأخ الشيخ / الساري.. مرتين.
والعبرة بالدليل الشرعي، لا الدليل العاطفي.
وسبق أن قلنا لسنا هنا في لطمية، نحن هنا في مجلس علم نتدارس فيه الأدلة الشرعية.
وقل لي..
وما يدريك أن الله لم يغفر له بموجب حديث رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-؟
وأن من يُحشر معه فهو مرحوم، وأن الذي يلعنه.. فهذه اللعنة وبالا عليه لا على يزيد؟
 :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَمَا لَهُمْ بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِنْ يَتَّبِعُونَ إِلَّا الظَّنَّ وَإِنَّ الظَّنَّ لَا يُغْنِي مِنَ الْحَقِّ شَيْئًا (28) فَأَعْرِضْ عَنْ مَنْ تَوَلَّى عَنْ ذِكْرِنَا وَلَمْ يُرِدْ إِلَّا الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا (29) ذَلِكَ مَبْلَغُهُمْ مِنَ الْعِلْمِ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ هُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِمَنْ ضَلَّ عَنْ سَبِيلِهِ وَهُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِمَنِ اهْتَدَى :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
أطلنا الحديث مع أخ طيب كان يجزم بموجب حديث من أحاديث رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-.
والرجل عنده دليل من السنة.
فعلى ما تجزم أنت؟ بدليل عاطفي؟ أم أنك تبحث عن شخص يكون قتله يقينا فتستشهد بالآية التي سبق أن استشهدت بها..؟
إن كانت لك عقيدة راسخة مبنية على أدلتها في يزيد تحديدا، فتفضل بها، وإلا فلا.

----------


## حمدان الجزائري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
مناقشة طيبة بعمومها والشكر موصول لكل من أراد معرفة الحق  . 
والشكر موصل خصوصا للاخ المكرم-أسامه- 
حفظكم الله

----------


## الاوزاعي

> جزاك الله خيرًا أيها الحبيب الأوزاعي.. فقد أحسنت أيما إحسان بهذه النقاط الهامة، والتي بها يمكن الإنتهاء من هذا الموضوع الذي قد طال دون كبير فائدة -في نظري القاصر-.
> - هل يجوز  لعن يزيد
> لا يجوز لعن يزيد، وهذا ما نصّ عليه أئمة أهل السنة والجماعة قديمًا وحديثًا، وإن كان بعضهم قد أجاز ذلك، إلا أنه رأي مرجوح لمعارضته أدلة الشرع.
> - هل كان  يزيد كافرا
> كان مسلما، ومات على ذلك.
> - هل كان  فاسقا
> اختلف في هذا، فأما من ناحية الفسوق المعروف شرعًا، فلا يثبت عليه كما أخبر بذلك الأئمة المحققون من أهل الحديث. وأما الوصف بالفسق لظلمه، فالأصح أن يُقال: كان من أئمة الجور لما فعله في يوم الحرة. وبهذا تكون التسمية صحيحة.
> وبهذا، فالوصف الصحيح: كان ظالمًا، لا فاسقًا.
> والذي حدث في يوم الحرة كان بأمره، لا بفعله.. فإن كان بفعله لثبت فسقه بلا خلاف.
> ...


بورك فيك وفي قلمك !
وأما أني ما أحسنت بوضع تلكم النقاط بقدر إحسانك بهذه الأجوبة المتينة!.
أحسن الله إليك ورزقك رفقة نبيه في الفردوس الأعلى.
وأحسب بأنه ومن بعد هذه المشاركة التي أدليت بها هاهنا مع تلكم الأخيرة السابقة لردي هذا لكفيلة وكافية لإنهاء هذا الموضوع!، ، وبالعامية ( انت عملت اللي عليك) فاترك الأمر للقراء.
فمن كان يبحث عن الحق فسيوفقه الله تعالى للحق والصواب.
اللهم اهدنا الصراط المستقيم، واهدنا لما اختلف فيه من الحق .

----------


## عراق الحموي

اللهم ّ إني أِشهدك أنه لم يكن في نيتي لمز و لا تعريض ، و دعائي للإخوة - و الله يشهد - أنه كان صادقاً ، و الله الذي رفع السماء و خفض الأرض أنني كنت صادقاً في ما دعوت به ، و الله الذي لا إله إلا هو أني لست بشيعي و لا متشيع ، و لا أمالي الرافضة و لا أحبهم ، و الله الذي لا إله إلا هو أنني لم ألعن يزيداً ، و لا ألعن أحداً ممن ثبت اسلامه .
أُقْسِمُ بالله و آياتِهِ --- شهادةً باطنة ً ، ظاهره . 
و القضيةُ عندي ليست محبة و لا مسبة ، و لا لعنة و لا مخبة ، إنما هي التاريخ و قراءة التاريخ ، و الملكية الدستورية التي نشأت في الشرع المبدل من بداية سَلطنة معاوية - رضي الله عنه و أرضاه - ، و الله وليُّ المسلمين .

ملاحظة : ضبط الإمضاء - كي لا يرتبط ارتباطاً نفسياً بالعراق و التشيع - ، على وزن "ابن عَرَّاق الكناني" صاحب "تنزيه الشريعة المرفوعة عن الأخبار الشنيعة الموضوعة" ، على علمي بقولَيّ العلماء : ابن عِراق ، و ابن عَرَّاق ، و الأخير أشهر عند المحدثين ، و قد رَجّحَ الزركلي - رحمه الله - : ابن عِراق ، إذْ قال : و هو بفتح العين و تشديد الراء خطأ ، قال عبد القادر يخاطب والد صاحب الترجمة : 
يا ابن العِراق تَهنَّ يا ولدي و طِب --- ما كلُّ من طلبَ السعادة نالها .ننظر الأعلام : 5 / ص 12

----------


## أسـامة

جزاكم الله خيرًا.. 
وأشكر أخي حمدان على حسن ظنه بأخيه.
أخي الحبيب الأوزاعي.. جزاك الله خيرًا، ونفع بك أينما كنت.
وهذا ما أنا بصدده نزولا عد رغبتك واقتراحك الطيب.. وهذه مشاركاتي الأخيرة في هذا الموضوع -إن شاء الله- إلا أن يشاء الله شيئًا.

----------


## عراق الحموي

الحمد لله ، و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله ، و على آله و صحبه و سلم : 
يقول الدكتور حاكم المطيري - حفظه الله -  : فقد أرادها معاوية - رضي الله عنه - ملكية شورية "ملكية دستورية" . (الحرية و الطوفان/117) .




 #تم إغلاق الموضوع لتكرر خروج الأعضاء عن الموضوع# الإشراف#

----------

